# House Millithor in COSQ: part 3



## Endur (Jan 14, 2004)

Part 3 of House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen

The OOC and Character Creation thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53525


The IC thread the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen in the playing the game forum is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053

For character background and the character sheets, see the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen thread in the Rogues Gallery forum

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53660


part 2 of House Millithor in COSQ
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74423


----------



## Endur (Jan 15, 2004)

Velasta responds to Matron Ki'Willis.

"At any rate, I will not worry about anything you say to Dorina."


She releases a killing spell, a black wave of energy that strikes Matron Ki'Willis Millithor solidly.  Everyone recognizes it as a "Slay Living" spell.  The members of House Millithor watch in horror as Matron Ki'Willis fails to resist the spell and dies in front of them.

Or rather, they watch Matron Ki'Willis fail to resist the spell, but she does not fall to the ground.

Instead, negative energy seems to pulse across her body in the shadowy gloom.  Her eyes are gone, they are just black holes of negative energy, sucking the life out of the air.  Matron Ki'Willis looks truly terrible, a Queen of Death and Darkness.

Velasta gasps out, almost in shock, "By the Goddess, a Revenant!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

Ki'Willis turns to Velasta, her empty eye-sockets radiating pure concentrated hatred. Her voice, in contrast is almost sweet. There is a chilling tone of satisfaction behind her words. She shakes her head slightly.

"Velasta dearest, you should not have done that."

"Subdue her, and bind her securely."

She strikes Velasta with the flail, to knock her out but not to kill.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Seeing this attack upon his new ally, Kripp pulls forth his _Flesh Ripper_ Wand
<Ranged Touch (+9) No Save,Yes SR. 9D8 damage,double on crit.> and let's the Evil fly at the Drow Female who dared try and slay the Matron.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif moves forward to grapple the smaller, and weaker, drow woman with little doubt he can pin her quickly and effectively.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

OOC: Now that we've established that she's _not_ a vampire...

Carcelon moves up to Velasta's side (leaving Kripp a clear line of fire) and rakes her with her scourge.


----------



## Endur (Jan 16, 2004)

The Matron orders her servants to take Velasta.  Kilcif and others charge forward.

Before the massive Bugbear can tackle Velasta, a black claw hurtles from Kripp's wand and strikes Velasta's left breast.  The black claw plunges into and through her body.  The claw holds Velasta's heart briefly before the claw returns to the nothingness from which it came.

Velasta's heart drops to the ground.  Followed by the rest of her body.  A soft, "No" escapes from her lips as she dies.

OOC: Torellan and the other surface raiders knew she wasn't a vampire.  After all, she was playing in the snow in the sunshine.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Letting a sigh of regret escape his piscean lips, kripp mourns the waste of the Drow. It would have been such a better thing to properly _sacrifice_ her, but she had moved so quick to attempt to slay the Matron.
Now her Soul launguished in the Abyss, if only on the wrong layer. Later, Kripp would have to attone in his own manner, as he always did when he wasted food that otherwise (as did all of creation) belong to _He Who Swims In Darkness_.

Turning to the Matron, Kripp awaited her reaction to his spell.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

OOC: Current Conditions (Everyone is fatigued except the Matron)
Matron Ki'Willis-- Undead nature revealed to party
Carcelon: fully healed
Quertus: fully healed
Narcelia: still has 3 con damage and some subdual points
Marckarius: fully healed
Dariel: fully healed
Kilcif: fully healed
Krip: fully healed
Torellan: Missing, presumed (un)dead

Eilos Millithor (Lich): Missing?

Zedar T'sarran: dead
Velasta T'sarran: dead

Zedar's Dire Flail, Silver Ring, and gauntlets radiate magic.  His armor was once magical, but is now destroyed.

Velasta's mithral chainmail, small steel shield, dagger, gold ring, wand, and cloak radiate magic.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Turning to the Matron, Kripp awaited her reaction to his spell.




The Matron simply raises an undead eyebrow slightly, letting Kripp know that his lack of restraint somewhat displeases her but that the matter isn't important enough to warrant a more severe reaction. After all, Kripp is a valued ally, not a subject or an employee. A certain degree of independence can be tolerated.
She speaks an order, to noone in particular. : "Strip and dismember the corpse. I shall keep all magical items until they can be identified. After Szith Morcane is ours once again we can divide the treasure according to merit and prior agreement."

She looks at her allies, noticing the way some of them are looking at her. Her eyes, twin infinite voids of absolute darkness, find each of theirs in turn. A short moment passes, and she smiles. "Yes, Velasta spoke the truth in this one matter. I am undead, a revenant to be exact. I was slain in the temple of Lolth by a trap set by Irae Tsarran and the ghost of Alisannara Morcane brought me back. In doing so her soul merged with mine and her purpose and mine became the same. I am Alisannara Morcane, and Ki'Willis Millithor. I am the same, yet greater than ever, and I remain the ruler of both our Houses.
 We have both, we have all, lost so much to the treachery of the Tsarrans. Now is the time to strike back, retake what is rightfully ours, and so much more. Szith Morcane is only the beginning..."


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

Marckarius mentions that before Velasta and Torellan left, they were talking about finding a vampire.  Torellan feared that the yellow mold growing in his lungs was about to slay him, and wished to continue in undeath.  

The Aranea mention that they know the crypt where several vampires keep their coffins.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Marckarius mentions that before Velasta and Torellan left, they were talking about finding a vampire.  Torellan feared that the yellow mold growing in his lungs was about to slay him, and wished to continue in undeath.
> 
> The Aranea mention that they know the crypt where several vampires keep their coffins.




ooc:
Then that's where they will go, unless I have to crush a rebellion first.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

The Araneas lead the drow of the Houses Millithor and Morcane and their allies to a stone door set in the wall.  Narcelia, Quertus, Dariel, and Marckarius recognize this door as leading to the last crypt before the exit from the Dodrien crypts.  

The door does not appear to be locked or warded, but it is shut.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

ooc:We enter once everone is ready. Ki'Willis goes first to draw the attacks of any vampires to herself, to best preserve the resources of the group. The bebs are ordered (indirectly) to use their etherealness to maximum advantage. She trusts everyone to proceed as they see fit.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

The drow silently enter the crypt.  A sarcophagus (with a lid on) is in the center of the crypt and several graves have been hollowed into the walls. 

None of the dead appear to be active.

After making preparations, the drow remove the lid from the Sarcophagus and discover two bodies.  Kilcif drives a crude stake through the heart of the human body.  The vampire awakens, but crumbles to dust before he can bit Kilcif.  

Torellan's body, also in the Sarcophagus, has been drained completely of blood.

Torellan is dead.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

She looks at the corpse of her son sadly, and says musingly to herself.
"Torellan, it is well to see that you will recuperate, eventually."

_This new form you have chosen for yourself is so very limited, my child. Though it does offer certain advantages... _ 

ooc: Does Torellan need that particular sarcophagus (to rest in every night and regenerate in if he's been defeated), or can he use any dark hole? Can he enter the noble level of Szith Morcane without being invited by Dorina? Or does Ki'Willis count as the rightful owner of SM?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Preparing his magics for the vampires, kripp is slightly let down when no battle comes forth. There will be time and opportunity to deal with them, as well as to fulfill certain necessities of a different nature.
Staying by the Matron's side, Kripp keeps his Symbol Mand ace at the ready.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2004)

Ki'Willis orders the rogues to search the graves for anything of value.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: You are not sure, but you think Torellan will need this particular sarcophagus or something from it (dirt, etc.) to rest in every night.  You have no idea whether he will be able to enter the noble level of Szith Morcane.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Does Torellan need that particular sarcophagus (to rest in every night and regenerate in if he's been defeated), or can he use any dark hole? Can he enter the noble level of Szith Morcane without being invited by Dorina? Or does Ki'Willis count as the rightful owner of SM?


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The searching drow discover sacks of coins containing 4850 silver pieces, 950 gold pieces, a garnet ring (non-magical) and a fine emerald.

A surface world human materializes behind the searchers and strikes one of the Aranea, inflicting vampiric level drain.  

"Thought to rob the dead, did you?  That's what we thought we'd do, too."


The vampire does not survive the combined counter attack of the assembled drow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Ki'Willis decides to not stake the human vampire, since it will be useful part of the defences of Szith Morcane once the settlement is retaken.

She places the treasure in one Portable Hole, and requests that the Sarcophagus with Torellan be placed in the other, empty Hole. 

Once that's been done, and the group has healed itself to the best of its ability, they begin the march back to Szith Morcane (scouts ahead, other Morcanes in the rear).


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The group of drow and allies move back through the Dodrien crypts.  They do not encounter any opposition.  They go down the tunnelss and soon reach the great web-filled chasm of Szith Morcane.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Just before reaching the webs Ki'Willis stops to consider the situation and formulates a plan.

The Matron, Kripp, Carcelon, Kilcif, the Wraith Spider and the returning raiders would arrive first, 12 seconds before the second wave. The Matron would use her Drift Disc, the other Millithors the Levitation ability of their House Insignias, while Kilcif could use his Immovable Rods and Kripp could use Torellans insignia. That first group would arrive in SM, secure the entrance trough the gates, but not initiate hostilities unless first attacked. Narcelia, since she is weakened, is to stay in the rear of the group.
The second wave, consisting of the Morcanes and the Bebliliths, would cross using Narcelia's carpet and 2 potions of Spider Climb (if necessary). The Bebs should have no problem crossing on their own, with one rider each. The first wave will attack immediately when the Morcane's have come within the visual range of the Tsarrans, and the second wave will follow up as soon as possible. Solon is to be considered neutral and is not to be attacked unless he attacks first.

"If there is anything you would like to add or any alterations you'd like to suggest do it now."

ooc:
Resources used:
Carpet (3persons) -property of Narcelia
Spider Climb  x2 -property of Carcelon
House Insignia; Levitate x6 -
Drift Disc -Matron
Immovable Rods- Kilcif

Is this ok with everyone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


Works well enough for Kilcif.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

ooc:
House Insignia; Levitate x6 -

All of the house insignia's have already used their levitate powers for the day.  Those people who are depending on house insignia's will have to climb or use some other way down.  Also, the house insignias only function for the person they were made for, no other person can use one.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc:
> House Insignia; Levitate x6 -
> 
> All of the house insignia's have already used their levitate powers for the day.  Those people who are depending on house insignia's will have to climb or use some other way down.  Also, the house insignias only function for the person they were made for, no other person can use one.




ooc:
We have all used the levitate ability 3 times today? The matron died at midnight, when the raiders were on the surface. Carcelon might have used it once, to get out of the Noble level, and once to get up to the crypts. I don't see when everyone else used their insignias, but I've been pretty forgettful lately...


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: The insignia's reset after you rest.  The Raiders used them three times: Once to the barracks level, once through the web, once up to the crypts.  Carcelon would have used it once to go up to the Shrine of Lolth, once through the web, once up to the crypts.  (Note this is my recollection, its possible if you look back through the posts that someone might have a use left if they used some other form of movement, flying, etc.).


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: The insignia's reset after you rest.




ooc:
But the Matron doesn't have to rest. She doesn't need to for spells, or to fight exhaustion. Does she really have to take 8 hours of her day just to recharge her n/day items?

--
How many people can ride on the bebliliths?


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: 
The Matron doesn't need to rest to fight exhaustion, but she still needs to rest to recover spells (elven rest = meditation and praying), except for Lolth's silence.  I think you also need to rest to recover spell-like abilities unless I misunderstand the rules in 3.5.  The House insignia is not like other n/day items.  It is based on your inherent spell-like abilities and amplifies them.  You need to rest in order for your inherent spell-like abilities to recharge.

The Bebiliths only carry people they are planning on eating.  Bebilith claws are designed for crushing, not holding gently.

Note that it is very easy to climb down the webs of the chasm to the noble level.  The only person who might have difficulty climbing would be Kripp (b/c of his full plate and relative low strength).


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

How about this?

Resources used: 
1st wave:
Matron's Drift Disc; used by Carcelon
Matron's Insignia; used by Matron (has not been used today)
Immovable Rods; used by Kilcif
Carpet; Narcelia+ Kripp+ Quertus
Matron's Potion of Fly; Dariel
Matron's Potion of Fly; Marcarius

2nd wave:
2 of Carcelon's potions of Spider Climb are used on 2 poor climbers. Ropes, (I'm sure someone has ropes) attached to the Araneas, the Spider Climbers and the Bebiliths, are used to help the other Morcanes to climb across safely along with their helpers.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

ooc: that will work fine.  Are you going down now, or casting any more prep spells?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How about this?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: that will work fine.  Are you going down now, or casting any more prep spells?




The Matron's fine. Some of the others might want to cast (or post ) something.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2004)

*OoC:* Dammit! You're preventing me from gaining XP!


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

After casting preparation spells (including healing all of the party members and Carcelon casting Restoration on Narcelia), Matron Ki'Willis, Narcelia, Carcelon, Marckarius, Quertus, Dariel, Kilcif, and Kripp descend web-filled cavern and pass through the entrance to the noble level of Szith Morcane.

Eight of the female skinless drow are standing on guard there.

In command of the guards, is a smiling woman that looks like Velasta T'Sarren.


"Welcome back.  I see my plan worked perfectly."


You remember suddenly that Velasta and Velina are identical twins.  This must be Velina (unless Velasta has somehow returned from the grave).

Quertus suddenly has a flashback to Trygon's last words before he went off to die in battle against the dwarves, _
"I smell Earth and Dust and Pain. Battle, Bloodshed, Fear, and Treachery are in the air! I smell Magic and Treachery... smells like Eilos, but not quite. Almost Eilos is nearby."_


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

OOC: Torellan may fall a little bit behind in experience points, but there is plenty of XP in this module.  Don't Worry, Be Happy!



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Dammit! You're preventing me from gaining XP!


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

The Noble Level of Szith Morcane


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> In command of the guards, is a smiling woman that looks like Velasta T'Sarren.
> 
> 
> "Welcome back.  I see my plan worked perfectly."




Ki'Willis smiles back at Velina, her expression and voice both pleasant and cultured, while her eyes take careful note of everything on the platform. _They have gathered a strong guard against us, surely they expect or intend battle, but they would be foolish to move against us with just this paltry force. When our reinforcements arrive we will crush these fools. If I can undermine the loyalty of the Quth-Maren in the mean time our task will be that much easier, not all of them are controlled by Velina._
"Indeed? The raid ended poorly for our dear hunters, the slaves were lost and casualties were suffered among both our kin. If your plan did in fact work perfectly I cannot help but question your motives, and your loyalties. Pray tell, just how did you betray your sister and your father?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Is this ok with everyone?




OoC:Sure.

IC

As they travel, Kripp takeas a moment to talk quietly with the Matron.
 Matron K'Willis, idea and information,has Kripp. To find one, was Kripp sent out into world, a Drow Priestess of the _True_ Goddess. To converse with her, does Lord of the Lake of Shadows, a Lolthite Priestess.
Alliance planned, thinks Kripp, powerful aid to bring,Kuo-Toa to bring against Kirianselee...Think you what,of this?'


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Spells cast on the Carpet are Bull's Strength and Bear's Endurance from Wands.


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

Velina smiles and claps her hands together.  
"Oh, you are good.  Cunning and Treachery and Truth mixed together in a tangled web.  Lies so plausible that the listener won't doubt them.

"Dorina said your cunning would be a great addition to our cause.  A Matron Mother of Menzoberanzan, converting to the worship of Kiaransalee freely of her own will, would be a great triumph!

"I told Dorina that although you might convert to Kiaransalee, your treacherous nature would win out and you would betray House T'Sarran.  Dorina and I watched as you butchered our poor unwitting decoys, Zedar and Velasta.  

"Zedar and Velasta are destined to serve Kiaransalee as undead.  Indeed, all of the members of House T'Sarran shall be undead, save for myself and Matron Irae.  Likewise, all of the members of House Millithor shall join the ranks of the Undead."

A solid wall of stone shimmers into place behind the members of House Millithor, blocking their retreat into the web-filled chasm.

Kilcif begins to cower in fear and whine (sounding more like Grivak the Goblin than a Bugbear).  

Initiative
Dariel 30
Kripp 21
Kilcif 19 (cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy)
Matron Ki'Willis 15
Velina: 12
Carcelon 11
Marckarius 9
Narcelia 6
Eight Quth-Maren: 5
Quertus 3


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> As they travel, Kripp takeas a moment to talk quietly with the Matron.
> Matron K'Willis, idea and information,has Kripp. To find one, was Kripp sent out into world, a Drow Priestess of the _True_ Goddess. To converse with her, does Lord of the Lake of Shadows, a Lolthite Priestess.
> Alliance planned, thinks Kripp, powerful aid to bring,Kuo-Toa to bring against Kirianselee...Think you what,of this?'




"You have fought well by our side, Kripp, and have shown yourself to be a worthy ally. I would welcome an alliance with your people. Once Szith Morcane is ours I shall speak with your Lord."




			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Velina smiles and claps her hands together.
> "Likewise, all of the members of House Millithor shall join the ranks of the Undead."




Ki'Willis shakes her head slightly, a mocking smile on her lips.
"You vastly underestimate me, my dear, and you underestimate Irae if you believe she would spare you alone when she intends to put the whole world in chains."

She gestures in sign-language."Kill her first, her servants second, concentrate your attacks against indiviudal enemies to cut down their numbers quickly."

She attacks Velina with her Rod of the Viper, the serpent-head hissing in rage. (The Rod is still animated and poisonous if this battle is within 10 minutes of the fight with Velasta). Her Wraith Spider strikes with her.


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

As Kripp listens to the Matron's response, he remembers the words of the Claw.  _"Alive and unspoiled"_ emphasized his superior.  It would not be the Matron that would be sent before the Lord of the Lake of Shadows.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Xael (Jan 23, 2004)

If Quertus can _Fireball_ their enemies without hurting his companions (I doubt it), he'll do so. If not, he's going to cast _Haste_ on our group.


----------



## Endur (Jan 23, 2004)

Initiative
Dariel 30: Dariel sneak attacks Velina, wounding her severely.
Kripp 21: Kripp uses his wand on Velina, no effect (SR).
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy)
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: Attack Velina and inflict minimal wounds.
Velina: 12: Drops a Flame Strike on Carcelon, Marckarius, Narcelia, Quertus, and Kilcif.  Everyone survives, Carcelon and Quertus are completely unaffected.  Kilcif and Narcelia took 37 points of damage, Marckarius took 19.  
Carcelon 11
Marckarius 9
Narcelia 6
Eight Quth-Maren: 5
Quertus 3  (will do a fireball on his action)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nearly foaming with fear finds himself pulling at the hem of the Matron’s cloak while he begs for her protect.  Not finding the protect that he seeks he curls his morningstar, like a baby, in his arms as he scoots upon his knees to Narcelia where he starts to repeat the process over when he they are hit by the _flame strike_.  This causes Kilcif whimper while he tries to bury his head in the dirt but her gives up and just places his arms over his head.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 23, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, Clr 12, 64/64hp*

As the flames erupt harmlessly about her, Carcelon leaps forward like a striking viper and stabs at Velina with her rapier.

OOC:  'Striking Viper' == Charge + Expertise-2 (bonus/penalties cancel out)


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

Initiative Round 1
Dariel 30: Dariel sneak attacks Velina, wounding her severely.
Kripp 21: Kripp uses his wand on Velina, no effect (SR).
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy)
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: Attack Velina and inflict minimal wounds.
Velina: 12: Drops a Flame Strike on Carcelon, Marckarius, Narcelia, Quertus, and Kilcif.  Everyone survives, Carcelon and Quertus are completely unaffected.  Kilcif and Narcelia took 37 points of damage, Marckarius took 19.  
Carcelon 11 Attacks Velina.
Marckarius 9 Attacks the first Quth-Maren.
Narcelia 6 Attacks the first Quth-Maren.
Eight Quth-Maren: 5 One attacks each PC; minimal wounds.
Quertus 3: Quertus casts haste on the PCs

Initiative Round 2
Dariel 30: Dariel kills Velina (full attack with sneak attack bonuses).
Kripp 21: 
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: 
Carcelon 11: 
Marckarius 9
Narcelia 6
Eight Quth-Maren: 5
Quertus 3


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 24, 2004)

Ki'Willis laughs when she sees Velina fall. With a thought she calls off the attacking Wraith Spiders and they climb back over the walls to the ceiling. She then adresses the Quth Maren, in the persona of Matron Morcane.

"Velina is dead, as is her sister. The control they had over you is ended, and many of you are free to act as you choose. You were once priestesses of Lolth, you are still my kin. For I am Alisannara Morcane, and I offer you redemption in the eyes of Lolth. Dorina is stripped of her defences and will soon fall beneath my power. Join me, take revenge against the Tsarrans!"


----------



## Endur (Jan 24, 2004)

The Quth-Maren pause in their attacks on the members of House Millithor.  Acid-like spittle drips from their mouth as they listen to the words of Matron Ki'Willis.  

An eerie voice whispers a response after the Matron finishes her speech.

"Ki'Willis has failed the test.  You were given the opportunity to prove your loyalty to the true goddess of the drow, the White Banshee!  You chose instead to align yourself with the pitiful remainants of the spider-kissers!  You failed!

"Destroy Ki'Willis or Alisannara or whatever she calls herself and the other spider-kissers!"


The Quth-Maren resume their attack.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2004)

OoC:Round Two, Kripp will _Flamestrike_ the lot of them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

The Matron attacks the most wounded enemy within her reach.


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

Initiative Round 1
Dariel 30: Dariel sneak attacks Velina, wounding her for 15.
Kripp 21: Kripp uses his wand on Velina, no effect (SR).
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy)
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15:  Ki'Willis struck Velina for 3 points of damage.  Both spiders miss.
Velina: 12: Drops a Flame Strike on Carcelon, Marckarius, Narcelia, Quertus, and Kilcif.  Everyone survives, Carcelon and Quertus are completely unaffected.  Kilcif and Narcelia took 37 points of damage, Marckarius took 19.  
Carcelon 11 Attacks Velina.
Marckarius 9 Attacks Quth-Maren #1, doing 7 points of damage.
Narcelia 6 drinks a potion of clw for 6 points.  
Eight Quth-Maren: 5.  Matron Ki'Willis took 8 points of damage past her DR.  Marckarius took 7 points of damage.
Quertus 3: Quertus casts haste on the PCs

Initiative Round 2
Dariel 30: Dariel beheads Velina in a terrible demonstration of skill (four hits with sneak attack, three were critical hits, 81 points of damage).  He also does 16 points of damage to Quth-Maren #7.  
Kripp 21: Flamestrike on the group of undead surrounding Marckarius.  Marckarius was unaffected.  The six Quth-Maren each took 14 points of damage.
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: Attacks Quth-Maren #7 for 25 points.
Carcelon 11: Attacks Quth-Maren #7 for 15 points.
Marckarius 9:  Marckarius felt a wave of fear about to consume him, but the amulet he was given by Lady Yyssirryl saved him from the fear.  Activating his Shield, Marckarius unleashes a frenzy of shield blows and flail strikes upon one of the Quth Maren, doing 25 points of damage.
Narcelia 6:  Narcelia rebukes the two Quth-Maren that are in combat with Matron Ki'Willis and Dariel.  
Eight Quth-Maren: 5.  Six of the Quth-Maren kick and punch Marckarius, inflicting horrible burning acidic wounds (58 points of damage).  He screams in pain and is knocked to the ground, almost certainly dead. 
Quertus: 3 drops a fireball on the group of Quth-Maren surrounding Marckarius's dead body.  The six Quth-Maren each take 18 points of damage.

Initiative Round 3
Enter the Vampires.  Dorina and two Driders enter through one entrance.  Three male drow vampires enter through another entrance.
Dorina and the Vampires 23:  Dorina casts mass inflict moderate wounds, healing the Quth Maren and the Matron for 23 points each.  She also inflicts 23 damage on Dariel.  She tried to inflict wounds on Carcelon, but failed.  
Two Drider Vampires charge Kripp and Narcelia, but their attacks miss.
Two male drow vampires charge the cringing Kilcif and pummel him, inflicting four negative levels and 21 points of damage.
Kiernan, the third male drow vampire, charges Quertus, but misses him.     
Dariel 22: Dariel attacks Quth-Maren #7 for 36 points of damage and destroys it.  

Status:
Carcelon: no damage
Dariel: -23
Kilcif: -58 + 4 negative levels
Ki'Willis: no damage
Kripp: no damage
Marckarius: -84 (dead)
Narcelia: -31
Quertus: no damage
Quth-Maren #1: -34
Quth-Maren #2-6:-5
Quth-Maren #7:-65 (destroyed)
Quth-Maren #8: no damage

Kripp 21: 
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: 
Carcelon 11: 
Marckarius 9:  
Narcelia 6:
Eight Quth-Maren: 5
Quertus 3


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2004)

OoC:Round Three-Searing ight in the Drider-Vamp's face, casting defensively.
RTA +9 No save,9D8.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

Ki'Willis curses inwardly as the battle erupts into chaos. She considers the weapons at her disposal and curses again within her mind the poor choices she made in the past. Even as she approaches Dorina and strikes at her with her rod she wonders why her Morcane allies are not breaking down that infernal Wall of Stone behind her and she curses again. 
Her face is serene, a deathly calm, the only indication of emotion is a small smile gracing her lips. 

ooc: attacking Dorina.
--
ooc: Can the Bebiliths pass ethereally trough the stone into the Nobe Level?


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

ooc: nope.  They would have to break the stone wall down.  The forbiddance blocks all ethereal movement and other extra-planar movement.  It also blocks summoning spells, teleportation, access to items stored in the portable hole, etc.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Can the Bebiliths pass ethereally trough the stone into the Nobe Level?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: nope.  They would have to break the stone wall down.



ooc:
Are they doing that? They should have arrived by now and they must be making some noice. Btw, Who cast that WoS -spell? Not Dorina, surely. Velina?


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

OOC: you don't know who cast the wall of stone.  If you had to guess, you would guess that it was someone behind you (in the web-filled chasm) who cast the spell after you entered the noble level.


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

The Matron realizes that her rod would have no chance of harming a vampire such as Dorina.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Even as she approaches Dorina and strikes at her with her rod


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2004)

Carcelon moves so she has a clear line of fire and blasts Dorina with a _Mazimized Searing Light_ from her circlet.


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Initiative Round 3
Enter the Vampires.  Dorina and two Driders enter through one entrance.  Three male drow vampires enter through another entrance.
Dorina and the Vampires 23:  Dorina casts mass inflict moderate wounds, healing the Quth Maren and the Matron for 23 points each.  She also inflicts 23 damage on Dariel.  She tried to inflict wounds on Carcelon, but failed.  
Two Drider Vampires charge Kripp and Narcelia, but their attacks miss.
Two male drow vampires charge the cringing Kilcif and pummel him, inflicting four negative levels and 21 points of damage.
Kiernan, the third male drow vampire, charges Quertus, but misses him.     
Dariel 22: Dariel attacks Quth-Maren #7 for 36 points of damage and destroys it.  
Kripp 21: Kripp attempts to cast Searing Light on the Drider in front of him, but the spell has no effect.  
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15:  Matron Ki'Willis and her spiders attack Dorina, but their attacks do no harm to Dorina. 
Carcelon 11: Carcelon launches a bolt of light from her headband.  The light vaporizes Dorina, leaving only smoke where Dorina once stood.
Narcelia 6: Narcelia rebukes both of the Drider vampires.  
Seven Quth-Maren: 5  One of the Quth-Maren is kneeling in submission.  Three Quth-Maren attack each of the Matron's spiders.   Both Wraith Spiders are destroyed.      

Status:
Carcelon: no damage
Dariel: -23
Drider #1: no damage (rebuked)
Drider #2: no damage (rebuked)
Dorina: -80, vaporized
Kiernan: no damage
Leonon: no damage
Kilcif: -58 + 4 negative levels
Ki'Willis: no damage
Kripp: no damage
Marckarius: -84 (dead)
Narcelia: -31
Quertus: no damage
Quth-Maren #1: -34
Quth-Maren #2-6:-5
Quth-Maren #7:-65 (destroyed)
Quth-Maren #8: no damage (rebuked)


Quertus 3
Initiative Round 4
Dorina + Vampires 23:
Dariel 22: 
Kripp 21: 
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15: 
Carcelon 11: 
Narcelia 6:
Eight Quth-Maren 5:
Quertus 3:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

OoC:Thank you for playing boys and girls, there are consolation prizes as you leave.

IC

Kripp casts _Rushing Waters_<defensively,No save,no SR,15' spread>, trying to catch as many of the foe as possible.


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Before Kripp's initiative, the Wall of Stone will be shattered.  

If you choose to do so, you should be able to use the Rushing Waters spell to shove the two Drider vampires and the three drow male vampires into the web filled chasm and down to the underground river where they will be destroyed by running water.  The only problem with that plan is that you will also wash away Narcelia, Kilcif, and Quertus with the vampires.  

Alternatively, you could use Rushing waters to scatter the half-dozen Quth-Maren, which are getting ready to pummel the Matron.  



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp casts _Rushing Waters_<defensively,No save,no SR,15' spread>, trying to catch as many of the foe as possible.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

OoC:Maybe my allies will catch themselves... 
'A' please.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2004)

The Matron will rebuke the remaining undead (excepting herself).


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Initiative Round 3
Enter the Vampires.  Dorina and two Driders enter through one entrance.  Three male drow vampires enter through another entrance.
Dorina and the Vampires 23:  Dorina casts mass inflict moderate wounds, healing the Quth Maren and the Matron for 23 points each.  She also inflicts 23 damage on Dariel.  She tried to inflict wounds on Carcelon, but failed.  
Two Drider Vampires charge Kripp and Narcelia, but their attacks miss.
Two male drow vampires charge the cringing Kilcif and pummel him, inflicting four negative levels and 21 points of damage.
Kiernan, the third male drow vampire, charges Quertus, but misses him.     
Dariel 22: Dariel attacks Quth-Maren #7 for 36 points of damage and destroys it.  
Kripp 21: Kripp attempts to cast Searing Light on the Drider in front of him, but the spell has no effect.  
Kilcif 19: cowering in fear, unable to act other than to plead for mercy.
Matron Ki'Willis + Wraith Spiders: 15:  Matron Ki'Willis and her spiders attack Dorina, but their attacks do no harm to Dorina. 
Carcelon 11: Carcelon launches a bolt of light from her headband.  The light vaporizes Dorina, leaving only smoke where Dorina once stood.
Narcelia 6: Narcelia rebukes both of the Drider vampires.  
Seven Quth-Maren: 5  One of the Quth-Maren is kneeling in submission.  Three Quth-Maren attack each of the Matron's spiders.   Both Wraith Spiders are destroyed.      
Quertus: 3 Quertus uses his boots of flying to evade combat with the vampire.

Initiative Round 4
Bebiliths 24: Two Bebiliths hangind in the web filled chasm destroy a 10' section of the stone wall
Vampires 23:  Leonon grapples and pins Kilcif and extends his fangs and prepares to feed on the bugbear.  Another vampire grapples Narcelia.  Kiernan grapples Carcelon, but is unable to pin her.  The two Driders kneel.  
Dariel 22: Dariel does 27 points of damage to Quth-Maren #1.  
Kripp 21: Kripp creates a huge wave of water (Rushing Waters) that blasts Kilcif, Narcelia, two of the male drow vampires, and the two drider vampires out into the web-filled chasm and into the underground river.  The two bebiliths are also blasted off their webs and fall into the underground river.  
Kilcif 19: falling, afraid, swimming for his life.
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: rebukes three of the Quth-Maren who surround here 
Carcelon 11: Carcelon attempts, but fails to break the grapple.
Narcelia 6: Falls and Swims for her life.
Seven remaining Quth-Maren 5: Three attack the Matron, the other four are rebuked.  The acidic blows from the Quth-Maren inflict horrible wounds upon the Matron, burning parts of her flesh away and inflicting 57 points of damage.

Status:
Carcelon: no damage, grappled by Kiernan
Dariel: -23
Drider #1: no damage (rebuked), in the river
Drider #2: no damage (rebuked), in the river
Dorina: -80, vaporized
Kiernan: no damage, grappling Carcelon
Two other male drow vampires: no damage, in the river
Kilcif: -58 + 4 negative levels, in the river
Ki'Willis: -57
Kripp: no damage
Marckarius: -84 (dead)
Narcelia: -31, in the river
Quertus: no damage
Quth-Maren #1: -57
Quth-Maren #2-6:-1 (#4-6 are rebuked)
Quth-Maren #7:-65 (destroyed)
Quth-Maren #8: no damage (rebuked)

Quertus 3:
Initiative Round 5
Bebiliths 24: swimming
Vampires 23:  Kiernan grappling, others swimming.
Dariel 22:  
Kripp 21: 
Kilcif 19: swimming
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: 
Carcelon 11: 
Narcelia 6: swimming
Seven remaining Quth-Maren 5: Four are rebuked
Quertus 3


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2004)

ooc:
Ki'Willis is immune to acid. How much normal damage did she take?



> Revenant Racial Abilities:
> Vengeful Strike (Ex): +1d10 melee damage vs. Irae T’sarran.
> Paralyzing Glare(Ex): Irae must make a will save dc 10 + half Ki’Willis levels + chr modifier or be paralyzed for 2-8 rounds when they first meet.
> DR: 5/+1
> ...



--


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

oops, forgot about the acid immunity.  Ki'Willis has her damage reduced by 21.  Also, her skin is not immune, her skin still burns and sizzles.  She just doesn't consider losing skin as "damage".



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Ki'Willis is immune to acid. How much normal damage did she take?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> oops, forgot about the acid immunity.  Ki'Willis has her damage reduced by 21.  Also, her skin is not immune, her skin still burns and sizzles.  She just doesn't consider losing skin as "damage".




 I guess that means it can not be healed, or even regenerated. Did any of the attacks hit her gorgeous award-winning face? How is this going to affect the rate of her decomposition?

--
The Matron screams in rage, pummeling the wounded Quth-Maren repeatedly with her weapon.


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Leonon Morcane is finishing what he started several days ago as his fangs plunge into the neck of the cringing bugbear.  Kilcif is pleading and Laranen ignores his pleadings entirely.

Then the wave of water hits and Leonon and Kilcif are washed out of the entrance cavern back into the web filled chasm.  They fall, still embraced together, and tumble end over end.  Kilcif screaming and Leonon stops drinking blood and tries to disentangle his fangs from Kilcif's shoulder.

Leonon Morcane hits the surface of the river first, followed by Kilcif, and then Kilcif's huge pack of equipment hits last.  The weight of Kilcif's pack of loot drives Leonon and Kilcif to the bottom of the river.  

The increasingly frightened Kilcif would free Leonon if he could, but the huge pack of equipment has pinned both Kilcif and Leonon to the bottom of the river.  Kilcif watches in horror as Leonon disolves before his eyes.  

Narcelia and Laranen who were also grappling, are swept out of the cavern moments after Kilcif and Leonon.  Narcelia and Laranen lack the heavy equipment Kilcif carried, so after they strike the surface of the river, they are swept downstream instead of being dragged underwater.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 27, 2004)

Wiggling around in his grip Carcelon marshalls her will as she grabs her unholy symbol and shoves it in Kieran's face;

"How *dare* you assault a priestess, unhand me you pitiful wretch!" Carcelon shouts at him, backing her words with a surge of negative energy, _rebuking_ Kieran.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

OoC:Bloop? Sorry folks, hehehe How far down is it? Could my _Control Water_ spell be used to clear away a dry spot to see if any of them (allies or enemies) were clinging for life (or undeath,as the case may be) at the bottom etc...or could it be used to raise survivors back up?

IC
Kripp moves to the edge of the Chasm,peering down, looking for any signs of the Bugbear or Narcelia.


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

As Kripp looks down into the darkness, he thinks the swiftly flowing river is somewhere between 60 and 120 feet below him.  No idea how deep it is.  He does not see anyone swimming on the surface of the river.

Also, drow higher up in the chasm are firing crossbows at you.  At least five bolts have bounced off your shield, armor, or the ground near you.  Luckily your armor is thick enough to prevent the drow poison from penetrating your skin and entering your blood stream (or at least it seems thick enough so far).    

Kripp could use _Control Water_ to clear away a dry spot, but you are not exactly sure where they would have landed, so you'll have to make a guess.  

You could also jump in the river yourself and go looking for your allies.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As Kripp looks down into the darkness, he thinks the swiftly flowing river is somewhere between 60 and 120 feet below him.  No idea how deep it is.  He does not see anyone swimming on the surface of the river.
> 
> Also, drow higher up in the chasm are firing crossbows at you.  At least five bolts have bounced off your shield, armor, or the ground near you.  Luckily your armor is thick enough to prevent the drow poison from penetrating your skin and entering your blood stream (or at least it seems thick enough so far).
> 
> ...




OoC:Option _C_ please...

IC

Kripp casts _Control Water_ <Lower version,standard action>, leaping over the side <M-E Action> and saying to himself 'Coming to save you,is Kripp, Goblin-Big!', <Swim +9, although I'm most likely going to be walking instead>.

OoC:When kripp hits the water <damage?>, he will sink and look about for the Goblin-Big or Narcelia <Spot +15>, hoping that they notice as he make s a grand gesture of _Controlling_ the water to have it clear away a spot for them to do their silly land-living-not-drowning-thing>.


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

Initiative Round 4
Bebiliths 24: Two Bebiliths hangind in the web filled chasm destroy a 10' section of the stone wall
Vampires 23:  Leonon grapples and pins Kilcif and extends his fangs and prepares to feed on the bugbear.  Another vampire grapples Narcelia.  Kiernan grapples Carcelon, but is unable to pin her.  The two Driders kneel.  
Dariel 22: Dariel does 27 points of damage to Quth-Maren #1.  
Kripp 21: Kripp creates a huge wave of water (Rushing Waters) that blasts Kilcif, Narcelia, two of the male drow vampires, and the two drider vampires out into the web-filled chasm and into the underground river.  The two bebiliths are also blasted off their webs and fall into the underground river.  
Kilcif 19: falling, afraid, swimming for his life.
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: rebukes three of the Quth-Maren who surround here 
Carcelon 11: Carcelon attempts to break the grapple by rebuking the Vampire.
Narcelia 6: Falls and Swims for her life.
Seven remaining Quth-Maren 5: Three attack the Matron, the other four are rebuked.  The acidic blows from the Quth-Maren inflict horrible wounds upon the Matron, burning parts of her flesh away and inflicting 36 points of damage.
Quertus: delays

Initiative Round 5
Bebiliths 24: swept away
Vampires 23:  Kiernan releases Carcelon and kneels in submission, Leonon is pinned underneath Kilcif, others swept away
Dariel 22:  Dariel kills Quth-Maren #1 and inflicts 13 points on #2.
Kripp 21: casts lower water and then jumps down (-24 points from jumping)
Kilcif 19: bleeding to death, stabilizes at -7 while pinning a vampire
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: screams at the Quth-Maren who punched her in the face and inflicts 31 points of damage on Quth-Maren #2.

Status:
Carcelon: no damage
Dariel: -23
Drider #1: 1/3 damage (rebuked), in the river
Drider #2: 1/3 damage (rebuked), in the river
Dorina: -80, vaporized
Kiernan: no damage, rebuked
Laranen: 1/3 damage, in the river
Kilcif: -83, bleeding to death -7 hp, 4 negative levels, in the river
Ki'Willis: -57
Kripp: -24
Leonon: -20
Marckarius: dead
Narcelia: -53 real -5 subdual, swept away
Quertus: no damage
Quth-Maren #1: dead
Quth-Maren #2: -45
Quth-Maren #3-6:-1 (#4-6 are rebuked)
Quth-Maren #7:dead
Quth-Maren #8: no damage (rebuked)

Carcelon 11: 
Narcelia 6: Swept away.
Six remaining Quth-Maren 5: Four are rebuked
Quertus 3


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Vampires 23:  Kiernan releases Carcelon and kneels in submission
> Carcelon: no damage, grappled by Kiernan




OOC:  Is the 'grappled by Kiernan' part is a copy-paste error?


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

ooc: yes.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is the 'grappled by Kiernan' part is a copy-paste error?


----------



## Xael (Jan 28, 2004)

Quertus flies to near the chasm, but keeping safe from the croosbow-drow above (that shot Kripp). He casts _Magic Missile_ at Quth-Maren #2.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

OoC:Can I still control the water? Is is a standard action or...?
If so, Kripp would move to Kiclif and grab him (move) and then release the spell or control,whichever is most feasible, so as to cover the vamp once more.
If not, Kripp will move up and cast Cure Serious Wounds on Kiclif.


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

Initiative Round 4 (cont)
Quertus 3: fires a magic missile at Quth-Maren #2 for 14 points of damage.

Initiative Round 5
Bebiliths 24: swept away
Vampires 23:  Kiernan releases Carcelon and kneels in submission, Leonon is pinned underneath Kilcif, others swept away
Dariel 22:  Dariel kills Quth-Maren #1 and inflicts 13 points on #2.
Kripp 21: casts lower water and then jumps down (-24 points from jumping)
Kilcif 19: bleeding to death, stabilizes at -7 while pinning a vampire
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: screams at the Quth-Maren who punched her in the face and inflicts 31 points of damage on Quth-Maren #2.
Carcelon 11: Attacks Quth-Maren #2 and does 10 points of damage, destroying Quth-Maren #2.  
Five remaining Quth-Maren 5: Four are rebuked.  Quth Maren #3 attacks the Matron and inflicts four points of damage. 
Quertus 3: Casts Magic Missile on Quth-Maren #3, inflicting 14 points of damage. 
Round 6
Bebiliths 24: swept away
Vampires 23: Leonon turns to gaseous form and rises in the chasm.  
Dariel 22:  Dariel inflicts 32 points on Quth-Maren #3 with five deadly strikes.
Kripp 21: casts cure serious wounds on Kilcif, curing 20 hit points
Kilcif 19: is laying in a puddle, alive and aware.
Matron Ki'Willis: 15: inflicts 27 points of damage on Quth-Maren #3, destroying her.

All remaining undead in the entrance area are rebuked (Kiernan Morcane the vampire, 4 Quth-Maren).  

Status:
Bebiliths: Swept Away
Carcelon: no damage
Dariel: -23
Drider #1: 2/3 damage (rebuked), in the river
Drider #2: 2/3 damage (rebuked), in the river
Dorina: -80, vaporized
Kiernan: no damage, rebuked
Laranen: 2/3 damage, in the river
Kilcif: -63, 4 negative levels, in a puddle
Ki'Willis: -58
Kripp: -24
Leonon: -20
Marckarius: dead
Narcelia: -53 real -5 subdual, swept away
Quertus: no damage
Quth-Maren #1-#3, #7: destroyed
Quth-Maren #4-6, #8:rebuked

Round 6 (continued)
Carcelon 11: 
Quertus 3:


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 28, 2004)

The Matron looks around to take stock of the situation, she looks at Marcarius' body in momentary regret then turns to look over the chasm to see if the Morcanes are still there.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2004)

Kripp blasts the _Gaseous_ Vampire with his last _Searing Light_.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

Is the Matron leaning outside the chasm entrance, or just looking through the hole that the Bebiliths made in the stone wall?

Just looking out the hole, you don't see anyone out there, but you don't get a very good view, either.  If you lean out the entrance, you'll get a better view up and down the chasm.  However, as long as you don't lean out, you are within the forbiddance and nobody outside can see you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Is the Matron leaning outside the chasm entrance, or just looking through the hole that the Bebiliths made in the stone wall?




No, she's not leaning out . She'll kill the remaining enemies in the room first.
Attacking the one most wounded, etc. etc.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

Kripp's light spell does not work in the gloom of the Underdark (SR).



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp blasts the _Gaseous_ Vampire with his last _Searing Light_.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

The four remaining Quth-Maren and Kiernan the Vampire plead for mercy.

If mercy is not shown, the four remaining Quth-Maren will eventually be slaughtered with no further risk to the party (but it will take time).  Kiernan will turn to gaseous form and leave the entrance hall, heading towards Dorina's quarters.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The four remaining Quth-Maren and Kiernan the Vampire plead for mercy.
> 
> If mercy is not shown, the four remaining Quth-Maren will eventually be slaughtered with no further risk to the party (but it will take time).  Kiernan will turn to gaseous form and leave the entrance hall, heading towards Dorina's quarters.




ooc: Does the Matron know wether the Quth-Maren are capable of independent thought? Will they revert to become her enemies automatically once the rebuke has ended or can they be reasoned with? Is there any trace of their original personalities left in them?
If the answer is no, they die.
--
The Matron orders her allies nearby to concentrate their attacks on Kiernan, and attacks him herself.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

The Matron attacks Kiernan, but does not harm him.  In response to the attack, Kiernan turns to gaseous form and retreats out of the entrance hall, heading toward's Dorina's quarters.  

The four remaining Quth-Maren are slaughtered.  

While the Quth-Maren are being slaughtered, two more gaseous form vampires enters the entrance hall, coming from the chasm, and pass by the members of House Millithor, heading towards Dorina's quarters.  Although the members of House Millithor swing weapons at them, the vampires are unharmed.

Seeing so many vampires in gaseous form makes you think that Dorina was probably not destroyed by the burning ray of light that Carcelon used upon her.  Instead, she was probably forced into gaseous form and retreated from the entrance hall.

While the Quth-Marens are slaughtered, the two Bebiliths destroy the remainder of the Wall of Stone.  The drow of House Morcane enter with the Bebiliths.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2004)

Using his Wand of CMW on Kiclif (4 charges ), as well as a _Restoration_, Kripp says 'Goblin-Big,climb out we should, allies help, perhaps need,still...'


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

After Kilcif is fully healed (except for his ever-present curse), Kilcif carries Kripp while climbing back up the chasm to the entrance hall to the noble level of Szith Morcane.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods thankfully to Kripp, "Goblin-Big is very thankful."

Though he doesn't want to face the matron he realizes that staying in the underground river is not an option.  Pulling out his two immovable rods to start the long climb up,


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2004)

Once the Quth-maren have been destroyed, Carcelon will heal Dariel with her wand of CLW. (what, ~5 charges?)

"Mother, we should find their lair before they have time to reform and regroup."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

The Matron nods to Carcelon's suggestion, "We have some time yet, the Vampires need an hour to recuperate from impermanent death and we must heal our wounded before we proceed. Narcelia must be found, and Marcarius must join us once again in undeath." 
"Tierak, a brief report of your flank of the battle, if you please." 

She taps Kripp with a wand of Cure Light wounds, "I need you, and you Tierak with your Bebiliths and two unwounded volunteers, to go down to the river and search for Narcelia. Retrieve her, dead or alive."
"Quertus, I leave you in command of the guard of the entrance. You, (she names two of the Morcanes) ,will assist him."
"The rest of us will proceed, once healed, to Dorina's inner sanctum, to destroy her once and for all."

Ki'Willis glances at Kilcif, and says in a flat voice.
"Kilcif, you would do well to find your courage. You will get no pay for the battles you do not contribute in, and if you do not regain your usefulness soon..."
The threat is left unvoiced, but one of the serpents on her flail turns to look at him hungrily.

She then proceeeds healing the wounded, using as many of the charges of her wand of Cure Light Wounds as necessary.

ooc: What is the tsarran's remaining power in Szith Morcane, that we know of? Kiernan and Laranen remain alive. Whoever interfered by casting the Wall of Stone is still out there. The Wizards are likely to be neutral at the moment, since we have defeated Dorina. Are all the Quth-Maren destroyed? Are any of the soldiers of Szith Morcane skilled enough to pose a threat?

ooc: The rescue mission can use either the carpet or the Drift Disc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif had kept his head low and avoid the matron but he concluded that luck really wasn’t on his side.  He replied dumbly back to her lashing, “Yes Matron I’m not really sure what’s been wrong with me…” 

He quickly scampers over to Kripp side and address him while looks back at the Matron, “Goblin-Big volunteers to go with you.”


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Kripp laughs inwardly, knowing that he has just climbed up and out of the River (The Goblin-Big did the climbing, actually...) and now the Drow Matron would have them return. Shrugging at the illogical nature of her mind (made more so by the change to undeath,most likely),Kripp says 'For climb back down,Kripp is ready,others so as well?'


----------



## Endur (Jan 31, 2004)

ooc: the carpet of flying was washed away with Narcelia.  The driftdisc will ony function for a priestess of Lolth.

Remaining T'sarrens: Dorina, Kiernan and Leonon Morcane, 1 other vampire (possibly Laranen) that you know of.  Possibly  one or two Quth-Maren.  Possibly other undead.  Probably some minor flunkie undead.

The soldiers in the barracks ... nobody individually dangerous.  They seem to be staying neutral.  However, that would change if any T'sarran with authority showed up and gave them an order.

Tierak will report that they were coming in the second wave, but couldn't enter (the wall of stone).  The Bebiliths opened a hole, then the Bebiliths were attacked by the Kuo-toa.  Tierak will recommend that the non-drow be left on guard duty and not be involved in a fight between two drow noble houses.

After the rescue mission searches for fifteen minutes,they will report that there were no bodies before the part where the river goes completely underground (no air).  Only Kripp or people with waterbreakthing will be able to search beyond there.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 4, 2004)

As Kripp, Kilcif and Tierak are leaving the matron reaches into her sleeve and pulls out a small bone-white scroll. She crouches down besides Marcarius and unrolls the expensive parchment. For a moment she revels in a feeling of melancholia, but then she concentrates on the task at hand. Touching his forehead with one hand she reads the scroll, and a ritual that would normally have taken an hour unfolds in mere seconds. 

"Rise, my child, rise. For I have given you life for the second time. Let me hold you in my arms once again, and take comfort in your precense. Rise, and serve me. Rise and take your vengeance on your murderers."

ooc: Create Greater Undead cl 18; Spectre.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 4, 2004)

Carcelon watches warily as the Matron reanimates Marckarius, not entirely certain he'll be happy to be back...

"_Though it's not what she expected, it looks like Irae's getting her wish..._", she thinks to herself.


----------



## Endur (Feb 4, 2004)

As the Matron chants words off the bone white scroll, a phantom materializes above the body of Marckarius.  The phantom begins to wail.

"Why have you drawn me back to this place?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As the Matron chants words off the bone white scroll, a phantom materializes above the body of Marckarius.  The phantom begins to wail.
> 
> "Why have you drawn me back to this place?"




She answers in a motherly tone.
"Why? Are you not pleased? We have some unfinished business to attend to, a little matter of revenge. Your precense is needed, and required. The future of our House lies in the balance, and we must all do our duty.

Come, my child, Dorina awaits"


----------



## Endur (Feb 5, 2004)

The phantom continues to wail.

"Oooooohhhh.  I died.  I was goooonnnneeee.  I was content.  There was no pain.  There was no suffering.

"You have drawn me back.  My arms, my legs, my body is in pain.  The pain is incredible.  The breath of the living burns my soul.

"No, I am not pleased!  But I will obey.  I am bound to obey the bindings you have placed on my soul."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 5, 2004)

Carcelon suppresses a shiver while watching Marckarius, knowing the Matron wouldn't hesitate a moment to condemn her to the same fate should she fall in the upcoming battle.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The phantom continues to wail.
> 
> "Oooooohhhh.  I died.  I was goooonnnneeee.  I was content.  There was no pain.  There was no suffering.
> 
> ...




Ki'Willis lifts her cowl off her face, letting Marcarius see the ravages of undeath on her features and her eyes of bottomless void.
"I share your fate, my son, I feel your pain. But I have risen above the agony of existance, channeled pain and sorrow into overwhelming hate. Our course is clear, Marcarius. And we cannot rest until our enemy has been destroyed. Irae Tsarran will pay for all the pain she has inflicted on us. Vengeance, Marcarius. Let vengeance give you puropse and strength to go on."

Enough. We shall delay no further. Go ahead, Marcarius, scout for us and return every minute to report. We will proceed towards Dorina's quarters."  

She rises, pulls her cowl down once again, and proceeds (behind the scouts) down the corridor.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

Currently, the party seems to be split up.  Some are searching the river, some are guarding the entrance to the noble level, and some are advancing towards Dorina's quarters.

Please specify as to who is doing what.
House Millithor/House Morcane Order of Battle
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor (also claiming to be Matron Morcane): Towards Dorina
Krecil Treak, House Patron: last seen headed towards Menzoberanzan 
Narcelia Millithor: Missing in the River
Carcelen Millithor? 
Tierak Morcane + 2 Bebeliths: Searching the River?
Marckarius Millithor: Towards Dorina
Torellan Millithor: Hanging out in a portable hole
Quertus Millithor: Guarding the entrance? 
Eilos Millithor: last seen on the surface in the blizzard
Dariel Millithor:?
Durdyn Morcane (minor male noble):?
Guldor Morcane (minor male noble):?
Chasmyr Coborel (drow wizard hireling of house morcane): ?
Belarbreena, female drow Aranea:? 
Yasraena, female drow Aranea:?
Kilcif:? (not cowering for the moment)
Kripp: Searching the River?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif:? (not cowering for the moment)
> Kripp: Searching the River?




We where looking for Narcelia in the river but I think you said it went to no where but I doubt we would have had time to find that out before we the rest of the house(s) would have left to find Dorina.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Tierak Morcane + 2 Bebeliths: Searching the River?




If the bebiliths can search while ethereal, they will do so while Tierak coordinates the search.  Otherwise, she and the bebiliths will accompany Matron Millithor.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

In order for the Matron to use the Scroll to transform Marckarius into an undead creature, she took his body outside the noble level on her flying disk.  In the chasm, she cast the spell to transform Marckarius into a phantom.  And then she brought the phantom back into the noble level.

ooc: The Matron would have known that a spell such as create undead would be likely to fail on the noble level because of the forbiddance.  Also, Marckarius can enter the noble level, but he can not go ethereal while on the noble level and he can not pass through objects because of the forbiddance.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

The Bebiliths can go ethereal in the chasm, but they lose the ability to go ethereal when they enter the noble level because of the forbiddance.  Even when they go ethereal, the Bebiliths never travel out of sight of Tierak (even if Tierak can no longer see them, they can see her).  

Narcelia has obviously been washed downriver beyond where Tierak can go (Tierak does not have the ability to breathe underwater).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 7, 2004)

Kripp will explore the River as requested, then return to rejoin the Matron/main party.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

Since Kilcif is not needed down river he will try to avoid the Matron and will rage when they go into combat and will try to keep to the more mundane undead if given a choice if not he will listen first to the Matron, and then Carcelen.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Please specify as to who is doing what.
> House Millithor/House Morcane Order of Battle
> Carcelen Millithor?




Carcelon is heading toward Dorina at the Matron's side.
(and a step behind, as is only proper )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Bebiliths can go ethereal in the chasm, but they lose the ability to go ethereal when they enter the noble level because of the forbiddance.  Even when they go ethereal, the Bebiliths never travel out of sight of Tierak (even if Tierak can no longer see them, they can see her).
> 
> Narcelia has obviously been washed downriver beyond where Tierak can go (Tierak does not have the ability to breathe underwater).




Well, if Tierak can't search, and the bebiliths won't search without her, it looks like her only real option is to follow Matron Millithor for the moment.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 7, 2004)

Quertus and two of the Morcanes were ordered to stay and guard the entrance. Since Quertus is a wizard the Morcanes should be fighter-types.

The Matron would really want Kripp to dive into the river to search for Narcelia. She might be a bit upset with him if he doesn't return with her body, especially since he's responsible for her ending up there in the first place. She probably won't execute him on the spot, though...


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

Kripp explores the river in the chasm and does not find Narcelia.  The river exit the chasm down what appears to be a volcanic tube of some sort.  The water flows too swiftly and at too great of an incline for someone to swim up the volcanic tube.  If Kripp goes down that tube, he'll have to find a different way back.  

Kripp has no idea where the river goes after it goes down the tube.


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

Is the Matron leaving for Dorina's quarters before Kripp returns and/or before Tierak and the Bebiliths return?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Is the Matron leaving for Dorina's quarters before Kripp returns and/or before Tierak and the Bebiliths return?




After Tierak and Kilcif, before Kripp unless he returns with them.


----------



## Thels (Feb 8, 2004)

Dariel shivers upon seeing Marckarius' incarnation, and the thought that he might be like that, one day, might he be careless. _Better keep my senses up._

Unless ordered otherwise, Dariel will follow the Matron, one step after Carcelon.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron would really want Kripp to dive into the river to search for Narcelia. She might be a bit upset with him if he doesn't return with her body, especially since he's responsible for her ending up there in the first place. She probably won't execute him on the spot, though...




OoC:Excuse me???You need to take things up with _He Who Swims in Darkness_, I just deliver his Smackdown Messages. 
Swimming sans Plate Armor, btw...

IC

Kripp swam the darkened waters, looking for the fallen Drow 'Stupid,clumsy Dark Elf,should learn to swim like Civilized Folk...'

Not finding the Drow, Kripp returns to the Matron.


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2004)

House Millithor/House Morcane Order of Battle
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor (also claiming to be Matron Morcane): Towards Dorina
Krecil Treak, House Patron: last seen headed towards Menzoberanzan 
Narcelia Millithor: Missing in the River
Carcelen Millithor: Towards Dorina 
Tierak Morcane + 2 Bebeliths: Towards Dorina
Marckarius Millithor: Towards Dorina
Torellan Millithor: Hanging out in a portable hole
Quertus Millithor: Guarding the entrance 
Eilos Millithor: last seen on the surface in the blizzard
Dariel Millithor:Towards Dorina
Durdyn Morcane (minor male noble):Guarding the entrance
Guldor Morcane (minor male noble):Guarding the entrance
Chasmyr Coborel (drow wizard hireling of house morcane): Towards Dorina
Belarbreena, female drow Aranea:Towards Dorina
Yasraena, female drow Aranea:Towards Dorina
Kilcif: Towards Dorina
Kripp: Searching the River

Matron Ki'Willis leads the members of her house towards Dorina's quarters.  Marckarius scouts ahead.  

The Drow come to double doors that lead to the entrance to the audience hall where the members of House T'sarran originally 'welcomed' the members of House Millithor.  

The double doors are unguarded and slightly ajar.  The great hall is silent, as if no one is present inside.  Marckarius steps sideways through the double doors, not passing through them, but in the gap between the doors.  

The door that is ajar slams shut after Marckarius enters and you hear the sound of a bar falling into place.

The Matron and Carcelon know that the Forbiddance spell prevents Marckarius from moving through the walls and/or doors.


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2004)

After Kripp finishes swimming through the river and doesn't find the female drow known as Narcelia, he comes to the conclusion that she must have been washed away with the river down into the deeper Underdark.

Kripp is all alone in the river, the drow have appearently all left.  How will he return to the noble level?

Kripp coud try to swim deeper into the Underdark and look for Narcelia.  Alternatively, Kripp could try to swim up river and see where it goes.  Kripp could try to climb the walls of the chasm.  Or Kripp could swim in circles and wait for someone to come looking for him.


----------



## Endur (Feb 8, 2004)

Kilcif hits the barred doors very hard, knocking the bar loose before it can be secured.  The doors are flung wide open and Kilcif stumbles inside.

In front of Kilcif, the phantom-like Marckarius is facing Kiernan Morcane and Leonon Morcane.  Kiernan stabs Marckarius several times with his rapier.  

Leonon smiles at Kilcif.  His red eyes grow larger and dominate Kilcif's vision.  All Kilcif can see is Leonon's laughing face.  Kilcif doesn't even see Marckarius, even when he swings his morning star at Marckarius's back.

A lightning bolt appears out of nowhere and blasts the drow standing in the corridor outside the audience hall.  Some of the drow are lucky enough to defeat the lightning through their innate resistances, some aren't so lucky.  Chasmyr Coborel was slain by the lightning.  Yasreana the Aranea was heavily burned (took 34 points of damage).  Tierak and Belarbreena the Aranae dodged most of the blast and took 17 points of damage.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

One of the Bebiliths moves into the audience chamber and bites Leonon Morcane.  

The other Bebilith moves ahead in the corridor and bites an invisible enemy, possibly the source of the lightning bolt.

Tierak realizes that her older brother Kiernan and her cousin Leonon are still under the control of Dorina and intend to prevent her and the others from attacking Dorina before she is ready.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After Kripp finishes swimming through the river and doesn't find the female drow known as Narcelia, he comes to the conclusion that she must have been washed away with the river down into the deeper Underdark.
> 
> Kripp is all alone in the river, the drow have appearently all left.  How will he return to the noble level?
> 
> Kripp coud try to swim deeper into the Underdark and look for Narcelia.  Alternatively, Kripp could try to swim up river and see where it goes.  Kripp could try to climb the walls of the chasm.  Or Kripp could swim in circles and wait for someone to come looking for him.





OoCammit, forgot to have someone there to haul me back up...Armor is in the Haversack, btw. I assume that it will take quite a lot of time to strap everything back on alone, providing I ever an opportunity to find any dry land.

IC
Kripp swims back to where he had entered the Chasm/River.Seeing no rope or other way back up (and cursing the short-sighted Drow), Kripp swims further upriver.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

After Kripp swims upstream, he eventually gets to the point where the river enters the chasm.  

A swiftly flowing torrent of water descends from a vertical chute.  The incline is far too severe for Kripp to swim up it, and the width of the chute looks dangerously thin, perhaps too thin for a creature of Kripp's size to fit even if he could swim straight up the chute.

The scents in the water make Kripp think that if he could get up the chute, he would probably find himself back on the commoner level.  The water that is coming down the chute reminds him of the lake on the commoner level.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> After Kripp swims upstream, he eventually gets to the point where the river enters the chasm.
> 
> A swiftly flowing torrent of water descends from a vertical chute.  The incline is far too severe for Kripp to swim up it, and the width of the chute looks dangerously thin, perhaps too thin for a creature of Kripp's size to fit even if he could swim straight up the chute.
> 
> The scents in the water make Kripp think that if he could get up the chute, he would probably find himself back on the commoner level.  The water that is coming down the chute reminds him of the lake on the commoner level.





OoC:What time is it?/How long until I can switch out my spells?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

The Matron orders her forces forwards. Then she casts _Magic Circle Against Good_ and moves up to stand next to Kilcif, without blocking the door for the others. She orders him to stay within 10 feet of her at all times.

ooc: Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but the site had been down every time I've tried to log on.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2004)

Carcelon moves up next to the matron and stabs at whichever vampire is nearest while swaying back and forth to stay out of his reach.

OOC:  Expertise for 5.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

Your guess is it is somewhere around noon on the world above.  

Also, you are not sure, but you think that if you swim downriver, the underground river will eventually flow into the Lake of Shadows.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

If not noticed yet, Dariel tries to hide behind his comrades until the group has gotten close to melee range, at which he'll attempt an attack at whatever enemy is closest by.

If noticed, Dariel will try to make a flank attack without taking AoO's or being flanked himself. If that's not possible, he'll use his bow instead.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

Dariel has several choices, all of whom are in melee range.  He can move to engage one of the vampires in the audience chamber, he can attempt to engage the invisible spellcaster in the hallway, or he can backstab the treacherous bugbear.  

ooc: Given the number of undead around here, the bugbear is likely to be the only target sucsceptible to sneak attacks.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 9, 2004)

Tierak will attempt to move into a flanking position on Leonon, bludgeoning him back into death.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

House Millithor/House Morcane Order of Battle
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor (also claiming to be Matron Morcane): Casts Magic Circle versus Good and moves into the audience hall.
Carcelen Millithor: Attacks Kiernan Morcane.
Tierak Morcane: Attacks Leonon Morcane
Bebilith: Attacks Leonon Morcane
Bebilith: Attacks invisible spellcaster
Marckarius Millithor: Attacks Kiernan Morcane
Dariel Millithor: Puts sleep venom on his blade.
Belarbreena, female drow Aranea: Fighting the invisible spellcaster. 
Yasraena, female drow Aranea: Blasted by lightning
Kilcif: Recovers himself once the Matron moves forward.

Most of the drow rush into the audience chamber and engage the vampires in hand to hand.  

Another lightning bolt flashes in the corridor outside the audience hall and Yasraena the drow Aranea is slain.

Kiernan smiles at the Matron and runs out of of the audience hall.  Leonon is close behind him as the two vampires run out of the exit from the audience hall in the direction of Dorina's quarters.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

*edited post*

The Matron's eyes narrow in fury at the frailty and incompetence of her new servants. Then she looks at the Bebiliths to see if their behavior indicates that the invisible spellcaster remains in the room or if he's also fleeing. If she doesn't know or believes that he has also fled she will pursue the vampires, intent on catching them before that can prepare another ambush. She makes sure that Kilcif stays at her side.

If the Invisible spellcaster is still around she will attack him.


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

ooc: Which lesser spellcaster is the Matron tossing a wand to?  The only other spellcasters around are Carcelon and Tierak, both of whom are high priestesses and their skill rivals the Matron's skill.

The invisible spellcaster isn't in the room, he/she was in the hallway outside the room.  All the Matron knows about the fight in the hallways, is that one of the Bebiliths and both Araneas were fighting a spellcaster in the hallway.

In the Audience Chamber
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor:
Carcelen Millithor:
Tierak Morcane:
Bebilith #1: 
Marckarius Millithor:
Kilcif:

In the hallway outside the Audience Chamber
Bebilith#2: 
Dariel Millithor:
Belarbreena, female drow Aranea:


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 10, 2004)

Knowing better than to rush blindly after vampires, Tierak moves to assist the other bebilith against the invisible mage.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

ooc: post corrected.


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

As the Matron, Tierak, Kilcif and others retreat out of the audience hall to join the fight in the hallway against the invisible spellcaster.

Dariel has moved up to flank the spellcaster against the surviving Aranea and the Bebilith.  The combat is taking place in the guardroom to the east of the entrance to the audience hall.

The Bebilith pins the spellcaster in its claws and begins to tear at the trapped spellcaster.

Then the Bebilith suddenly can snaps its claws furiously, completely closed and open, as if the trapped prey somehow escaped.

The Bebilith heads off down the south east hallway, as if in pursuit of some opponent you can not see or hear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif keeps close to the matron looking to prove himself once again.  His anger and frustration of his recent failures has his blood flowing as he looks for something to crush and transfer his frustration upon.









*OOC:*


Kilcif will try to keep his rage in check till they meet up with Dorina but if the battle proceeds bad he will rage.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 11, 2004)

Ki'Willis turns to Tierak, her usual serene demeanor disguising the festering cesspool of hatred that's eating away at her sanity.
"Send both Bebiliths after the vampire, to will keep it from reforming before it reaches reinforcements and render it temporarily irrelevant. Have them retreat if they encounter heavy opposition and return here in five minutes. They shall guard our backs as we march against Dorina."

She turns to the surviving Aranea.
"Fetch Durdyn, Guldur and Quertus."

In the mean time we will heal our wounded."

She lends two of her wands to Tierak and Carcelon and uses a third herself. If Marcarius needs healing she will substitute a second-level spell for a cause moderate wounds.


--
ooc: input?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2004)

"Matron, sending the bebiliths against Kiernan and Leonon without additional support may not be wise.  If they fight intelligently it's not unforseeable that they'll be able to destroy the bebiliths before we arrive.  It becomes even more likely if there are additional guardians in Dorina's chamber.  Dorina has almost certainly reached her coffin by now, and if she hasn't there is little the bebiliths can do to delay her.

Carcelon takes the wand from the Matron and moves over to begin healing Yasraena (if she hasn't hit -10 yet) or Belarbreena (if Yasraena is dead).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

Swimming down to the bottom of the River, Kripp waits for the _Changing of the Gifts_, spearing passing fish on his talons and popping them into his mouth.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 11, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Matron, sending the bebiliths against Kiernan and Leonon without additional support may not be wise.





ooc: She didn't send them against Kiernan and Leonon, but the (presumed) vampire who was grappled by the Bebilith and went gaseous to escape.


----------



## Endur (Feb 11, 2004)

ooc: Sending the Bebiliths after the fleeing spellcaster vampire means sending Tierak after the fleeing spellcaster.  The two Bebiliths try their best to stay very close to Tierak, especially in an area like the noble level where the Forbiddance restricts their abilities.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: She didn't send them against Kiernan and Leonon, but the (presumed) vampire who was grappled by the Bebilith and went gaseous to escape.


----------



## Thels (Feb 11, 2004)

_Curse the gods, where is this leading to. Can't he just stay and die like a honest person?_

Dariel will follow a short distance behind the Bebilith, keeping his guard up.


----------



## Endur (Feb 11, 2004)

Dariel, Tierak, and the two Bebiliths pursue the fleeing gaseous form vampire in through empty guardpost after empty guardpost on the noble level.

Belarbreena, the surviving Aranea, transforms into her spider form and curls into a ball, obviously burned and heavily injured by the lightning bolts.  Yasraena had also transformed back into her spider form, but she was slain by horrible burns, wounds that were obviously beyond healing.  Likewise, the wizard Chazmyr Coborel, was also slain by lightning.

Marckarius volunteers to go back to summon Quertus, Durdyn, and Guldur.  

The Matron heals Marckarius with a cause moderate wounds before he leaves to summon the others.  Carcelon heals Belarbreena with her wand.


In the Chasm, Kripp thinks there might be movement above, but it is too far away in the darkness (over 100') for him to be able to see what is happening or exactly where it is happening.


At the guardpost, the bored Quertus is pondering his spellbook when his invisible familar suddenly whispers to him in a shrill excited voice, 

"Master!  A demon is coming this way!  From the Chasm!  Its not a Bebilith!"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 11, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: She didn't send them against Kiernan and Leonon, but the (presumed) vampire who was grappled by the Bebilith and went gaseous to escape.




OOC:  Ah, ok.  I (apparently incorrectly) assumed that the invisible spellcaster wasn't necessarily a vampire and had _Dimension Door_'ed his way out of the grapple.


----------



## Endur (Feb 11, 2004)

Quertus has two rounds to prepare and then he sees the Demon climbing down the great web in the Chasm of Szith Morcane and heading right towards the entrance to the noble level, as if the Demon knows exactly where the entrance is.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 12, 2004)

Zieggrek climbs down the great web and heads toward the entrance, trying to watch for anyone who might be posted for an ambush. He attempts to find a way down and into the House that will allow him to remain relatively hidden from view of a possible enemy until he can get to a good battleground.


OOC: Trying for spot, listen, and hide checks.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> In the Chasm, Kripp thinks there might be movement above, but it is too far away in the darkness (over 100') for him to be able to see what is happening or exactly where it is happening.




Kripp will wait to see if whatever it is gets closer before acting <within 60', of course>.


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2004)

Quertus immediately puts his book in his bag, and digs up diamond dust. He tosses the dust over himself and casts _Stoneskin_. He then turns to the two guards and says "There's something coming. Get ready.", while he backs off from the entrance itself and lets the guards take the front line. 

He then waits for the demon to show itself, and prepares to cast _Magic Missile_ at it, if it shows hostile intentions (ready action?).

OOC: OMG, my school ended today. I'm free.


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2004)

After Quertus casts stoneskin in preparation for the oncoming demon, he looks out into the chasm and waits for the demon to appear.  But he and the guards see nothing moving in the chasm.

Then the invisible Icho materializes in rat form on his right shoulder.  The rat points and whispers into Quertus' ear.  

"Something wicked this way comes."


Looking where the rat points, Quertus sees a Draegloth climbing down the chasm.  The guards do not see the stealthy Draegloth until it passes through the forbiddance and enters the guard room.

Durdyn Morcane drops his weapon, startled and intimidated by the sudden appearance of the fearsome fiend.

Guldor Morcane is startled as well, but then relaxes.  He speaks in the drow language.

"Zieggrek, we thought you were slain by the T'sarran scum."


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2004)

Meanwhile, Kripp swims in circles in the river but does not see any more movement above him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 13, 2004)

Zieggrek growls slightly as he looks at Guldor. "It will take more than T'sarran scum to slay Zieggrek." He glares at Quertus. "Who is this weakling who hides behind Morcane guards? Has he not the courage to face Zieggrek? Bah. Where are the T'sarran worms, Guldor?" Zieggrek flexes his clawed hands and looks down towards the main portion of the House, taking care to keep an eye on both the stranger and the two guards. One can never be too careful...

OOC: I am assuming I do not know Quertus...


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

Guldor Morcane responds humbly to Zieggrek while Durdyn stops trembling and retrieves his weapon. 

"Mighty Zieggrek, The one lurking in the back is known as Quertus.  He knows some arcane secrets, but is otherwise of little consequence.  

"We have great news.  Matron Mother Alisannara Morcane was not destroyed.  Although she lost her body in battle with the thrice-cursed Irae T'sarran, the Matron's spirit lives on.  She has possessed the body of Matron Ki'Willis Millithor and brought the members of House Millithor onto our side in the battle to destroy the T'sarrans.

"Matron Alisannara and the others are attacking Dorina T'sarran right now.  Dorina is undoubtedly lurking in Matron Alisannara's old room."


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

As Dariel and Tierak pursue the lead Bebilith, it continues to race ahead down the corridor, its claws and fangs snapping at an opponent you can not see.

Then the Bebilith stops suddenly.  And the other Bebilith, behind Tierak and Dariel, starts to snap its claws and fangs, as the Bebiliths turn around and start chasing the invisible intangible enemy back the way you came, towards the Matron.  The invisible intangible caster stops right in front of Matron Ki'Willis.  Both Bebiliths, Dariel, and Tierak right behind it.


Meanwhile, the phantom Marckarius enters the guard post where Zieggrek is talking to Durdyn, Guldor, and Quertus.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

The Spectral Drow elf that was once Marckarius passes through the guardpost ignoring Quertus and Zieggrek.  

The Spectre passes out of the noble level and floats down towards Kripp.

Kripp, looking up, sees a grey spirit coming towards him (within 60'), moaning in drow, 
"Narcelllllllliiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As Dariel and Tierak pursue the lead Bebilith, it continues to race ahead down the corridor, its claws and fangs snapping at an opponent you can not see.
> 
> Then the Bebilith stops suddenly.  And the other Bebilith, behind Tierak and Dariel, starts to snap its claws and fangs, as the Bebiliths turn around and start chasing the invisible intangible enemy back the way you came, towards the Matron.  The invisible intangible caster stops right in front of Matron Ki'Willis.  Both Bebiliths, Dariel, and Tierak right behind it.
> 
> ...




Tierak moves to flank the foe, not coming between it and Matron Millithor, and attacking with her morningstar.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

As Tierak and the others engage the disembodied foe in the presence of the Matron, it becomes clear that the foe is making no attempt to solidify.  It is simply existing in the presence of the Matron.  

Nor do attacks seem to be having any effect on the disembodied opponent.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 13, 2004)

Zieggrek nods at Guldor's words. "It is good that Matron Alisannara has survived, even if it need be in another body. Zieggrek will join the battle to destroy the T'sarrans for the Glory of Matron Alisannara and House Morcane." With that declaration, he turns toward the entrance to the House proper to see a grey spirit rush past, ignoring the four in the guardpost. Before he can react, it is gone over the side. With a disbainful glance at the one known as Quertus, he lopes for the entrance, growling slightly in eager anticipation of battle.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Spectral Drow elf that was once Marckarius passes through the guardpost ignoring Quertus and Zieggrek.
> 
> The Spectre passes out of the noble level and floats down towards Kripp.
> 
> ...




*Clucking* a laugh at the pitiful _Spectre_, Kripp <defensively> casts _Death Ward_ as soon as he sees it,and prepares to send this silly Drow to the grave for good.

OoC:If still at range when I get a chance to act, Kripp will expend three charges from his _Ring of the Ram_, since Force effects still hit incorporeal targets, otherwise:Cast _[Cure Serious Wounds first 3D8+9 DC 20._


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

The Matron, Carcelon, Dariel, Tierak, and the others see a Draegoth approaching them as they try to figure out what to do about the vampire in gaseous form.

Matron Ki'Willis, using the memories of Alisannara Morcane, recognizes the Draegloth as Zieggrek.  The son of Alisannara's adopted daughter Dessa Sik-Morcane and a Glabrezu fiend known as Z'ker'zzt.  Dessa was highly favored by Lolth and had conceived the Draegloth after a ceremony in the Temple of Lolth in Maerimydra.  Tierak also remembers Zieggrek.  Zieggrek was famous for his battle lust and his desire to protect his female superiors.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

"Zieggrek!  You live.  Good.  Have you any way of disposing with this craven vampire?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

As the Spectre descends upon Kripp, all of the fish in the river abandon Kripp and flee downstream as fast as they can.

Kripp calls upon the power within his _Ring of the Ram_ to blast the Spectre.  The arcane force batters the flying Spirit and sends it careening upwards.

Then it descends again, screaming  "Narcelllllllllliiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa"  so loud that Quertus, Durdyn, and Guldor can hear.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 13, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Zieggrek! You live. Good. Have you any way of disposing with this craven vampire?"



In response to Tierak, Zieggrek roars and charges into the fray, attempting to discern the vampire's location to attack.

OOC: I am not sure I can do anything to him; I think my DR cancels out the DR he has for being in gaseous form (allowing me to hit); either way, Zieggrek will attempt to rip him into small pieces regardless. Also, I realized I still had too many feats, so I had to remove two I had listed.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As the Spectre descends upon Kripp, all of the fish in the river abandon Kripp and flee downstream as fast as they can.
> 
> Kripp calls upon the power within his _Ring of the Ram_ to blast the Spectre.  The arcane force batters the flying Spirit and sends it careening upwards.
> 
> Then it descends again, screaming  "Narcelllllllllliiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa"  so loud that Quertus, Durdyn, and Guldor can hear.




OoC:Repeat and Stir...'KA-Boom!' goes the Ram, 3 Charges again, please...


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

Zieggrek's massive claws attempt to shred the air around the Matron.  Zieggrek thinks the air may be heavier in some places than others, but he can't really tell and there doesn't seem to be anything to shred.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

After six blasts from Kripp's ring (18 charges), the Spectre is vaporized and ceases to moan.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 13, 2004)

"Cowardly vampire must show himself!" Zieggrek rumbles in disgust as his claws only catch air. "Zieggrek is sorry, Tierak, but vampire is too craven to fight!" 

Zieggrek watches the strange Matron out of the corner of his eye and wonders if this is the one whom Guldor had said that Marton Alisannara had possessed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

"Ki'Willis, this vampire is no threat at this time.  We must make haste to dispatch those who even now recover their wounds."  Tierak adds action to speech, moving back down the corridor flanked by the Bebiliths.  "Come, Zieggrek.  There are more substantial foes to test your mettle against."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 13, 2004)

Zieggrek rumbles happily at the thought of other foes and quickly follows on Tierak's heels.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

Durdyn Morcane, who was looking over the edge of the chasm and watching the fireworks between the Spectre and the Kuo-toa, turns to Quertus Millithor and Guldor Morcane.


"The Spectre was destroyed.  The Matron will want to be informed.  We should go report."


Durdyn and Guldor and Quertus(?) head off in the direction the Draegloth went earlier to tell the Matron about what happened to the Spectre.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

The Matron converses with Zieggrek; then Quertus, Durdyn, and Guldor report to the Matron.  

The assembled party of drow cautiously advance towards the ambush they are expecting.  The noble level seems somehow different from yesterday.  

An unnatural chill is in the air.  Not the intense cold of winter, but something evil.

There are unnerving sounds in the distance: moans, whispers, and the occasional disembodied scream.  

There is no ambush.  

The great double doors of Dorina’s quarters open wide, allowing entry to the drow of House Millithor and House Morcane and their allies and servants.

The ceiling of this octagonal room rises 30 feet off the ground, and a pillar in the center stands fully half that height.  On the pillar rests a throne made of bones, with a gaunt drow woman draped casually across it.  The walls of the room are covered with majestic dark tapestries and several long tables of gleaming black wood stand along the walls.

Dorina T’sarran sits upon her throne.  She is a gaunt drow vampire with deep black skin and yellowish-white hair.  She wears black elven chainmail.  Her face is beautiful but angular, with something of a feral look about it.  

Another drow woman, whom the Matron, Tierak, and Zieggrek recognize as Dessa Sik-Morcane, is chained to a rack.  Dessa is a strongly-built drow woman with wild white hair and deep black skin.  Her stretched body is naked, except for marks of severe torture and chains stretching her four limbs on the rack.  Next to her is a table with gleaming instruments of torture, scalpels, pokers, flensers, and many other wicked devices intended for torture.  A metal tube extends out of Dessa’s mouth to a table, where the tube is dripping a strange yellow liquid into a beaker.  Quertus thinks the tube might be a supernatural device intended to extract pain in a liquid form known as _Liquid Pain_.

Kiernan Morcane, Leonon Morcane, and two of the skinless female drow undead known as Quth-Maren flank the throne, kneeling in Dorina’s presence, but also kneeling in the direction of the members of House Millithor and House Morcane..

Dorina’s commanding voice fills the chamber as she speaks to Matron Ki'Willis in the drow language.  

“Matron Ki’Willis, the time of your conversion to the worship of Kiaransalee is finally upon you.  

“Your transformation to become one of the ever-living in death was a necessary step in your conversion to the worship of the Lady of the Dead.  Death comes to all.  

“Revenants are favored in the eyes of the Revenancer.  Most revenants fall to dust within months.  Their hatred burns so hot that it literally burns their body apart.  Not so those who worship the Revanancer.  Revenants that worship the Revenancer have their hatred harnessed and they toil forever in her service.

“Once you perform the ceremony and become a high priestess of the Vengeful Banshee, the Goddess will grant you true power.  

“I will give this place to you and serve you loyally upon your ascension.  

“With my aid, your destruction of Irae T’sarran will be assured.  Irae’s death is the will of the White Banshee, why else transform you into a Revenant?

“The Goddess offers divine power, immortality, and revenge.  To accept her generous offer, all you have to do is perform the ceremony to become a High Priestess of Kiaransalee.  Transform this pathetic spider-kisser into one of the Quth-Maren!  

“You desire this.  The Goddess desires this.  Embrace your destiny!”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 13, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif glances around the room trying to take in all of the dangers as he wonders how it will go when it is all said in done.  He tries to choreograph his moves to allow him to stay close to the Matron but also allow him to use her undead form as a shield.  

He wonders more than once rather or not the matron will take the deal and there will be no fight but he takes little comfort in that as he knows the matron will use him simply as a tool and that an undead one is easier to control.


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2004)

Quertus bites his teeth together as he is insulted by Zieggrek and Guldor, but decides that he can deal with them later and that they need all allies they can get at the moment. Not that their insults would be of any matter. Since when has one seen a wizard in front line?

Quertus heads to matron to report, and casts _See Invisibility_ and _Protection From Arrows_ on the way to Dorina's quarters.

When they arrive, Quertus prepares to _Fireball_ as many enemies as he can when (probably not if) they decide to attack. Preferably without killing Dessa.


----------



## Thels (Feb 13, 2004)

_Lolth blast that cursed Dwarven Paladin for destroying my only ghosttouching weapon!_

Taking an overview of the room and (if the distance allows it) the locks used to keep Dessa captive. Toying with the idea of popping up a Wolf or Dire Rat in the room, Dariel goes through the list of favorite moves of his comrades. Though tactics of several recently aquired allies are unknown, Dariel takes a guess as to what area Xael's fancier spells would cover. _The bugbear might not know... Quertus better not hold back on his account._

Keeping himself fleet of foot, Dariel estimates the distance to the cage, just in case there's a quick escaping to be done.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 14, 2004)

Carcelon looks intently around the room, her gaze lingering at the throne for a few moments curious as to how Dorina not only recovered so quickly but also put together this show for the Matron's benefit.

"_Somethings, not right here...  What is it that I'm not seeing?_" Carcelon ponders.


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2004)

While traveling towards Dorina's quarters, Quertus casts _See Invisibility_ and he can now see the vampire in gaseous form hovering around Matron Ki'Willis.  

The vampire is a gaunt human, but very handsome.  He has thick black hair and almost beige skin and he sports a neatly trimmed mustache and beard.  He wears a fine silk robe, fastened down the front with gem-studded buttons and embroidered with golden thread.

Quertus realizes that he has seen this vampire before.  It is Chahir, one of the mercenaries the Matron considered hiring back in Mantol-Derith.  

Chahir seems heavily wounded and doesn't seem to be concentrating or even aware.  He just seems to be following the Matron automatically for some strange reason.


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2004)

Carcelon is certain something is not right in Dorina's quarters, but she can't identify the source of her concerns.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

As Matron Ki'Willis Millithor contemplates Dorina's offer, the memories of Matron Alisannara Morcane surface in her mind.  She remembers Dessa Sik-Morcane.
_
Dessa originally belonged to Qu'ellar Sik.  Sik was a minor house whose Matron dreamed of greatness, particularly after it became known that one of the daughters of the house was destined for greatness.   The Matron overreached herself and her house was destroyed as punishment for her impudence.  All except the child prodigy, Dessa, who was adopted by Qu'ellar Morcane.

As Dessa grew older, she became the highest in Lolth's favor of all the high priestesses of House Morcane.  Each year, only one high priestess in the city would get the honor to mate with a Glabrezu.  When Dessa graduated from the school for priestesses of the Spider Queen, Dessa was chosen to receive that honor.  For Dessa to later bear a fiendish child such as Zieggrek was an even greater honor.  Many priestesses that bore Draegloths did not survive childbirth.  Those who did survive childbirth were changed by the experience and rose even higher in Lolth's favor.

Indeed, of all the priestesses of House Morcane, Dessa and Tierak were the highest in Lolth's favor.  It was no surprise that the two of them had lived the longest.  

Matron Alisannara had believed that Dessa would supplant her natural born children to eventually take control of House Morcane, but now that might no longer be Dessa's destiny.
_


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 15, 2004)

Zieggrek barely registers that the House T'sarran scum is speaking. His eyes are focused on the rack where his mother is stretched. A rumbling growl was slowly growing in his chest as he crouched and leaned forward, preparing to spring. The growl was growing into one, barely discernable word: "Mother!"


OOC: Zieggrek is preparing to spring forward to attack, but I tried to leave it open for Matron Ki'Willis to speak....


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 15, 2004)

Backdated:



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Then the Bebilith stops suddenly.  And the other Bebilith, behind Tierak and Dariel, starts to snap its claws and fangs, as the Bebiliths turn around and start chasing the invisible intangible enemy back the way you came, towards the Matron.  The invisible intangible caster stops right in front of Matron Ki'Willis.  Both Bebiliths, Dariel, and Tierak right behind it.




Once it has been determined that the gaseous vampire is completely invulnerable to anything they can throw at it, the Matron will briefly adress it and state the obvious fact that it will not survive for much longer if it remains a servant of the Tsannans.
Confident that her people will have the good sense to beware its precense she will greet the approaching Draegoloth.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Ki'Willis, using the memories of Alisannara Morcane, recognizes the Draegloth as Zieggrek.  The son of Alisannara's adopted daughter Dessa Sik-Morcane and a Glabrezu fiend known as Z'ker'zzt.  Dessa was highly favored by Lolth and had conceived the Draegloth after a ceremony in the Temple of Lolth in Maerimydra.  Tierak also remembers Zieggrek.  Zieggrek was famous for his battle lust and his desire to protect his female superiors.




The acid-scarred flesh of her face twists slightly as she smiles at the fiend, and speaks to him with the voice of Matron Morcane."Grandson, I am pleased that the rumours of your demise was as exagerrated as those about my own permanent death. I would speak with you at greater length later, for now other matters must take precedence."


The report about the second destruction of Marcarius is met with an emotionless nod. On the inside she seethes in impotent fury at the knowledge that everything she could do about the situation would only weaken her further, including doing nothing at all.

----

Current:



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Dorina T’sarran sits upon her throne.  She is a gaunt drow vampire with deep black skin and yellowish-white hair.  She wears black elven chainmail.  Her face is beautiful but angular, with something of a feral look about it.
> 
> Kiernan Morcane, Leonon Morcane, and two of the skinless female drow undead known as Quth-Maren flank the throne, kneeling in Dorina’s presence, but also kneeling in the direction of the members of House Millithor and House Morcane..
> 
> ...




The Matron leads the group into the room, where they fan out in preparation for battle even as she considers her reply. After a second or two, spent marvelling at the desperate audacity of her opponents, she shakes her head and smiles a sad little smile that carries a subtle flavour of pity.

"I have some knowledge of your kind, Vampire. And that knowledge makes me question the veracity of your statement of identity. You appear to be Dorina Tsarran but I have every reason to believe her to still be in her coffin, regenerating herself after her temporary destruction in battle. I must consider the possibility that you are not who you clam to be, or indeed that you are nothing more than a magical illusion intended to stall, or entrap, me.
Until those particular suspicions have been allayed I can make no further reply to your offer. I suggest that you do not attempt to prevent us from searching your coffins."


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

After the Matron finishes speaking, Zieggrek yells "Mother" and leaps forward to attack.  

The kneeling drow vampire Kiernan Morcane speaks a word, "Ripper!"

A mutated black tiger leaps out of the stone column upon which Dorina's throne rests, as if the stone column is not solid.  Zieggrek attempts to alter his leap to intercept the Black Tiger in the air, but Zieggrek's claw passes right through the Black Tiger without resistance.

The Tiger lands on Matron Ki'Willis, its body all too solid as it slams her into the ground, and its jaw takes a hold of her shoulder (inflicting 6 points of damage, essentially Ki'Willis is now grappled).  

Quertus casts a fireball spell at the kneeling Vampires and Quth-Maren.  

Kilcif attempts to wrestle the Black Tiger off the Matron.  

Carcelon becomes certain that the stone column and Dorina are an illusion of some sort.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 15, 2004)

The Matron will draw her dagger and stab at the cat with all the ferocity her undeath-magnified strength is capable of.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 15, 2004)

Backdated:



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The acid-scarred flesh of her face twists slightly as she smiles at the fiend, and speaks to him with the voice of Matron Morcane."Grandson, I am pleased that the rumours of your demise was as exagerrated as those about my own permanent death. I would speak with you at greater length later, for now other matters must take precedence."



Zieggrek bows his head reverently at the Matron. "Yes, Matron Mother. Zieggrek is at your call."

Current:

Zieggrek roars in frustration as his claws pass through the tiger without effect. He pauses for a split second to survey the room; seeing that the bugbear is assisting the Matron with the tiger, but Dessa is unprotected, Zieggrek leaps to attack the foe nearest to her, screaming in rage.

OOC: _Rage_ on Zieggrek's action, followed by attack on nearest enemy to where Dessa is captured. If things look to be going worse for the Matron, Zieggrek will help her instead.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

Zieggrek engages the skinless drow female closest to his mother.  As he attacks the revolting undead creature, he realizes that he recognizes her scent.  She is or was, Dreshalla Morcane, one of Dessa's rivals to replace Matron Alisannara as Matron of House Morcane.  Zieggrek remembered Dreshalla taunting him and calling him a 'stupid half-breed' when he was young.  After he grew big, nobody ever taunted him again.

Zieggrek howls in rage as his claws rend Dreshalla's skin, but Dreshalla's very blood burns Zieggrek's claws.  

Meanwhile, some of the furniture in the room has caught fire as a result of the fireball.  

The Black Tiger has long tentacles coming off his back, that are flailing this way and that, adding to the confusion.

Kilcif is paralyzed with fear, as is Guldor Morcane and Quertus (after casting his first fireball).

Durdyn Morcane takes the opportunity to stab Kilcif in the back for four points of damage.  Kilcif does not succumb to the drow sleep poison on Durdyn's blade.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Zieggrek engages the skinless drow female closest to his mother.  As he attacks the revolting undead creature, he realizes that he recognizes her scent.  She is or was, Dreshalla Morcane, one of Dessa's rivals to replace Matron Alisannara as Matron of House Morcane.  Zieggrek remembered Dreshalla taunting him and calling him a 'stupid half-breed' when he was young.  After he grew big, nobody ever taunted him again.
> 
> Zieggrek howls in rage as his claws rend Dreshalla's skin, but Dreshalla's very blood burns Zieggrek's claws.
> 
> ...




Tierak moves to flank what remains of Dreshalla, striking with her morningstar.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

Quertus casts Fireball for 33 points of damage.  Dorina was not affected; the others were.
Ripper took 23 points.  Both Quth-Maren took 18 points.  Kiernan took 33 and Leonon took 16 points.  


Dorina T’sarran: sits on her throne
Ripper: Grapples Matron Ki’Willis
Dreshalla Morcane (Quth-Maren): fear gaze
Unnamed Quth-Maren: fear gaze
Kiernan Morcane: attempted to dominate Tierak Morcane, but failed.
Leonon Morcane: Dominates Durdyn Morcane, 

House Millithor/House Morcane Order of Battle
Matron Ki'Willis Millithor: grapples Ripper
Carcelen Millithor: Attacks Ripper (doing 8 points of damage)
Tierak Morcane: Attacks Dreshalla Morcane (doing 6 points of damage)
Zieggrek Morcane: Destroys what remains of Dreshalla Morcane (doing 29 points of damage with one claw).  Zieggrek took 8 points of damage from acid.
Bebilith: Attacks Ripper (doing 51 points of damage, Ripper survives the poison)
Bebilith: Entangles a Quth-Maren and Leonon Morcane in webbing
Dariel Millithor: Attacks Ripper, hitting with the blade covered by sleep venom, Ripper does not succumb to the poison.    (doing 20 points of damage)
Belarbreena, female drow Aranea: paralyzed by fear 
Kilcif: paralyzed by fear
Guldor Morcane: paralyzed by fear
Durdyn Morcane: attacks Kilcif, then is freed as he moves within 10’ of the matron
Quertus Millithor: paralyzed by fear


Dorina T’sarran: sits on her throne
Ripper: Grapples Matron Ki’Willis for 25 points of damage 
Unnamed Quth-Maren: Entangled in webbing, uses acid to burn her way free.
Kiernan Morcane: Turns to gaseous form and floats to rear of the room.
Leonon Morcane: Escapes from webbing by turning to gaseous form, floats towards rear of the room

Ripper, the huge displacer beast, is slain by the Matron, Carclon, Dudryn Morcane, and one of the Bebiliths.

The remaining Quth-Maren fights on for a little while, but is shredded by the combined forces of House Millithor and House Morcane.

Kiernan and Leonon Morcane, both in gaseous form, float out the rear of the room through cracks in the wall.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

The Matron pushes the huge beast to the side as she rises, her beautiful clothes stained with blood. After using the Cephalometer on Kilcif to override the vampiric domination with her own and keep him from turning on them she signals to Durdyn that he should stay near her.
 She strides forwards towards the hidden door and Dorina's coffin, ignoring the illusion on the throne. 

"Let's finish this."


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

Kilcif is still paralyzed with fear as the Matron places the Cephalometer around his head.  The Matron's will overrides the vampire's domination and takes control of Kilcif's brain.

The fear effect wears off those who were frightened by the gaze of the Quth-Maren.

Dessa Sik-Morcane moans in pain, but her voice is muffled and hard to hear because of the tube that has been forced down her throat.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2004)

"Mother, what about her?" Carcelon asks, nodding towards Dessa, "If her mind is whole she could be valuable."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif fallows the Matron quietly shocked at her attempt to dominate his mind, but he quickly realizes that her closeness to him prevented it just like it prevented the horrible fear that keeps striking him down.









*OOC:*


Kilcif will stay close to the Matron even it if means forgoing attacks or disobeying her if it means leaving the area.  Besides that he will strike any enemy that comes with in range and will help the Matron to stake Dorina.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 16, 2004)

Zieggrek finishes shredding Dreshalla's corpse, than stands panting over the body, occasionally shaking his burning, stinging claws as the red haze of anger clears from his thoughts. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Dessa Sik-Morcane moans in pain, but her voice is muffled and hard to hear because of the tube that has been forced down her throat.



Zieggrek rumbles in concern and turns back to his mother. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Mother, what about her?" Carcelon asks, nodding towards Dessa, "If her mind is whole she could be valuable."



Uncertainly hovering over Dessa's body, Zieggrek looks toward the Matron Mother. "Dessa is a favored of Loth; she could be an asset to you, Matron." After a second of thought: "As Zieggrek is."

OOC: Draegloths have acid resistance (I don't know if that damage was before or after the resistance)


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

The matron looks over her shoulder briefly and nods sharply. 
"Free her, certainly, I never intended otherwise. But do it quickly, the battle is not yet ended and our surviving enemies are healing themselves even as we speak."


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

"Right away, Matron mother.", Dariel whispers. Seeing as there's some lock-opening to do, Dariel grabs his tools and kneels down next to the cage. After making sure there aren't any traps on the cage, he'll try to open it and free Dessa of any tools attached to her.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 16, 2004)

Zieggrek winces slightly at the Matron's tone, then straightens as Dariel moves toward the rack to free Dessa. He moves out of the way so that Dariel can get at the locks and prepares to lift Dessa from the rack or help Dariel as needed. 

He looks around for something for Dessa to cover herself with.

While waiting for Dariel to finish, Zieggrek gazes over at Dreshalla's mangled body and a feral grin spreads across his face. Remembering with pleasure the moment when he first ripped into her, his smile grows wider, showing sharp teeth. "You weren't protected today, Dreshalla. _No one_ taunts Zieggrek." he says to himself quietly.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2004)

As Dariel frees Dessa, Carcelon begins to heal her wounds, using 2 charges from the Matron's wand.

OOC:  I assume that's about all the time we want to take before moving on...


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

Dariel studies the fiendish rack and prepares to rescue Dessa Sik-Morcane.

Dariel removes the long tube from Dessa Sik-Morcane’s mouth while the concerned Draegloth, claws still dripping acidic blood from the Quth-Maren, stands behind him.  Dariel can feel the hot breath of the enraged Draegloth on the back of his neck.

The long tube ends with the head of a serpent that hisses.  Dariel is careful to make sure the serpent can not bite anyone.

Dessa’s eyes recover their sanity and she locks gazes with Dariel.  Her dry voice whispers harshly. ”Fool.”

Her gaze shifts over Dariel’s head to Zieggrek.  A single tear falls from her right eye.  Zieggrek has never seen his mother cry before.  Before the tear reaches halfway down her cheek, the tear evaporates.

Her face begins to radiate intense heat.  Her hair bursts into flame.  Her eyes burst.  Her skin melts.  Her head becomes the flaming skull of a maiden from hell.  Her head explodes in unholy flame that fills the room.

Driel dodges underneath the fiendish rack and is protected from the flames.

The Matron curses as the Unholy Flames consume her, but they can inflict no real harm upon her already cursed body.

One of the Bebiliths hurls Tierak out of the room before the flames reach her.

Quertus Millithor, Zieggrek Morcane, and Guldor Morcane benefit from dodging or fire resistance and only take 21 points of damage.  
Both Bebiliths, Belarbreena, Durdyn Morcane, Carcelon, Kilcif, and Dessa Sik-Morcane took 41 points of damage from the unholy flames.

Dessa Sik-Morcane and Durdyn Morcane are dead.


The Matron remembers how to open the secret passage, but it is only wide enough for one person at a time to enter (so post a marching order).  Also, the Bebiliths and the Draegloth are too large to pass through the secret passage into the treasury room.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> One of the Bebiliths hurls Tierak out of the room before the flames reach her.
> 
> Quertus Millithor, Zieggrek Morcane, and Guldor Morcane benefit from dodging or fire resistance and only take 21 points of damage.
> Both Bebiliths, Belarbreena, Durdyn Morcane, Carcelon, Kilcif, and Dessa Sik-Morcane took 41 points of damage from the unholy flames.
> ...




Tierak will heal the Bebiliths, using Ki'Willis' wands if possible; she will then enter the passage near the back, but not the very last.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2004)

Seeing as Dessa no longer needs any healing, Carcelon will instead use the Matron's wand to heal herself while everyone prepares to head down the secret passage.

OOC:  Serp, that'll be 7 charges to heal Carcelon instead of 2 to heal Dessa...


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

ooc: total of 9 charges, as Dariel spent several rounds studying the setup (during which Carcelon healed Dessa) before triggering the trap.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Seeing as Dessa no longer needs any healing, Carcelon will instead use the Matron's wand to heal herself while everyone prepares to head down the secret passage.
> 
> OOC:  Serp, that'll be 7 charges to heal Carcelon instead of 2 to heal Dessa...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 16, 2004)

As Dariel frees Dessa Sik-Morcane, Zieggrek stares at his mother, happiness at her regained sanity momentarily confused by the single tear tracking its way down her face. Why was she crying? Tears were a sign of weakness, and Dessa was not weak -

Then she burst into flames.

He ducked his head against the explosion in startlement, and then pain as his hair and skin began to smolder. Batting out the lingering flames, he looks up to see that Dessa is well and truly dead, her body burned beyond recognition. 

Zieggrek howls in fury and turns to the room. Ignoring the nearby Carcelon (as well as Durdyn Morcane's body), Zieggrek strides over to the passage that the Matron Mother had opened behind Dorina's throne, gory claws clenched and trailing the odor of burned hair, ignoring the acidic stinging of Dreshalla's blood-splatters and pain of burned flesh as his moves. Seeing that he is too large to fit into the passage to reap bloody vengence for his mother's death, Zieggrek growls in infuriated frustration and punches the nearest wall. 

His fist throbbing in pain as the burned and acid-marked skin reacts to contacting the wall at full strength, Zieggrek reaches for and drinks one of the tiny bottles of magical liquid he had been given, eyeing the Matron Mother for her next orders, still growling deep in his chest.

OOC: Drinking a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

ooc: We might as well heal everyone up completely before continuing. The vampires will have Fast-Healed all their injuries by now, so waiting a few more seconds isn't going to kill us.

The explosion took Ki'Willis by surprise, and that same surprise fueled her fury at seeing two more of her Morcane kin be annihilated. Had they always been this useless and frail? Even as the thought strikes her she knows it to be foolish, the responsibility was as always her own. She makes a mental note to herself; _Never trust anything or anyone. Always assume everything is a trap. Death can find us anywhere, and overconfidence will bring it all the swifter. Simple common wisdom, that I seem to have forgotten._

The Matron will use her wands to get everyone healed, while those not preoccupied healing will keep guard against attackers. Then they will proceed.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

After the party is healed, the Matron opens the secret door to the hidden treasury.

This room is unusual for this area in that its walls are plastered white and the floor is tiled with flagstones.  A stone sepulcher covered in gorgeous, shining copper leaf stands in the middle of the chamber, and copper bands securely fasten the lid to the rest of the coffin.  The lid is carved to resemble a beautiful drow woman (Dorina).  

The room is otherwise bare (everything that was here was sent to Maerimydra with the caravan).

The vampires are not in sight.

The drow attempt to pass through the secret passage in this order:  Matron Ki'Willis, Kilcif, Guldor, Dariel, Belarbreena, Carcelon, Tierak, Quertus, then Zieggrek (who will try to squeeze through, but is unlikely to fit).

As Matron Ki'Willis steps into the room, she is attacked by Kiernan and Leonon who are lurking on either side of the entrance for forty-eight points of damage.   Kilcif also steps into the room and is also attacked by the two vampires for thirty-seven points of damage and drained for four levels.  Guldor is the final person to enter and be attacked by the vampires for forty-eight points of damage.  Dariel, Belarbreena, Carcleon, Tierak, and Quertus entered the room without taking damage.  Zieggrek raged and pounded on the opening, trying to squeeze through.

The Matron, Kilcif, Guldor, and Belarbreena,  all missed on their attacks against the Vampires.  Carcelon, Dariel, and Tierak struck vampires, but their weapons didn't cut the skin.  

The two vampires attack on Guldor Morcane, stabbing him with their rapiers and burying their fangs in his neck.  Guldor takes 59 points of damage and is drained for four levels.  Guldor Morcane's life blood spurts out of his neck as he dies.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 17, 2004)

Realizing her rapier is ineffective against the vampires, Carcelon moves out of the way (staying behind Kilcif and/or Dariel) and attempts to glue Leonon to the floor with a _Viscid Glob_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif tries to keep the Matron’s side as he continues to fighter against the vampires and the pain and the damage they have inflicted upon him. 









*OOC:*


Preferably he would like to attack the vampires that are attacking him but if that’s not possible cause the Matron is on the move he will fallow her. (even if he loses his attacks for this round.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Maneuvering so that only one of the vampires can strike her, Tierak attempts to bludgeon him, cursing the fate that has left her reduced to _melee._


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2004)

'Bloop!'


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

The Matron will turn those annoying but deadly pests.

ooc: As an Undead she's immune to sneak attacks and criticals


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

Seeing as he can't penetrate the Vampire's skin, Dariel focuses on holding ground and defending himself (Full defence: +6 AC)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 17, 2004)

Zieggrek continues to pound at the other end of the passage, cursing fate that won't let him reap gory vengence for his mother's death.




OOC:


			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Bloop!'



Gotta love that.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

The Matron calls upon the power of Lolth to rebuke Alisannara's rebellious minions, Kiernan and Leonon Morcane.  The two vampires fall to their knees, helpless before the dwindling power left to Matron Ki'Willis.


Zieggrek begins to make progress squeezing through the secret passage (it will probably take him a minute to squeeze through).


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

The Matron didn't take any damage from sneak attacks or criticals.  Just rapier wounds.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: As an Undead she's immune to sneak attacks and criticals


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

When Tierak entered the Secret Passage, the Bebiliths were extremely agitated.  As if they were considering stopping her from entering, using force if necessary.

They did not stop her.  But they still seem very agitated.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

The Matron orders that the vampires be destroyed (assuming they are not permanently controlled). She doesn't strike against them herself since that would break the rebuke. Once that task is completed she orders everyone but Dariel out of the room, to a safe distance. Meanwhile she fast-heals back to full health. Then she and Dariel opens Dorina's coffin.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron orders that the vampires be destroyed (assuming they are not permanently controlled). She doesn't strike against them herself since that would break the rebuke. Once that task is completed she orders everyone but Dariel out of the room, to a safe distance. Meanwhile she fast-heals back to full health. Then she and Dariel opens Dorina's coffin.




As the coffin is opened, Tierak will stay close to the secret door and her Bebiliths.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

I would need to know who exactly is going to be doing the destroying of the vampires and how they plan to achieve that.  

While rebuked (which lasts ten rounds), the Vampires can't take actions.  They are not "helpless", but they are easier to hit (+2 to hit, no dex bonus to ac). 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron orders that the vampires be destroyed (assuming they are not permanently controlled). She doesn't strike against them herself since that would break the rebuke.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I would need to know who exactly is going to be doing the destroying of the vampires and how they plan to achieve that.
> 
> While rebuked (which lasts ten rounds), the Vampires can't take actions.  They are not "helpless", but they are easier to hit (+2 to hit, no dex bonus to ac).




Whoever is in the room, except the Matron, should hit them with their weapons until they are reduced to 0 HPs. 10 rounds should be more than enough even if we have extremely bad luck. It would be best if we concentrated our attacks against each of them in turn to the maximum possible extent to minimize the benefit they get from Fast Healing. The Matron will move so that she's not in the way of the attackers, and take a look (but not touch) at the coffin while they are fighting.


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

_What's going on around here? Vampires, graves, Mother is no longer alive?_ Dariel does as he's ordered to, even though he's getting really confused of all the undead stuff going on.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Belarbreena the Aranea, Kilcif, Quertus, Carcelon, Tierak, and Dariel use their weapons on the kneeling vampires while the Matron concentrates on forcing the vampires to yield.

The assembled drow attack the kneeling vampires with their weapons, but they inflict almost no wounds on the kneeling Vampires.  

Even as stationary targets, the Vampires supernatural regenerative powers and toughness is too great for the assembled minions of Matron Ki'Willis.  The few wounds they can inflict heal almost as quickly as they are inflicted.

Zieggrek continues to dig his way through the secret passage, but the vampires may be free before he makes his way into the room.

Kilcif stops fighting while the others contiune to pound futily on the drow.  Kilcif opens up his backpack and removes a heavily wrapped and bundled jar.  He rips the lid off the top of the jar and empties the contents (a green organic sludge) over the head of Kiernan Morcane.

The Green organic sludge has an immediate, horrific effect on Kiernan while the drow concentrate their attacks on Leonon.  The green sludge eats through Kiernan's face, melting his skin and bones.

Kilcif grapples and pins Leonon.  

ooc: does anybody have a stake in their inventory list?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Ki'Willis watches her forces struggle against the vampires she had thought were already defeated. It was always interesting to study the fighting-abilities of her allies, their varying degrees of power, resilience and cunning. Their adversaries had plenty of all of those qualities; their performance so far was proof enough of that. Kiernan and Leonon would be useful indeed, if only they could be defeated before the energy she had channelled had released its grasp upon them.
 Surprisingly, Kilcif were actually useful for once. More than useful, downright inspired. Perhaps the price she had paid for his services had been worth it. Staking Leonon would incapacitate him until he could be safely reawakened, and the ooze should reduce Kiernan to gas, letting her deal with each of the vampires in turn. Ahh, yes, they would make worthy replacements for her casualties...


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

The Drow manage to improvise a stake for Leonon and jam it through his heart.

Zieggrek manages to crawl into the room through the secret passage, which his claws have widened somewhat  

Kiernan's body turns into gasoues form and leaves the secret room, heading out of Dorina's quarters.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

The Matron smiles in the pleasure of anticipation, but waits for just a little longer before she can slay Dorina. She orders her followers to leave the room, and take Leonon's body with them. They are to leave the stake in the body, but not to damage it in any way. Only Kilcif and Dariel are ordered to stay. Dariel is to search the coffin for traps, and unlock it if necessary. Then he will be ordered to leave, to avoid another trap. 
Once only her and (the expendable ) Kilcif are left in the room they will open the coffin. 


ooc: Did Kiernan turn gaseous before or after the rebuke ended? In other words; Is he out for 1 hour or can he reform at will?


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

Your assumption is that Kiernan has to return to his coffin to heal.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Did Kiernan turn gaseous before or after the rebuke ended? In other words; Is he out for 1 hour or can he reform at will?


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

Dariel searched the coffin for five minutes.

After searching, he reports that he magical writing on the coffin that might be a trap of some sort.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks at the retreating drow with a sour look on his face, _What a surprise.  I’m surprised its taken her this long to assume that._   He turns having waited till that where to leave had before questioning her authority and her appearance made him correct himself, _Not her, but *it* as you are no longer the pretty face that hired me._

He turns towards the coffin not really wanting to look at her battered face anymore, “Are you sure this is the wisest course of action?  After wresting with the other vampires I’m not in my prime anymore.”


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

While Kripp swims in the river, he wonders what is taking them so long.  He begins to wonder if something awful might have happened to his new drow friends.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

Zieggrek frowns at being ordered from the room after spending so much time squeezing through the tight hallway. "Matron, perhaps Zieggrek could stay to assist you. Having only," he glances at Kilcif, making a snap decision, "him to guard you is less than one of your stature deserves," he rumbles. His clawed hands flex as he glances at the coffin of his mother's murderer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif shows no outward reaction, _Yes, you can protect *it* as I would rather live._ 

If the matron looks to him for advice he will only shrug his shoulders,  “Why not it took him a lot of trouble to fit in here?”


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> While Kripp swims in the river, he wonders what is taking them so long.  He begins to wonder if something awful might have happened to his new drow friends.




Wondering where the Drow were was second place to wondering why they hadn't bothered coming back for Kripp.Stupid Mammals. The World would be a better place once _He Who Swims In Darkness_ flooded all the World. Ah, what a better place it would be then...


----------



## Thels (Feb 18, 2004)

"There's something fishy about this coffin, all right. But I think it's more into Quertus' field of work. Want me to go and get him?" Dariel patiently waits for the Matron to answer him, meanwhile hoping she orders the annoying bugbear to stick around. Though he felt miserable for failing to disarm that trap and thus failing to live up to the Matron's expectations, he felt joy in seeing the bugbear getting the full blast, while he personally remained unharmed during the incident.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Zieggrek frowns at being ordered from the room after spending so much time squeezing through the tight hallway. "Matron, perhaps Zieggrek could stay to assist you. Having only," he glances at Kilcif, making a snap decision, "him to guard you is less than one of your stature deserves," he rumbles. His clawed hands flex as he glances at the coffin of his mother's murderer.




"Very well, the honour of killing your mother's murderer shall be yours. Savour this feeling, grandson, revenge is as sweet as blood."

She gives Kilcif a disgusted look. _Your true nature is shown once again, Goblin. Coward._
"Leave then, Kilcif, but give Zieggrek one of your weapons that can be used for a stake. And send Quertus back here. Dariel, stay and let Quertus consult you about the trap."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kiernan's body turns into gasoues form and leaves the secret room, heading out of Dorina's quarters.




Looking from the ornate coffin to Kiernan, Carcelon says;
"Matron, are we absolutely certain Dorina is in that coffin?  It seems possible that this is yet another trap and that Dorina is wherever Kiernan is going.  I recommend some of us follow him just in case."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

The invisible Icho whispers to Quertus in a voice so quiet that nobody else can hear it.

"Your future Matron is cunning.  

"Matron Ki'Willis was slain and Narcelia swept away, yet no blame attaches to Carcelon.  Even though she was present both times.

"Even now, with control of House Millithor clearly her right, she makes no attempt to sieze it.  Instead, she is patient, willing to wait for the inevitable.  Knowing that her former Matron's animated remains will fall to dust in a few short months.

"She will make an impressive Matron of House Millithor."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Very well, the honour of killing your mother's murderer shall be yours. Savour this feeling, grandson, revenge is as sweet as blood."



Zieggrek gives a bloodthirsty smile. "Yes, Matron." He reaches for the weapon Kilcif is holding out and turns toward the coffin, but pauses as Carcelon speaks, waiting for Matron Alisannara's orders.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Looking from the ornate coffin to Kiernan, Carcelon says;
> "Matron, are we absolutely certain Dorina is in that coffin?  It seems possible that this is yet another trap and that Dorina is wherever Kiernan is going.  I recommend some of us follow him just in case."





"Very well. Take Tierak and Kilcif with you, I will contact you once we're done here."


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

Dariel points out the magical writing on the ornate coffin to Quertus.  

Quertus casts _Read Magic_ and determines that it probably is a Greater Glyph of Warding that will trigger a blade barrier spell.  

Carcelon, Kilcif, Tierak, and the Bebiliths pursue Kiernan's gaseous form out of sight.

The Matron, Zieggrek, Dariel, and Quertus are in the treasury with the coffin.

Belarbreena the Aranea is in Dorina's room with the staked Leonon Morcane.

Narcelia and Kripp are swimming with the fishes.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Zieggrek glares at Quertus and takes out his impatience on the Millithor wizard. "Well, mage? Are you done yet?..." He finishes his thought under his breath in an attempt not to be overheard by the Matron Mother, "...and without all this waiting and poking at the box, Zieggrek could have bathed in Kiernan's blood as well."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

The Matron smiles cooly, "There will be no lack of bloodshed in your future Zieggrek." She then turns to Quertus and Dariel, "Do either of you have a minor spell of telechinesis or summoning prepared? If that is the case we shall trigger the trap from a safe distance outside the crypt."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Narcelia and Kripp are swimming with the fishes.



'Bloop!

Kripp lazily swims in the sluggish part of the River, thinking perhaps he should have stayed _Home_. This was getting monotonous...
Spearing a scuttling crayfish with his claw, he crunched down on the little crustacean whilst dreaming of the faces of the Drow, the Duergar, the Svirfneblin the moment that _He Who Swims in Darkness_ brought their world to a watery ruin...ah, it was good to be a Kuo-Toa.


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

"Yes, I do, Matron Mother. And since I'm better at evading accidents, I could summon the creature to trigger it. Unless Quertus has the neccesary defence spells studied in of course." Glancing at Quertus from the corner of his eye, Dariel studies the room and entrance to look for a good spot to summon from.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

ooc: What is Dariel summoning and where he is having the creature show up?   There is nothing in the treasury except for the coffin.

The treasury room is about 20' wide by 20' long by 6' high.  The coffin is in the center of the room.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: What is Dariel summoning and where he is having the creature show up?   There is nothing in the treasury except for the coffin.
> 
> The treasury room is about 20' wide by 20' long by 6' high.  The coffin is in the center of the room.




ooc: I was hoping that there was a line of sight between the glyph and Dorina's chamber, in that case Quertus could simply trigger the glyph with a Mage Hand and noone would get hurt. If there is no line of sight Dariel could summon something and command it to touch the glyph, perhaps after showing the trap to it (and then leaving the room). Either way noone of us would be near the glyph when the trap went off.

The Matron looks at Dariel, raising what remained of one of her eyebrows slightly.
"The best way to evade accidents is to be elsewhere when accidents happen. We can control this procedure from a safe distance."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Zieggrek sighs and eyes the doorway he entered by, wondering if there is an easier way out of the room.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

The Matron's vast knowledge of magic allows her to realize that although Dariel has the ability to summon an ally, he has no ability to direct the animal to do anything without a seperate spell to speak to the animal.

Zieggrek realizes that there is no other exit from the treasury, but that it will probably be easier and quicker this time, since he widened the entrance the last time he crawled through.

Dorina's coffin is not positioned where you can see it from her quarters.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

As Carcelon follows Kiernan's gaseous form, she notices that Kilcif seems most unlike his usual self.  He is focusing all of his energies on following the gaseous form and does not seem at all interested in looking left or right for a possible ambush by remaining T'sarran forces.

As Kilcif follows Kiernan, two thoughts are central in his mind.  The first thought is to follow Kiernan whereever he goes.  The second is an overwhelming desire to destroy Marckarius, if the rumor of his destruction should prove false.


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking around at Quertus, Dariel asks "So, do you know how to activate the trap? Does one merely need to touch it, or scratch it, or does it only activate once someone tries to open the coffin?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Matron's vast knowledge of magic allows her to realize that although Dariel has the ability to summon an ally, he has no ability to direct the animal to do anything without a seperate spell to speak to the animal.
> 
> Zieggrek realizes that there is no other exit from the treasury, but that it will probably be easier and quicker this time, since he widened the entrance the last time he crawled through.
> 
> Dorina's coffin is not positioned where you can see it from her quarters.




ooc: Couldn't he direct it to attack the coffin? That would have a chance of triggering the trap. Otherwise Quertus could cast Evards Tentacles into the room, they should flail around enough to disturb the lid of the coffin and trigger the trap. Wall of Fire is also an option. Is it correct to assume that there is nothing of any significant value in the room we would risk damaging if Quertus cast some spells of mass-destruction into the chamber.?


----------



## Xael (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "She will make an impressive Matron of House Millithor."





"Well see what happens. But it might not be wise not to speak aloud about it yet."



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Do either of you have a minor spell of telechinesis or summoning prepared? If that is the case we shall trigger the trap from a safe distance outside the crypt."





Ignoring Zieggrek, Quertus shakes his head to Matron. "No, not telekinesis really. I can move very small objects slowly. But I doubt it will help us in this."



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Looking around at Quertus, Dariel asks "So, do you know how to activate the trap? Does one merely need to touch it, or scratch it, or does it only activate once someone tries to open the coffin?"



"It could be any of those. It depends on the trap. I'm inclined to destroy the whole coffin, but I'm not sure if I can do that with the spells I have left. I can try of course, unless recovering Dorina's corpse in one piece is somehow important."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> "I can try of course, unless recovering Dorina's corpse in one piece is somehow important."




"I would prefer that the corpse remains identifyable, but if we have no other option you should use brute force. We will know if it is Dorina soon enough anyway."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ... she notices that Kilcif seems most unlike his usual self...not seem at all interested in looking left or right for a possible ambush...




Noticing that Kilcif is following the Matron's last order a little too single-mindedly, she follows ~10' behind with Tierak watching for the threats he is ignoring.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

Nothing of any value in the room besides the coffin other than an empty-green stained jar and a small pile of organic green sludge.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

As the Drow study Dorina's stone sepulcher and prepare to trigger the trap, they hear Dorina's voice behind them, coming from the throne of skulls atop the column of stone in Dorina's quarters.


"Yes.  The Goddess guides your hand.  You know exactly where to strike for the maximum impact.  Retribution is at hand!"


The chilling words bite into you.  

Is Dorina's illusion giving advice to Matron Ki'Willis on how best to torture and torment the doomed Dessa Sik'Morcane?

Or are those the words of the real Dorina, mocking your efforts to deal with the trap on her stone sepulcher?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Is Dorina's illusion giving advice to Matron Ki'Willis on how best to torture and torment the doomed Dessa Sik'Morcane?



OOC: Isn't she already dead? Did I miss something?


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

ooc: Dessa is dead.  But the illusion could have been programmed to assume that Ki'Willis would have accepted the deal and would be torturing Dessa at this very minute.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> OOC: Isn't she already dead? Did I miss something?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Ki'Willis frowns, wondering once again why the wizards would involve themselves in her conflict with the Tsarrans on such a superficial level. Was it merely a gesture of contempt and defyance, a blunt reminder of their power, like it seemed on the surface? Did they really expect her to be grateful that their interference was so minor? 
What the hell had Eilos been thinking, first proclaiming his allegiance to her and then simply running away without consulting her or, apparently, anyone else of his superiors in the House? His behavior seemed far too blatant to indicate a conspiracy. Could it merely have been cowardise? No, he's hardly foolish enough to think such actions would improve his long term safety. His loyalty to Solon must have overrided his obedience of her, but the implications still reek of uncharacteristic incompetence.

Those thoughts go trough her mind in a fraction of a second, then she concentrates once again on the task at hand.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Tapping the lid of the coffin lightly with a finger she reaches the inevitable conclusion. She couldn't risk damaging even more of her valuable property. Momentary pain was always preferable to a permanent loss. 
She sends her servants out of the room, after taking the improvised stake from Zieggrak, then she climbs gracefully onto the lid of the coffin and strikes the glyph with her rod. Knowing that the Blade Barrier will be triggered around the coffin she feels reasonably safe in her position.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis can feel the whirl of the blades surround her.  The blades form a barrier surrounding the coffin, whirling a mere three feet from the stone sepulcher.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis can feel the whirl of the blades surround her.  The blades form a barrier surrounding the coffin, whirling a mere three feet from the stone sepulcher.

What does the Matron do next?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 20, 2004)

Zieggrek tries to arrange himself where he can watch and get to the vampire as quickly as possible if need be.

He had been about to protest when the Matron ordered everyone from the room, but had stopped himself. _This will be a good chance for her to prove she really is Matron Morcane. Everyone thinks Zieggrek is stupid because of the way he talks. But Zieggrek isn't stupid. Matron Morcane was strong, and if this one claiming to be she doesn't prove strong enough to overcome this simple trap, then Zieggrek doesn't need to obey her._


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

If the Matron does nothing but lay upon the top of the stone sepulcher and wait for the blades to stop whirling, fifteen minutes will pass with no change in the whirling of the blades.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Kilcif, Carcelon, Tierak, and the two Bebiliths follow Kiernan's gaseous form back to the entrance where they entered the noble level.  

Kiernan goes through a door into another chamber.

Three wooden coffins line in state on the floor of this room and Kiernan's gaseous form enters the coffin in the middle.  

Behind the coffins stands a row of counters and cupboards that have obviously been well ransacked.  Some of its doors hang open; others have been broken off.  There are cuts in the counter-tops, and most of the shelves have been pulled off.

Two sets of manacles hang from the wall.  Both sets are empty.

Webs cluster on the ceiling in the northeast and northwest corners of this room.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif, Carcelon, Tierak, and the two Bebiliths follow Kiernan's gaseous form back to the entrance where they entered the noble level.
> 
> Kiernan goes through a door into another chamber.
> 
> ...




Tierak directs Kilcif to open the coffin, break off a piece of the wooden lid, and use it to stake Kiernan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif shakes his head free of the cobwebs almost wondering not how he got here but why he is here. The Matron’s hideous visage and her last words come to mind quickly, _That thieving bitch she tries to cheat me out of my mind as much as my coins.  We shall have to deal with that._ 

He simply nods his head not trusting himself to speak in his anger.  He pulls upon the lid trying to rip it from its bindings.









*OOC:*


If it will open freely from one side he will open it so that the lid will offer some protection.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Ki'Willis can feel the whirl of the blades surround her.  The blades form a barrier surrounding the coffin, whirling a mere three feet from the stone sepulcher.
> 
> What does the Matron do next?




She steps down off the coffin, feeling the blades of the barrier mere inches from her armoured back. Uttering a silent prayer to Lolth she flips open the lid of the sarcohpagus.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

The Matron is unable to open the lid of the Stone Sepulcher.  The lid is locked.

The Matron tries to use her supernatural strength to remove the lid.  She is strong, but no match for Kilcif or Zieggrek.  She is not strong enough to break the lock.


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Kilcif easily lifts the lid of the wooden coffin, exposing the motionless body of Kiernan Morcane.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 20, 2004)

"Kilcif, stake him and check the other two.  We need to figure out who the third one belongs to."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Matron is unable to open the lid of the Stone Sepulcher.  The lid is locked.
> 
> The Matron tries to use her supernatural strength to remove the lid.  She is strong, but no match for Kilcif or Zieggrek.  She is not strong enough to break the lock.




Is the lock internal or external (is it a pad-lock)?


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis does not see an obvious external lock, so it must be internal or well-hidden.


Carcelon remembers that Narcelia was grappling Kiernan's younger brother Laranen when they were both swept out of the entrance hall.  The three coffins might be for Kiernan, Laranen, and Leonon.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Shrugging at her failure of opening the sarcophagus, Ki'Willis leans back against the coffin and immerses herself in the twisted labyrinth that is her mind. She thinks back on the events that have led her to this place and her hatred against Irae is so natural to her that it warrants no reflection, she ignores it like she once used to ignore her own heartbeat. 
Her thoughts go out to the child she had lost, and the one who has gone missing. She feels loss, but not grief. Loss at the diminishment of her resources, but not sorrow at the loss of those who where once so close to her heart. The emotion is cold, dry and hard, and as she dwells on it she feels a distant sence of sorrow for herself. There is still a spark of weakness in her heart, and the thought of that makes her laugh in bitterness, soundlessly to herself. She thinks back at the woman she used to be, the brilliant gorgeous fool, and... there is regret, clammy and icy cold. She reaches out mentally and metaphorically to that emotion, she embraces it and devours it, and it is gone. Cold detachment takes its place, for a while at least.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 20, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif drives the makeshift spike with little or no exposed emotion but his anger and frustration over the Matron drives his solid blow. 

He then rips the lids of the other two coffins and repeats the process as before.  He bows and smiles slightly, “It is done Lady Carcelon.”

He then dumps the contents of the coffin unceremoniously on the floor and starts too look for any valuables.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

Kiernan's coffin only had his equipment in it, his armor (with a stake through it), his rapier, and his shield.

The other two coffins were empty.  

The webs on the ceiling are extensive and look ominous.  They are almost large enough for a Bebilith to hide in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif crumbles not liking the chances of finding anything useful in the pile of junk and he quickly tries to remember rather or not he ever saw the vampire with use any of it, _Did I ever Kiernan ever use any of this stuff…?_


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2004)

Kilcif seems to recall being stabbed by Kiernan's rapier.  Kiernan's shield is mithril.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2004)

"Tierak, can you have one of the bebiliths check out the ceiling?  Something may be hidden up there."

Then, to Kilcif;
"Kilcif, can you carry him without dislodging the stake?  We should be getting back to the Matron soon."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

After a few minutes of waiting Ki'Willis grows impatient and increasingly annoyed. The barrier showed no sign of weakening and if Dorina repaired herself before the end of the spell she would easily be able to escape Ki'Willis' clutches. She had gone trough too much to allow that to happen. Holding her rod in both hands she brings it down with all her might on the middle of the lid, again and again she chipps away at the stone until a large enough opening is created for her to stake Dorina trough.

edit: If it looks like it would be more productive to attack the lock she'll direct her efforts there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif lifts the shield testing the weight to see if its truly mithril and smiles as the weight is true, _A fine addition to my cause, Kiernan, and I think you very much for it._

He hands the rapier Carcelon hoping to please her just, _Hopefully you’ll be more agreeable when you replace your mother._ 

“Lady Carcelon , take this its no doubt magical in some sort, besides I like my weapons to be more brutal in there efficiency.”

He nods to her and lifts the body careful to keep the stake in place.


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2004)

Zieggrek, Dariel, and Quertus watch the Matron's frantic efforts behind the Blade Barrier.

First, she tries to open the stone sepulcher and is unable to raise the lid.

Then she paused to consider her options.

Finally, she begins to swing her rod repeated against the lid of Dorina's resting place.

The Matron's blows mar and deface the copper design that depicts Dorina, but have minimal impact against the stone beneath the copper.

As minutes pass and blow after blow lands upon the stone surface, dust and chips of stone begin to fly.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2004)

OOC:  Just noticed that the post I made friday never happened.  I must've posted just as the board went down...

Carcelon accepts the rapier from Kilcif and spends a few moments examining it while waiting for the bebiliths to scout the ceiling.
"I wouldn't get too attached to the shield just yet Kilcif.  If Kiernan ends up serving us the Matron may well order us to return his valuables to him.

OOC:  Anything immediately obvious about the rapier?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 23, 2004)

Zieggrek watches the Matron as she pounds away at the sepulcher, his attitude towards her shifting with every minute that passes and attempting to keep a sneer at her pitiful efforts off of his face. _This undead creature can't be Matron Alisannara Morcane. Matron Morcane would have had a plan to deal with this... Perhaps Durdyn was wrong about her idenity... _


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2004)

Nothing obvious about the rapier.  Appears to be a typical blade of drow manufacture.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Zieggrek watches the Matron as she pounds away at the sepulcher, his attitude towards her shifting with every minute that passes and attempting to keep a sneer at her pitiful efforts off of his face. _This undead creature can't be Matron Alisannara Morcane. Matron Morcane would have had a plan to deal with this... Perhaps Durdyn was wrong about her idenity... _




ooc: There's no line of sight between Dorina's room and the coffin. The Matron told you to leave the room with the coffin, so if you did not disobey her orders you can't see her at work. (and I imagine the Blade Barrier is pretty noisy). 
She wouldn't act in such an undignified way if anyone was watching .


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

It was my assumption that Quertus, Dariel, and Zieggrek came back in the room after the Blade Barrier popped up.  To see if they still had a Matron.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: There's no line of sight between Dorina's room and the coffin. The Matron told you to leave the room with the coffin, so if you did not disobey her orders you can't see her at work. (and I imagine the Blade Barrier is pretty noisy).
> She wouldn't act in such an undignified way if anyone was watching .


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

Quertus, Dariel, and Zieggrek came back in the room after the Blade Barrier popped up to see if they still had a Matron.

After watching the Matron pound away on the coffin for six or seven minutes, they watched her constant blows crack the stone lid in half.  

With a look of triumph on her face, the Matron attempted to lift the top of the lid away.    

The Matron failed; she was still unable to remove the lid.  Even broken in half, it seemed solidly secure to the coffin, as if the lid and the coffin were one solid piece and the lid was never intended to be removed.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 24, 2004)

OOC: I had assumed we had come back into the room as well after the Blade Barrier had been going off for so long, otherwise I would not have posted that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods to Carcelon hoping to appease her, _The same could be said for that rapier and if Kiernan truly wants his shield back I’m more than willing to throw it into the river for him to retrieve._


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

With a look of intense fury, Matron Ki'Willis continues to pound upon the stone sepulcher, eventually driving a second great crack through the surface of the coffin.

She then has enough room to drive a makeshift stake deep into the stone fissure into Dorina's undead body.

The battle for Szith Morcane is over.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 24, 2004)

ooc: I'm taking a few liberties in the name of convenience and pace.

When the Blade Barrier falls silent and winks out of existance Ki'Willis summons her servants to her side. Soon the lid is off the sarcophagus and Dorina's body is dumped unceremoniously on the floor. While the others  search and loot the coffin Ki'Willis sends out a signal for Kilcif trough the telepathic bond of her Domination. He is to return down to the river and fetch Kripp to her. 

Word is sent to the Arcane Tower and the Barracks that Dorina has been defeated and the the Matron of House Millithor and House Morcane once again rules Szith Morcane. She will meet with Solon and the guard's commanding officer tomorrow (at different times). The guards will be pardoned if they reswear their allegiance to her. 

 Dorina's body is carried to the entrance platform of the Noble level where the Matron orders that the corpse shall be dismembered. Then she sends her weary servants to rest, except for the two other priestesses of Lolth (and the fiends who do not need rest). Flanked by her daughters Carcelon and Tierak she then leads a long prayer and sacrifice designed to consign Dorina's soul to eternal torment at the hands of Lolth. The bodyparts of the accursed vampire are slowly burned to ashes in three large braziers and at last she throws Dorina's heart, with an ordinary stake piercing it, into the flames at the climax of the unholy ceremony.
"One time damned for leaving Lolth. Two times damned as Kiaransalee's whore. Three times damned by your final defeat. I consign you to the flames and to the claws of Lolth. Suffer, and know that there is no hope."
The ashes are dumped into the river where they are washed away into the abyss. 
"It is done."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 24, 2004)

When the Matron begins preparing to sacrifice Dorina;
"Mother, we have a perfectly good sacrificial altar upstairs.  It seems to me that it would be most fitting to use it."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 24, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> When the Matron begins preparing to sacrifice Dorina;
> "Mother, we have a perfectly good sacrificial altar upstairs.  It seems to me that it would be most fitting to use it."




"Under normal circumstances yes, but that altar is currently suffused with negative energy which would interfere with the sacrifice of an undead being. 
 We must also take into consideration that Dorina's destruction must be utter and irreversible, and I will not pollute the temple with her burning flesh. This location is the most convenient one. It was here that she faced her final defeat and this is as suitable a location as any."


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

ooc: From Matron Alisanarra's memories, you recall that she created the negative energy effect on the altar upstairs.  Unfortunately, it was not intended for sacrificing vampires; the negative energy effect would only slay the living.


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

The gaseous form of the Vampire Charir evaporates while the Matron is destroying Dorina's body.  The Matron surmises that it was Charir's sarcophagus that Torellan was found in.  That would explain why Charir followed her, since she had stolen his coffin and placed it in the portable hole. 

Kripp is retrieved from the river.  There is no sign of Narcelia Millithor or Laranen Morcane who she was grappling with, or the two drider vampires.

Day pass as the members of House Morcane and House Millithor consolidate their hold on Szith Morcane.

Eilos Millithor returns, with the news that he had become lost in the blizzard.  He brought with him another of Solom's apprentices, Nobruzzal, who was bound and gagged.
"Solom said to tell you that he ordered Nobruzzal not to interfere, but Nobruzzal interfered anyway.  Nobruzzal was responsible for the illusions in Dorina's quarters and for animating some of the undead in the Dodrien crypts.  Appearently Nobruzzal thought he would be rewarded by Dorina."


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

In the great Cavern of Maerimydra.

The dark lake is a mixture of black and red.  The Lake of Blood earned its name long before Kurgoth's followers unceremoniously dumped hundreds of drow bodies here.

The smell is foul.

Then a great head arises out of the lake.

The Dragon's head looks decidedly like a skull thanks to its deep-socketed eyes and wide, flat nasal opening.  It has forward-curving horns and a spinal crest that peaks just behind the head and tapers off about three-quarters of the way down the neck.  An acidic smell surrounds the dragon whose scales are mostly dull ebony and dark gray.

A ghostly figure materializes in front of the Dragon's unblinking eyes and its great jaws.

The ghostly figure of the former drow Archmage Duneth Wharreil speaks, "Malacarth, Have you made a decision?"

The great dragon's voice rumbles a reply,"The price is steep, even if there are no hidden dangers.  What guarantees do you offer?"

...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 25, 2004)

When Torellan's transformation is assumed to be ready Ki'Willis opens her Portable Hole (flying outside the area of Forbiddance) and welcomes him back into the family. The coffin stays in the Hole. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Eilos Millithor returns, with the news that he had become lost in the blizzard.  He brought with him another of Solom's apprentices, Nobruzzal, who was bound and gagged.
> "Solom said to tell you that he ordered Nobruzzal not to interfere, but Nobruzzal interfered anyway.  Nobruzzal was responsible for the illusions in Dorina's quarters and for animating some of the undead in the Dodrien crypts.  Appearently Nobruzzal thought he would be rewarded by Dorina."




The Matron smiles sarcastically at his excuse, "How very inconvenient for you. I appreciate your cooperation, and your masters neutrality." She beckons the prisoner and his keeper forwards. "(ooc: the PC who most enjoys torturing), assist me with the interrogation."  She walks back to her new quarters in Dorina's and Alisannara's former rooms. 

The Matron activates the Detect Lies ability of her Drift Disc and warns Nobryzzal to not resist the spell, lest he force her to conduct the interrogations with much more unpleasant methods. Then she asks him about his actions the last 24 hours, wether or not he interfered in her battle with the Tsarrans and exactly how he interfered. She also questions him about his loyalties to Solom, his religious affiliations and what he knows about his former master's and his family's (if he's not another Morcane, in which case she's much more specific) plans and ambitions. His impression of Solom, Eilos and the other inhabitants of the arcane enclave of Szith Morcane.

ooc: What items and goods did we find after looting Szith Morcane?

ooc: How bad does Ki'Willis look? Where is most of the damage located on her body? If she's not too far gone she'll spend most of her time refrigerated in the temple until Kripp can preserve what's left. Can the damage be regenerated or undone in any way, with any spell? Regenerate? Limited Wish?


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

Nobruzzal has a glassy eyed stare and speaks in a monotone voice, barely reacting to the presence of the Matron or the dangerous nature of the admissions he is making.  He is obviiously under a domination effect from Dorina, but has no current orders forcing him to focus on doing anything.

Nobruzzal admits to casting the illusion, spying on the Matron in the Dodrien crypts through undead he had animated, and sending yellow mold skeletons into battle against the surface raiders.  Nobruzzal claims he was working with Yrshalla (a missing, presumed slain daughter of House Morcane, a niece of the Matron) to raise the Skeleton army in the crypts.  

Nobruzzal promises to be loyal to Solom, he claims to not understand why he ignored Solom's orders.  On religion, he claims to be loyal to Lolth, even hiding his religious paraphelnia after Dorina ordered all items destroyed.  His family was a commoner family in Maerimydra, presumed slain.  

His impression of Solon: Wisest and Greatest Mage in the World.  Eilos= third wisest and Greatest mage in the world.  

(FYI: Torellan didn't rise from the dead until his coffin was removed from the portable hole.  You are not sure, but you think the portable hole interferes wtih the Vampiric ability to regenerate while in a coffin.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

During the downtime Kilcif tries to keep mostly to himself but he does what’s of expected of him and does it without question. 

When theirs is a quite time he speaks to Kripp when they are alone, “Goblin-big cursed and Goblin-big found many items.”  He look around making sure there alone and then he slowly but methodically pulls out all the items, “Any of them good?”  His keen eyes look for any possible signs of deception.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2004)

Torellan rises from his coffin.
"I feel alive! Well... actually, I don't, but you know what I mean."

One of the first things that Torellan will do after getting out of his coffin, is curse out aloud.
"Why did Velina have to be killed? I didn't yet have my way with her, and I was well on my way to doing it!
Then a thought strikes him.
"Can I even have my way with somebody anymore?
He will proceed to some place private to see if he is still physically able to have his way with women.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 25, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Torellan rises from his coffin.
> "I feel alive! Well... actually, I don't, but you know what I mean."
> 
> One of the first things that Torellan will do after getting out of his coffin, is curse out aloud.
> ...




ooc: Lol! 

The Matron watches her son in silence, pleased that he proved stronger than that pathetic worm Marcarius. He had changed, though, that was undenable. And it might take some time to reaffirm his loyalty.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

The results of Dalamar's initial test are depressing, but inconclusive.  Much angst ensues.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Then a thought strikes him.
> "Can I even have my way with somebody anymore?
> He will proceed to some place private to see if he is still physically able to have his way with women.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Goblin-big cursed and Goblin-big found many items.”  He look around making sure there alone and then he slowly but methodically pulls out all the items,



Kripp casts _Detect Magic_ on the items from a Wand.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Any of them good?”  His keen eyes look for any possible signs of deception.



OoC:Hard to get a sense motive through a full-faced Helm


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Below is a map that was found in Dorina's coffin.  This map marks the familiar trail that caravans follow to Maerimydra.

The Web is labeled as Szith Morcane.  The Lake is the Lake of Shadows.  The left route is labeled "Azmaer's Folly".  The right route is marked with "Glouroth's Chasm" and "Lich's Mire" and then "Maerimydra."

From "Maerimydra", the left route is marked Azmaer's Folly.  The right trail is marked "Hap".

Those drow with knowledge nobility or knowledge history know that "Azmaer's Folly" is another name for the drow invasion of Shadowdale.

The drow from Maerimydra know that Glouroth is a Shadow Dragon.

The drow with knowledge arcana know that the Lich's mire was once the home of a powerful lich known as Vournoth.  He was reputedly destroyed long ago.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

The Matron shakes her head, smiling slightly. Then she orders that Nubruzzal be tied up securely to what's left of the post where Dorina once tortured Ms Liquid pain Morcane.

Then she leaves the room and makes her way to where Guldor Morcane fell. Pulling out another scroll of Create Greater Undead she reanimates him as a Wraith. Congnizant of the fact that Marcarius proved ungovernable she takes special care to place Guldur firmly under her control, expending turning attempts as needed.
She orders the Wraith to only attack as she directs and stay with her at all times. Whoever he kills who rise again under his control shall be ordered to obey her as he himself does, above everyone else, and that order shall be brought down trough every generation. She is bestowing upon him a great honour, and he shall be grateful for her generosity.


ooc: A wraith has 5 HD, and if Ki'Willis can turn it she will have permanent control over it.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

ooc: Ki'Willis's knowledge of undead creatures is sufficient to know that her order is highly unlikely to be succesful beyond one or two generations.  "Whoever he kills who rise again under his control shall be ordered to obey her as he himself does, above everyone else, and that order shall be brought down trough every generation."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

After helping the Matron interrogate Nobruzzal, Carcelon heads back to her rooms for some long-overdue rest.

Upon arising from her reverie, she goes looking for Quertus.
"Quertus, I'm going to begin seeing to the restoration of the temple, but before I can do so I need the _glyphs_ blocking the entryways removed.  Can you _dispel_ them?"


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2004)

Quertus first rests to recover from the rather long trip and rebellion. He then concentrates his efforts to his spells. Torellans awakening and probably following depression do not really surprise him, and he decides to ignore it, being rather sure that he'll get to hear of it a lot anyways. After exploring the items they've found, Quertus decides that he's earned the right to keep Randal Morn's sword as a memento (it matches with his now-blue eyes  ), and now wears it with it's scabbard hanging from his belt on his left side. He has moved his adamantine longsword to his bag of holding.

When Carcelon informs he about the glyphs, Quertus shows interest. "Probably, I need time to prepare my spells though. In fact I'm accuiring a way of detecting most magical traps on sight. I'll see to it after I've prepared my spells."



OOC: Quertus will wait to make _Arcane Sight_ and _Read Magic_ permanent on himself and memorizing at least 6 _Dispel Magic_s before going trap-hunting. Assuming Carcelon came to meet him the day after they killed Dorina, he'll need a day to prepare. But if multiple days are passing (=probably), he'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

After everyone has rested the Matron summons her servants and allies to the audience chamber, she sits silent while they assemble. When they are all there she waits a moment to build suspense while her eyes wander over their faces. Then she lets her clear, commanding and subtly musical voice be heard trough the great hall.

"By the grace of the Goddess we have won a great victory. I expected nothing less from you, and you have made me proud. But our victory is but the first battle in our war against the Tsarran's, and the sacrifices we have made will fade in comparison to what is awaiting us. Irae's forces are superior to ours in every regard, both in numbers and the individual power of her closest thralls. 
Against her brute force we must put our ingenuity and wisdom. We must do whatever it takes to ashieve our ultimate victory. We must use our every resourse to its utmost potential and not waste a single opportunity. We must not allow ourselves to make mistakes, and the mistakes we make must be turned into our favour.
We shall take the initiative against our foes, we will dictate the course of events. Our enemy must be kept off balance, passive and reactive in fear of our next move. Their own weapons and methods will be turned against them with a complete and unrelenting ruthlesness.
It is to this end that I have decided to create of an army of the undead."  

Guldor rises out of the floor to kneel before the Matron.

"The population of Szith Morcane will form the seed of our horde. Its potential number is infinite, and when the time comes we will unleash its full power against our enemies." 


She rises gracefully from the throne.


"Assemble the guards, we shall form a cordon around the settlements. Noone must be allowed to escape."


-
ooc. It's not much of a speach, I am too unfocused to find inspiration right now.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

"Matron, how do you propose that we direct this army?  Also, if we wipe out the entire population of Szith Morcane how are we going to return it to being a profitable trade center?  Once we defeat Irae we will need the revenue to rebuild our house."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif watches the speak from the sidelines not entirely impressed with the matron and not really feeling inspired either.  He realizes that since discovering her undead nature that his views of her had changed, _I never would have thought I would be more willing will to put up with someone based upon their physical beauty but I guess I am._

His arms crossed over his chest he watches impassively as the pretty young daughter confronts the undead creature that was once her mother, _Easy lady it doesn’t take to kindly to suggestions._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "The population of Szith Morcane will form the seed of our horde. Its potential number is infinite, and when the time comes we will unleash its full power against our enemies."
> 
> 
> She rises gracefully from the throne.
> ...




"Such slaughter would be wasteful beyond measure, and questionable indeed.  _Our_ Goddess does not wish mindless, dead servants.  Unless you forget your true mistress?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

ooc: The Matron is not currently high enough level to control a wraith (Hit Dice 5 + 2 turn resistance = Hit Dice 7, needs level 14 cleric for control).  However, the Matron is very close to level 14, and Guldor Morcane seems very eager to follow the Matron's orders.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 26, 2004)

"By the Abyss, why didn't I consider this more carefully...

Torellan is met quite often letting out his frustration by punching at random walls as he moves in the fortress.


After the Matron's speach, Torellan voices himself without cursing his carelesness for once.
"I will gladly help you in this, Mother. Some vampire spawn on our side should be quite helpful."

*OoC:*


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The results of Dalamar's initial test are depressing, but inconclusive. Much angst ensues.



 You probably meant _Torellan_'s tests.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Matron, how do you propose that we direct this army?  Also, if we wipe out the entire population of Szith Morcane how are we going to return it to being a profitable trade center?  Once we defeat Irae we will need the revenue to rebuild our house."




"Irae's defeat will bring us enormous riches. Szith Morcane can be repopulated with slaves, but it will take time to reestablish trade in any case considering the state of Menzoberranzan and the likely state of Maerimidrya after the war. Our current quest must take precedence over  such matters, but if we manage to conquer Maerimydra we will gain many new potential sources of revenue."


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Such slaughter would be wasteful beyond measure, and questionable indeed.  _Our_ Goddess does not wish mindless, dead servants.  Unless you forget your true mistress?"




The Matron turns to Tierak, her dark eyes radiating cold rage. The voice that issues forth from her is very much the voice of Alisannara Morcane.
"How dare you!? Consider your next words carefully or I will strike you down. You are not irreplacable, dear daughter."


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Icho whispers silently to Quertus, "Solom Nedrazak has great arcane power.  Your Matron better be careful when she tries to turn the entire population of Szith Morcane into undead."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Matron turns to Tierak, her dark eyes radiating cold rage. The voice that issues forth from her is very much the voice of Alisannara Morcane.
> "How dare you!? Consider your next words carefully or I will strike you down. You are not irreplacable, dear daughter."




Tierak smiles coldly.  "_Dear Mother,_ I merely remind you that our resources are hardly limitless.  How many wraiths can you, can all of us together, control?  How much of our carefully hoarded magic would be spent on such a task?  And how many useful, living servants would we expend in the process, both among the dead and those who fled the slaughter?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: The Matron is not currently high enough level to control a wraith (Hit Dice 5 + 2 turn resistance = Hit Dice 7, needs level 14 cleric for control).  However, the Matron is very close to level 14, and Guldor Morcane seems very eager to follow the Matron's orders.




ooc:
... You are right, damnit. So this is obviously not going to work. I wish I would have known this sooner, but I can only blame myself. 

So, what now? The Matron should have known that the plan wouldn't work yet, and she would never have announced it like this unless it could be executed immediately. Could we just erase everything I have posted today (and the comments that have spawned from that), or should I let the Matron look like an idiot? That's pretty unfair to a character I didn't even create myself, it probably violates some sort of canon ;(.

Everything we have written today can be saved and posted again later, when the time is right for it.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

ooc: As far as you can tell, Guldor is under your complete control.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: As far as you can tell, Guldor is under your complete control.




ooc: So she doesn't know that she cannot permanently control a Wraith at her current level of power? Are they really that uncommon?


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

She knows that when she rebuked her friend "Death" it transformed into two wraith-spiders that were under her control.  Prior to that incident, she was unable to control Wraiths.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: So she doesn't know that she cannot permanently control a Wraith at her current level of power? Are they really that uncommon?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 26, 2004)

Zieggrek spends the next few days following around either the Matron or Tierak (OOC: as they are the only two female Morcane nobility left alive?... so to speak, in the Matron's case ) and attempting to ignore the feelings and questions the loss of his mother raise in his mind.

He crouches silently in the hall during the Matron's speech. _Is that truly a good idea?..._ he thinks to himself when the Matron mentions creating an army of undead, but is careful not to speak such words. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "How dare you!? Consider your next words carefully or I will strike you down. You are not irreplacable, dear daughter."





			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tierak smiles coldly. "_Dear Mother,_ I merely remind you that our resources are hardly limitless. How many wraiths can you, can all of us together, control? How much of our carefully hoarded magic would be spent on such a task? And how many useful, living servants would we expend in the process, both among the dead and those who fled the slaughter?"



Zieggrek half stands, and stares at the two who seem about to come to blows, uncertain as to who he should obey. His great claws flex as he looks between the two Morcane females as one of his smaller hands grasps the House Insignia in uncertainty.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

When he has a chance, Kripp will approach Carcelon Millithor when she is alone and he is able to discreetly speak.
Bowing with respect, Kripp says 'To you, Kripp says Greetings,of House Millithor, Daughter. Frankly does he speak,Kripp feels he must. Not of the best mind ,is Matron now, Undead as she is. On a grave and important mission,Kripp is, from Lake of Shadows, his home.  _He Who Swims In Darkness_, is kripp suppossed to bring powerful Priestess of Lolth, to meet. _He Who Swims In Darkness_, does desire, concourse, possibly relating to Spider Goddess' silence, does Kripp feel. Alliance would be beneficial,In the upcoming struggle. Meet with my Lord, would future Matron of House?'


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

OOC:  What does Carcelon know about _HWSID_?

"I understand your concerns.  Our road will most likely lead us past the Lake of Shadows.  When it does, I am willing to meet with your lord.  Do you know more about what _He_ wishes to speak about?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  What does Carcelon know about _HWSID_?
> 
> "I understand your concerns.  Our road will most likely lead us past the Lake of Shadows.  When it does, I am willing to meet with your lord.  Do you know more about what _He_ wishes to speak about?"




Shrugging,Kripp says only 'To Kripp was told 'Bring to me a Priestess of the Spider Goddess, Alive and Unspoiled...' Thinks Kripp, _He Who Swims In darkness_ did know, crisis of Kirianselee's conversions, depopulating ranks,of Queen Lolth.Not acceptable, is Undead Matron, to _He Who Swims In Darkness_, as ally..._He Who Swims In darkness is staunch Foe of Lord of Undead among the Abbysal Planes'_


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

ooc: Carcelon thinks the _The Lord of All That Swims in Darkness_ is one of the titles held by the Abyssal Prince known as Demogorgon and that Kripp probably worships some facet of Demogorgon.  Demogorgon rivals Lolth in power amongst the Abyss, but most recognize a Demon Queen is superior to a Demon Prince.  Carcelon does not know anything about the Lake of Shadows.  Nor does she know whether _He that Swims in Darkness_ refers to Demogorgon or some servant of Demogorgon.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

This is not the full list, but it’s the list of what I’ve found so far, looking back in posts.  This includes magic items from Kiernan and Leonon and slain allies as well as foes.

Magic Items
Cephalometer: 1/day: Dominate, Feeblemind, Mind Probe. 
Ring: Platinum set with ruby, Minor Fire Resistance (10 points of fire resist each round).
Ruby Slippers: Dimension Door, caster level 10, 1/day
Robe of Protection +2
potion: of delusion (the drinker thinks he is breathing fire)
Silver Dagger with Star Ruby in its pommel: +1 flaming
Sarduel's Eyes: Eyes of Doom (not lenses)
Bracers of Armor +2
Rings of Protection +2
Wand of Magic Missiles (level 3 caster, 35 charges)
Cloak of Protection +1
+3 Adamantine Longsword
Wand of Magic Missiles (level 5 caster, 43 charges)
6 +1 Rapiers
4 +1 Mithral Chain Shirts
3 +1 Mithral Large Shields
4 javelins of Lightning
2 potions of fly
1 scroll of mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, spider climb
3 suits +2 elven chainmail
2 +1 small steel shields
+1 corrosive dagger
2 rings of counterspells
2 wands of hold person (charge 35,43)
2 elven cloaks of resistance +1
3 potions of levitation
+2 Mithral Breastplate armor
+2/+1 Dire Flail
2 +1 Ring of Protection
Gauntlets of Ogre Power
Ring of Featherfall
+2 heavy mace
+2 periapt of wisdom
Scroll of Inflict Critical Wounds
Wand of Searing Light (12 charges)
Rope of Climbing


490 pp
375 gp
440 sp
diamond dust worth 500 gp


Kilcif’s Bag of stuff
2 +1 Mithral Large Shield
2 +1 studded leather armor
+1 buckler
+1 mithral chain shirt
+1 rapier
+1 mithral chainmail
+1 elven cloak of resistance


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*









*OOC:*


Kilcif would be intrested in the fallow from the group list:
+3 Adamantine Longsword (I know no chance but he's got to try.)
Ring of Protection +2
4 javelins of Lightning (all of them)
2 potions of fly
2 +1 Ring of Protection (just one or not at all if the +2 Pro is given to him.)

Kilcif’s Bag of stuff
2 +1 Mithral Large Shield (just one)
+1 elven cloak of resistance

The rest of his bag he will trade for the above wanted items if need be.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis's magical hat of disguise gives the visual surface image of the beautiful face Ki'Willis once wore, but the assembled drow know all about her undead state and they can see the horror beneath the illusion if they concentrate.  

Matron Ki'Willis responds to Tierak's question regarding her plan to transform Szith Morcane's population into an undead army.

"The commoners are all doomed to die.  None will survive the next few months.

"If Irae's forces defeat us, they will be transformed into undead by the followers of Kiaransalee.

"If not, the surface worlders will undoubtedly seek retribution for the raids and their slain lord.

"We would be doing the commoners a favor to end their suffering now.

"But, I can see your point.  The living are slightly more dependable than the Unliving.  

"I suppose a compromise is in order.  We march all the living off towards Maerimydra.  Any that refuse to go or are useless in a fight, we transform into undead.  Once the living die, we reanimate them as undead.

"We will give them the hope that if they survive the March to Maerimydra, and if they survive the Conquest, they might avoid becoming undead."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis turns to Quertus, 
"It takes a caravan a month or more to travel to Maerimydra from Szith Morcane.  

"How long will it take your magic to transport everyone here, including our new 200 strong army of commoners and undead, to Maerimydra?

"Do you think Solon, Eilos, or any of the Mages in the Inverted Tower have magics that would enable a quicker transport?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis turns to Zieggrek, 
"Zieggrek, Irae T'sarran destroyed the physical body that you knew as Alisannara Morcane, but my soul cohabits in Matron Ki'Willis's body.

"We may need to summon your father for the war against Irae.  

"Do you have any objection to shedding some of your blood?"


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

"The living are easily controlled through fear, but when reanimated their fear will evaporate and we will need another means to control them.

How do you plan to reanimate significant numbers from the dead and how do we control them once we do?  Torellan can only effectively control a handful of spawn and our own power to control the unliving is waning."


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Quertus slightly shakes his head as he performs calculations. "By teleporting, it would take me about 50 days to get all there. If we were to use _Shadow Walk_ we might make it in twenty days or so, but I'm not sure if most of our army would make it there alive, as the shadow plane is quite dangerous. I would suppose that at least Solon has transportation magic, but I'd have to ask him if it can be used to transport more people than my spells. 

Other possibility is to buy rather expensive scroll of an extremely powerful spell, that would probably enable us to transport all the 200 to Maerimyda in a day, but it's use is not without risks either. The scroll would cost thousands of gold pieces.

I would sugges sending our army by foot, while we teleport ahead and ambush the supply caravan, if it hasn't yet reached Maerimyda."

When Matron adresses Zieggrek, quertus speaks: "With proper spells and some time, I could summon some demons to fight for our cause. Their power would be debatable, as the most powerful can and will resist my spells."

When Carcelon comments about controlling the undead, Quertus speaks again: "I could raise and control about 50 skeletons or zombies if I bought the correct spell and some components. And I bet that Torellans spawn could create spawns of their own, though I wouldn't trust them as much."

OOC: Frankly, Quertus is in no hurry to get to Maerimyda. And the powerful spell he's talking about is _Teleportation Circle_.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron responds to Quertus, "You have twenty days to get the army to Maerimydra.  I don't care how you do it or what you have to expend or who you have to kill, but time is of the essence.  

"I will give you five days for planning purposes.

"So, twenty-five days from now, we will all be standing in Maerimydra."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis smiles in response to the plan to re-capture the caravan.


"Make it happen.  Your plan has my full support."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis turns to Carcelon, "The Goddess is depending on us to make do with our limited resources.

"So we lack the power to completely control the undead.  What of it?  Some of them may know fear, others might be seduced by promises, still others may have to be permanently destroyed as a lesson to keep others in line."


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

Still not entirely convinced that an army composed of commoners and barely controlled undead will be all that valuable in a fight against the balor & his minons that had been viewed through Lady Yssiryl's scrying glass, Carcelon nonetheless nods in acceptance & acquiesence to the Matron's demand.

Once the larger group begins to disperse to set about their tasks, Carcelon approaches the Matron,
"Mother, Kripp has renewed his request that we send an envoy to meet with his master.  He implied that his master shares our desire to see Irae defeated and may even have knowledge of Lolth's silence.  If for no other reason than to insure Kripp's continued service to us I believe it is worth the risk."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron orders Kripp brought before her and makes sure that Carcelon, Quertus, Tierak, and Zieggrek are still present.

"Kripp, I want to thank you and reward you for your effectiveness in our batttle against the undead.  

"Here are 20,000 gold pieces, as a small token of our esteem for the part you played in the battle.

"As your loyal ally, I planned to agree to your request to send one of our priestesses to meet with your master.  I planned to send Narcelia to meet your master.

"Narcelia seems to have gone missing.  If you and Quertus can find Narcelia, then she will go to see your master.

"If you can not find her, we shall have to discuss the merits of sending a different priestess."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Turning to Tierak, the Matron speaks, "We will soon enter a city full of demons.  Can you summon other Bebiliths to the Slaughter?"


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron thanks Kilcif for his service so far and agrees to his gaining possession of the four javelins of Lightning and one of the rings of protection +1.  In exchange, she wants the mithral armor back, all of which has the House Morcane insignia upon it.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

After readjusting the treasure with Kilcif, the Matron mentally commands him to adopt his usual bodyguard position behind her throne in the audience hall.

After a moment, she reflects upon something, then mentally orders him to add a smile to his glassy stare.

She then uses the Cephalometer to mindprobe and dominate Nobruzzal.  Nobruzzal joins Kilcif as a glassy eyed bodyguard to Matron Ki'Willis.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

"Mother, with your permission, I would like to pick the three or four most strongest from the warriors of Szith Morcane and turn them into vampires under my control. They would be a valuable asset in both battle and if quick transportation for small amounts of troops is required."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron responds to Torellan, "Certainly, but one at a time, Torellan dear.  You don't want to over indulge in blood just yet.

"I want you and Zieggrek to return to the surface world.

"The Shrine of Lolth has been desecrated by the followers of Kiaransalee.  

"We will need to sacrifice surface worlders to reconsecrate the shrine.  

"The blood of elven priests would be preferable, but any surface worlders will do.

"Carcelon and Tierak will reconsecrate the shrines once you return with the sacrifices."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

Torellan bows.
"If that be your will, Matron, then I will see to it. But I will need instructions from somebody who knows the surface. I need to know exactly where to go, since time is of uttermost importance for me in my current condition."


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron responds to Torellan, "Dariel will lead you and Zieggrek to the surface worlders.  I am confident that my sole surviving son will find your prey."


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "So, twenty-five days from now, we will all be standing in Maerimydra."





"Twenty-five days it is. I will see to the preparation as soon as I can. The caravan will never reach Maerimyda." 

When Matron gives Kripp rather much money, Quertus whinches. _*I can't create an army and prepare it for battle with nothing.*_ "Matron, and everybody else, as our timetable seems to be rather tight, and the preparation consumes rather much wealth, I would like to go and change the valuables we have looted on our journey this far, and which won't be needing to wealth more suited for our purproses. I can quickly transport few of us to Skullport and back with necessary equipment. I suggest that if there's something that you think that we might need to accuire, we go and accuire it now, and that if you have something you have no use for, you would invest it's wealth in our success.

I could also possibly summon few Bebiliths with some preparation. I'm also confident that if Narcelia is still alive, I'll be able to find him with suitable spells that I will accuire. I can then quickly transport Narcelia, myself and Kripp to meet with Kripp's master and back.

But I would also like to inquire from matron, that if we take all of Szith Morcane's population with us, what do we do with Solom and his wizards? I doubt that they will join us. Solom seems far too fond of his rather unproblematic lifestyle for me to picture him actively helping our conquest.

I will see to the removal of traps from the Shrine after I have returned from Skullport."

OOC: Speaking of unnecessary items, Matron has Sarduel's Slippers and Ring of Sustenance.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron responds to Quertus.

"Quertus, please ask Solom Ned'razak to visit me.  We need to discuss the future of Szith Morcane.  Please remind him that in my undead state, I seem to have a lack of patience.  He should visit me sooner rather than later."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 27, 2004)

Zieggrek nods in response to the Matron's words.

"Zieggrek will do what the Matron requires. Zieggrek will shed his blood when you wish. He will also accompany Torellan to the surface."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

"You're doing my shopping for me? Splendid."
Torellan hands his Amulet of Health +2, +1 Buckler, and a pile of healing draughts to the wizard.
"If the Matron would lend some of the gold of our glorious House, I would also like to have the enchantment of my weapons upgraded."


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Quertus ponders the Sword of the Dales. 
_
The Sword is old.  Several hundred years old at the least.  

Humans don't live for centuries, which means that the sword was made for some other Lord before Randal Morn.  

Perhaps there was a Lich who once ruled the Dales.  Or maybe the Sword was a hiding place for a Lich that wanted to hide his soul where no one would look.

But the Lich's soul is not in the sword.  Perhaps the Wizard failed to complete the transition process, or lost access to the sword.  Or maybe someone destroyed the soul somehow without damaging the phylactery.  Or maybe the Lich evolved into a more powerful being, a demi-lich or a demi-god and abandoned the phylactery.
_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif screams in anger but no one can hear it as his mouth fails him yet again.  He tries again and again to move his arms in an attempt to slam his morning star into the few reaming drow features of “it’s” face but his arms fail him also.  Instead he simply hears in a drone monotone voice that vaguely sounds like his own, “Yes, matron I live only to obey you…”


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Quertus nods to Matron before he leaves to his business. He first tries to get Matron's message delivered to Solom, and then he will gather the loot and ask for people to join him on the trip to Skullport. After the shopping trip, he will quickly take a look at the traps of the shrine (which he should be able to spot on sight now) and will try to dispel them. 

He also remembers the map they found from Dorina's chest. _*Lich's Mire... Maybe that has something to do with the sword's place of origin. We might also need to strike to the shadow dragon's nest. We can't leave it behind us.*_

OOC: That's the plan. The shopping trip can be done immediately, and the trap-removal the next day. Following actions to be declared after they're done. Of course Quertus and Icho will be spending as much time as possible in scribing spells to Quertus' spellbook.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

The Matron also authorizes everyone (except her bodyguards Kilcif and Guldor and her ally Kripp) to start stripping the furnishings of the noble level of anything valuable.  The members of House Morcane and House Millithor come up with an equivalent value of 5k gold each.  

The Matron herself does not participate in the stripping of the noble level.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Shadowdale

The nervous scribe walked into the Old Skull tavern.

Alias, or one of her "sisters," was singing by the main hearth.

After removing his cloak and stamping his feet to loosen the snow from his boots, the scribe walked into the room.  Seeing the man he sought, he went to take a seat by him.

"Greetings Axebane.  This song is amazing."

The man known as Axebane nodded a greeting to the scribe.  Not wearing his customary armor because of the intense cold, he still looked every bit the warrior.  No scars marred his handsome body, a body so muscular that legend claimed axes broke when swung against his body.

On the other side of the human warrior, a massive Minotaur sat on the floor and listened intently to the song.

The Axebane replied to the newcomer "Lhaeo, give my greetings to your master Elminister.  It has been a long time since we last talked.

"I have been showing my squire different aspects of human culture.  I am certain your master could add some excellent suggestions."

Lhaeo responded to the Axebane.  "Elminister is away on research, but I will let him know when he returns.

"I have ill tidings of another sort out of Daggerdale.  Randal Morn was kidnapped by drow."
...


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Narcelia dreams.

_She stands before an Avatar of Lolth, one in spider form. Unholy radiance streams from the Avatar outward, caressing Narcelia's body like a scourge. As she prostrates herself in submission, she sees that she is unclothed. The incongruity of Eilistraee's trademark and the presence of the Avatar do not go unnoticed. The cold stone ground presses into her uncomfortably and soon the awe and fear that come from being in front of an Avatar become annoyance at having to wait until the Avatar does . . . _something_. She wonders if the Avatar is an explanation of Lolth's Silence, or a rebuke. Perhaps the Avatar is here in response to the end of the Silence, or perhaps the Avatar is here to punish Narcelia for her less-than-loyal thoughts since the Silence began. Narcelia, strangely, knows no fear at this idea, and is instead grateful that Lolth has returned at all, even if it is just to punish Her priestesses. Suddenly she notices the lack of presence in front of her and she looks up, startled. The Avatar is gone. As she climbs to her feet and looks around her, she notices only a small spider beneath her, crushed into lifelessness._


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 3, 2004)

"Kripp, do you have either a divination or a _Sending_ that you can employ to determine whether Narcelia is alive before we spend the next month searching?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Kripp, do you have either a divination or a _Sending_ that you can employ to determine whether Narcelia is alive before we spend the next month searching?"




The Kuo-Toa nods quickly, saying 'After the mid of Night,does Kripp have ability,through _He Who Swims In Darkness_, does Kripp gain insightful aid.'

OoC:As soon as I can switch out spells, Commune and Sending are what's on the agenda, as well as Rmove Curse.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 4, 2004)

Narcelia dreams.

_She stands before an Avatar of Lolth, one in drow form. Unholy radiance streams from the Avatar outward, caressing Narcelia's body like a scourge. She prostrates herself in submission. She wonders if the Avatar is an explanation of Lolth's Silence, or a rebuke. Perhaps the Avatar is here in response to the end of the Silence, or perhaps the Avatar is here to punish Narcelia for her less-than-loyal thoughts since the Silence began. Narcelia, strangely, knows no fear at this idea, and is instead grateful that Lolth has returned at all, even if it is just to punish Her priestesses. Suddenly she notices a change in the presence before her and she looks up, startled. The Avatar now wears a mask and has become male. As Vhaeraun turns to gaze upon her implacably, red eyes burning through the holes in the mask, she recognizes his authority and shivers in the face of the godly power._


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2004)

ooc: Remove Curse is cast successfully on Kilcif.  What are you asking for Commune and Sending?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

Kripp casts _Sending_, attempting to connect with Narcelia.
'Narcelia,where are you?Trying to find you,we are.
Landmarks,identify,can you?Close to Lake?
Aid I send,elemental or demon,fish form.'


----------



## Endur (Mar 5, 2004)

Kripp does not receive a response from Narcelia.  He is unsure whether she lives and chose not to respond, or whether he could not reach her.

Kripp thinks it is possible that he doesn't know Narcelia well enough to mentally contact her with the sending spell.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Narcelia dreams.

_A male drow radiating godhood stands before her. His clothing is simple, and in shades of red and purple with black threaded throughout. He reaches out to touch her cheek tenderly, and she shudders under the weight of his hand. As she turns away from him, she sees the room flooding with blood, the blood of many sacrifices. Torn between the feathery touch on her cheek and her clerical upbringing, a scream is torn from her. "Lolth! This unworthy one begs your notice!" She raises her gaze to see the god's reaction to her cry to another deity, and as she glances at the wall, tens of spiders spill out from a crack in the stone. The spiders pour down and sink into the now ankle-deep blood. The loss of so many of Lolth's children stuns her into silence, and then the first of the small army climbs up the male drow's leg. He looks irritated at first, and brushes the next few off. As they keep advancing, however, he gives up and turns to face Narcelia fully. Wordlessly, he says farewell and promises to return. "I will save you . . ." echoes in the chamber after he is gone. The blood has drained off somehow, but the spiders seem minimized somehow without his presence._


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 16, 2004)

The Matron summons Carcelon and Kripp to her chambers. She inquires about their efforts to locate Narcelia and when she learns that they have made no progress she moves on dispassionately to another subject. As far as she's concerned Narceila is dead, and though she doesn't share that sentiment out loud, other matters must now take priority. 
For every day that they stayed here their enemy was gaining in strength and getting ever closer to her goal. Time was not in their favour, and they would have to leave Szith Morcane soon. Preparations would have to be made in relative haste.
The negotiations with He who Swims in Darkness would potentially be the most time consuming of their immediate tasks and their outcome would have a desicive impact on her plans. That was the primary reason why she had summoned the two clerics. 
Carcelon is appointed her envoy, and given the right to negotiate in the name of House Millithor and House Morcane, with a limited right to make concessions to the Kuo-Toans "within reason". Kilcif will accompany her and Kripp as a body-guard and a means of communications between them and the Matron. His word is to be considered an order from the Matron, but only when he's speaking in Abyssal.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 18, 2004)

"Yes Mother.  If either you or Tierak can take over organizing the restoration of the temple I can be ready to leave in a couple of hours."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 18, 2004)

"You need not concern yourself with that matter, it will be taken care of. Farewell, daughter, I am confident that you will prove worthy of your task."


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Narcelia dreams.

_She stands before a tapestry woven beautifully out of enchanted spider silk. The scene depicted is one she cannot ever recall seeing before. Two drow figures, one male, one female, both nude, dance seductively for each other. Narcelia looks more closely and realizes they are portrayals of gods. The woman wears silver rings on her fingers and, due to the magic of the weave, at times appears skeletal. The man has the muscles and scars of a warrior, and a shadowy aspect of a spider draped over his body. Suddenly the magic in the tapestry increases and the figures actually move across the spidersilk. The two deities go toward each other and embrace. The action holds all the passion a drow romance can hold, but the gods turn to Narcelia and she can see only cold calculation in their eyes. As they continue to cling to each other, their bodies meld and the arachnid aspect is overtaken by the undead aspect. Before Narcelia can question the apparent subsuming of Selvetarm into Kiaransalee, the spider dominates the undead. The two vie for control, but it is clear that the combined creature is more powerful than either of the two individually, even with the constant struggle against itself._


----------



## Endur (Mar 20, 2004)

Time passes quickly in the unending darkness of the Underdark.

Kripp communes with the Lord of All that Swims in Darkness.  The Lord reveals many terrible secrets, including the knowledge that Narcelia still lives and that she is unconscious, but not in imminent danger and that she is being carried towards the Lake of Shadows.

Torellan, Zieggrek, and Dariel wreck havoc among nearby farms on the surface world, slaying many surfacers and bringing prisoners back for the sacrificial ceremonies to rededicate the Temple of Lolth.

Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif travel towards the Lake of Shadows.

Quertus makes his trip to Skullport, buys several magical items of power, and returns to Szith Morcane without incident.  His experiments with the Sword of the Dales continue.  

Casting spells and asking questions of his familiar, Quertus begins to discover the legend of the Sword of the Dales.  Appearently the Sword was forged over 500 years ago.  A few centuries ago, an evil wizard sought to hide her soul in the sword and prepared the sword as a lich's phylactery.  Something went wrong however, and instead of becoming a lich, she became a type of undead spirit akin to a ghost and haunted the possessor of the Sword.  Some thirty years ago, a group of adventurers destroyed the undead spirit and gave the sword to Randal Morn to aid him in the quest of liberating Dagger Dale from the forces of Zhentil Keep.  

Many of the Drow commoners are still under a fog of mental control.  They are slowly recovering their mental faculties as the death of Dorina T'sarran causes the Domination to wear off.

Torellan begins to convert some of the Drow warriors into vampires under the direction of the Matron.  Coffins are built out of wood to hold the bodies of the slain drow.

Planning continues on how to attack Maerimydra.  The commoners and slaves are being assembled into a group that will march as an army.  The path will take them to the Lake of Shadows, where they will catch up with Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

Carcelon turns to Kripp;
"It's a long walk from here to the lake for the three of us.  Do you have means of getting us there faster?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Carcelon turns to Kripp;
> "It's a long walk from here to the lake for the three of us.  Do you have means of getting us there faster?"





'Fast Magic, Kripp not have.By Water, could we travel faster.Gills, you no have, Drow, useless is Kripp's _faster_ option,fear, do I...'


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2004)

Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif travel into the Underdark, leaving the Commoner level along the route that Kripp traveled to Szith Morcane.  

They pass through are a mix of natural Underdark caves and long, winding tunnels burrowed by who knows what manner of beast.  The caves range in size from 20' to 200' in size, the tunnels range in length from 50' to over 1000' with a width ranging from 3' to 30'.  The stone is almost entirely unworked, with frequent stalagmites and stalactites.

In the Upper Underdark, luminescent flora and faerzress provide occasional light, though not consistently.  Vents from the surface keep air fresh and moving in the passages, so air quality is not an issue as they travel.  Water trickles down from the surface.  Many different types of wild fungi grow in the caverns and the Underdark equivalent of small game can be found in the tunnels (rats, lizards, various giant vermin, etc.).  

Carecelon, Kripp, and Kilcif travel deeper into the Underdark, descending into the Middle Underdark as they approach the Lake of Shadows.  They have descended until they are some five miles under the surface of the earth.  The number of alternative tunnels is beginning to decline, making the choice of which way to go much easier.  

The flora and fauna become much less common, and air quality begins to become an issue.  Certain tunnels must not be followed, simply because of how the air smells.  

Kilcif is a subdued bodyguard as they travel, rarely speaking on his own except to utter the words of the Matron in Abyssal.

On the second day, a flight of Dire Bats attempts to drop upon the party from the ceiling and attack the party of travelers.  The Dire Bats are quickly slain by the powerful melee weapons wielded by Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif.

Kripp points out a fork in the trail that would lead the unwary traveler away from the Lake of Shadows.  

Kripp ponders how much he should trust the drow priestess and the bugbear.  Should he tell them that the fork in the trail led into the dangerous Naga Crawls, a place of terror inhabitated by Spirit Nagas?  Should he mention the community of Stone Giants that live on the edge of the Lake of Shadows?  Should he reveal the true nature of the Claw, the ruler of the Kuo-toa Shrine?  Should he describe the Awful Majesty of That Which Swims in Darkness, the absolute Tyrant of the Lake of Shadows?

On the third day, they are moving through a freshly dug tunnel approximatley 8' in diameter, when they encounter the digger of the tunnel.  A massive worm is approaching them from sixty feet away.  The worm entirely fills the tunnel.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

OOC: Do any of us know what it is?  Primarily I want to know if it regards us as "tasty snack" or "in the way".


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2004)

Carcelon does not recognize it.  But, you really don't have a good view of the worm.  All you see is the huge gaping mouth that looks big enough to swallow you whole.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

Carcelon takes a step back, ready to use her _Circlet_ if it attacks.
"Kripp, is there another way around?  I'd rather not try and go through it unless necessary."


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2004)

Narcelia dreams.

_
The Demonweb.  Vast.  Unending.  Strands of Web in the Gloom as far as the eye can see.

In the distance, the soul of a female drow flees along a great strand of the web, running in terror as if the strand were paved stone.  

Behind the female drow, a vast, insane, mutated spider gibbers as it pursues the fleeing female.

Closer they come to where Narcelia is watching.  

Narcelia recognizes the fleeing drow.  She is Dorina T'sarran.  In the Abyss, Dorina has lost her vampiric abilities and is just another soul to be harvested by the Predators of the Demonweb.

The Huge Spider is almost upon Dorina, when Dorina runs through a white burst of light and is gone.

The disappointed monstrosity gibbers to itself and goes in search of other prey.

Elsewhere... 

The naked drow female Dorina rises from the floor.  

She looks in wonder at her fully restored body.  Her lips run across her teeth and notice the absence of fangs.

The she sees her mother.  Skin as white as bone, a look of hatred and fury upon her face.

Behind her mother, her brother stands in full plate armor and holding his dire flail.  A wave of terror radiates from the red eyes behind the helm.

...
_


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2004)

The Matron runs a pair of fingers over the cold dead face of Torellan's latest victim, looking into his empty eyes with a pensive expression."You have done well, my son," she says without looking at him. "And you have earned an eminent position in our twin houses. The times are changing and the traditions of the past are weakening. We are no longer what we were," she smiles, "and striving to remake the past will only hold us back. Merits, competence and loyalty will carry greater weight than gender when it is time to rebuild our power after peace has been won." She turns to her oldest surviving son, "Yes, I see that you understand. Hold that knowledge close to your heart, for we can ill afford division now."

ooc: They are alone in the Matron's quarters.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2004)

"Thank you mother, I will indeed hold the words close to my heart. They'll all be safely stored in my drawer."
Torellan's dead skin was pulled tight across his face as he smiled a toothsome smile. Despite the drawbacks of undead-dom, Torellan had had a blast running along the ceilings of the fortress in dire wolf form and scaring the happless guards to half death.
"But unfortunately I can't keep many of these under control. There's no practical limit to how many I can make, but I believe four is the maximum I can hold under my will."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2004)

ooc: You can control a number of spawn up to two times your HD. If you are 12th level you can control 24.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Kripp steps behnd the Bugbear and fires his _Wand of Fleshripper_ at the Worm. He had seen similar things before, but never as close or as big...

'Worm would have us, Goblin Big, for supper! Is the usual state, eates worm, does the Fish!'
The Kuo-Toa laughs to himself at the irony, a fish eaten by a worm. Oh, the indignity!


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

ooc: control a number of "hit dice" up to two times your HD.  i.e. 12th level can control 24 HD.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: You can control a number of spawn up to two times your HD. If you are 12th level you can control 24.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

A black claw flies through the air and rips at the mouth of the worm.

The massive worm has been horriblely wounded, but it continues it ponderous movement straight towards the party of adventurers.

It either knows you are in its path and intends to swallow you, or it does not care.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

*Kilcif the Cunning*

Faced with an attack upon Carcelon, Kilcif mechanically follows his orders from the Matron to defend Carcelon against the oncoming Worm.

Facing his own death, Kilcif's goblinoid fears overcome the Matron's domination effect.  Kilcif's mind break free of its shackles.

Kilcif the Cunning is reborn.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 25, 2004)

Alright then.

Carcelon blasts it with her circlet and moves back 30'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif shakes his head quickly and debates rather or not to fake the domination till it suits him better but as he watches the female drow attack the worm he quickly realizes that she going to get him killed long before then if he doesn’t act now.  

Moving so that the drow is between him and the worm he bluntly speaks his mind as he pulls his bow and takes aim at the massive mouth, “I imagine that could be a fool hardy decision.”

Having already aimed he lets go of the arrow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2004)

The matron curses inwardly as she feels Kilcif break free on his compulsion, but shows no sign of it on her scarred features. Parts of her face have been partially consumed by acid, but other parts are as perfect and lovely as they were in life. 
She looks once again at Torellan and answers him.
"You can control four, and each of them can control four and so on. As long as we keep those high up in the chain of command safe we should have no problems maintaining discipline."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Kripp doesn't hesitate to hit the Worm again with another _Flesh Ripper_.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2004)

"I don't believe that the others would be strong enough to control as many as I am, Mother, I believe they can hold two at most.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 25, 2004)

"It matters not, there will simply be more levels in the hierarchy, and since your kind are not easily killed most of the links will remain unbroken. Continue your work, son, we still have some time for preparations."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC:  Are there enough skilled (i.e. 4+hd) warriors to actually continue creating vampires?  The chain of command pretty much stops when you have a generation spawning _Vampire Spawn_ instead of full-fledged _Vampires_.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

The party of adventurers attack the mouth of the worm with ranged spells and arrows.

The gaping maw absorbs the wounds and triples its speed, bearing down upon the adventurers faster than they can flee.  

Kripp is swallowed whole, while Carcelon and Kilcif narrowly dodge being devoured.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kripp is swallowed whole...




...
:|


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Kripp desperately tries to blast his way out with the _Fleshripper_ wand.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 25, 2004)

Carcelon's eyes flash with fury when the cowardly bodyguard _hides behind her_.

As it surges forward and devours Kripp, she _runs_ back (120') to get some distance while drawing her crossbow.


----------



## Endur (Mar 26, 2004)

After swallowing Kripp, the Worm slows to a crawl and then stops moving.

Kripp slips and blasts his way free.  

The worm is dead (or at least the front half of the worm is dead).

Will the adventurers tunnel their way through the worm, or go around and try another passage?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif had been on the verge of grapping lady Carcelon like a sack of potatoes and running when Kripp blasts his way though the worm.  Kilcif brushes past the drow as he steps up to help Kripp, "Imagine that I was right.  I guess we are looking for away to bypass this section of the tunnel?"









*OOC:*


Sorry Pyrex, but the Matron and her family isn't ranking to high in Kilcif's mind right about now.  Domination has that effect on people.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 26, 2004)

OOC:  No problem, it isn't personal.   (but that doesn't make _Carcelon_ any less upset...)

Carcelon moves up to check on Kripp
"Are you alright?"


----------



## Endur (Mar 26, 2004)

Kripp has various minor wounds from being squeezed by the worm and burned by its digestive acids, but he does not seem seriously injured.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

After seeing that Kripp is going to be okay Kilcif looks down at him with obviously amusement, “I’ve never heard of a fish baiting for a worm.” 

His own loud obnoxious laughter fills the chamber as he offers Kripp a hand.









*OOC:*


True, but you have to give him credit of thinking of grabbing you and running and not just tossing you at the worm.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 26, 2004)

OOC: True, but unlike the Matron I can't read your mind.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2004)

"Your wish is my command, Mother."
Torellan bows to the Matron Mother and then leaves, still facing the Matron for the first few steps, then turning and heading for the door. (If it is possible, Torellan goes through the door in _gaseous form_, otherwise he'll just have to open and close it like any lowly mortal).

He wanders around the fortress, spooking a guard every now and then. He goes to check on the four he has 'recruited' to the army of bloodsuckers. They were all hand-picked, strong, agile and smart enough to know not to fight against Torellan.
"The Matron gave us the go. You are each to turn two to our cause, no more, no less. Don't go for too strong-willed creatures, we need everybody to be in a leash." As an afterthought, Torellan adds one more condition when his spawns are heading out. "And I'd prefer you bite only males, females are much more fun alive."


----------



## Endur (Mar 27, 2004)

After another day and a half of travel, Carcelon, Kilcif, and Kripp arrive at the edge of the Lake of Shadows.  Kilcif's rambunctious behavior makes it obvious that he has broken free of the Matron's domination effect.  Carcelon is somewhat surprised that Kilcif didn't desert while the others rested.

The Lake of Shadows is huge, some 60 miles in its longest dimension.  The cavern above arches from 50 to 100 feet above the lake, and the lake reaches depthes exceeding 100 feet.  The waters of this lake are dark, a darkness so impenetrable that its surface reflects any light back to its source.  Smale waves and ripples zigzag across the water, suggesting that something, somewhere, is moving in the lake. 

Two islands, a small one close to the shore, and a larger one further out crowned by a sizable building, break the surface of the water nearby.

The tunnel the party was following has opened into the huge cavern.  From here, you can enter the lake, fly, or perhaps move parallel to the lake through a series of caves.  

Four massive rocks bounce off Carcelon's body, knocking her to the ground and drawing blood (68 points of damage).  

Several angry Stone Giants appear to be attacking Carcelon, throwing rocks from places of concealment thirty to ninety feet away.

Kripp knows the Giants live in the nearby caverns and have a treaty with the Kuo-toa (which maybe why they are not attacking Kripp).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif failed to note the exactly where there ambushers where at but in general he had a good idea where they where at based upon which direction the boulders had gone.

Seeing Carcelon’s battered body Kilcif moves quickly to her side lifting her, more quickly than gently, into his massive arms, “Lady, I think it’s time we got you out of here.”

Keeping his own body between Carcelon and the ambushers Kilcif moves back down the passage hoping that the natural formation will protect them as he yells at Kripp, “Any chance their friends of yours?”









*OOC:*



Pyrex, if the the above interaction bothers you I apologize and will be more than happy to edit my post.  

Nor can the Matron read Kilcif's mind as the spell has been broken.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2004)

Kripp calls out to the Giants 
" Allies of He-Who-Dwellss-In-Darkness! Under _his_ protection is Elf-Dark! Attack no more, not hostile is she! In peace, does she come!'

Kripp kneels down nex to the Drow and casts _Cure Critical Wounds_ <4D8+10> on Carcelon.
_If those rock headed giants had ruined Kripp's misson right at it's end...he would send them to the depths in agony for He-Who-Swims-In-Darkness to deal with..._


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

Kripp heals Carcelon for 30 points.

As Kilcif retreats down the corridor the way they came from carrying Carcelon, Kilcif gets hit by several incredibly accurate boulders for 51 points of damage.  The already wounded Carcelon takes another 17 points of damage.  

All of the boulders are thrown with such accuracy that they completely avoid hitting the plaintively speaking Kripp.  

A slow, deep somber voice speaks in undercommon.  Its accent makes it hard to understand, but it sounds like "Drow are evil!  Drow must die!"


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

After returning from his shopping expedition, Quertus heads to Matron's quarters to present the income to her (it's hopefully not fully in coins, the weight starts to add up after a while...). He knocks on her door, and when (supposedly) invited in, bows deep. "I have returned from Skullport, Matron Mother. The trip was success, and I was able to sell everyting we didn't have use for."

Quertus then proceeds to give the income to Matron's care (god I love bags of holding).

OOC: The about 90 000 would probably be in best shape as gems and/or platinium bars.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

Solom Nedrazak calls upon Matron Ki'Willis Millithor.

The Archmage of Szith Morcane speaks, 
"Matron Ki'Willis, it has come to my attention that your unliving son Torellan is transforming members of the garrison into vampires.

"While Szith Morcane may have enough population to comfortably support one or two vampires over the long term, a large number of vampires would soon exterminate the non-undead.  

"I permitted Dorina to be destroyed because of her vampiric nature.  

"Do you plan to travel the same route as Dorina?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2004)

The Matron smiles at her House Wizard briefly and accepts the proffered wealth. "You have done well, Quertus, and you continue to rise in my estimation. I trust you have deviced an way to transport our forces to Maerimidrya. Do you posess the required resources to make it happen?"

--
Solom is announced and enters. The Matron is sitting on her throne flanked by Quertus, Zieggrek and Solom's Dominated apprentice. The incorporeal form of a wraith hovers unseeable in the ceiling.

The Matron answers the Wizard with chill indifference.
"There is no need to concern yourself with that matter. And if you presume to threaten me further you put the peace between us at risk. Suffice to say that most of my vampiric forces will not remain in Szith Morcane for long. 
 Other matters are far more important. I am content to leave you to manage your own affairs here in Szith Morcane, as you have been doing until now. But I will need your reassurance that you will not allow the Tsarrans to retake the settlement once we have withdrawn the majority of our forces. If you perform your duty and provide significant assistance to my forces in at least one, and every other, major Tsarran assault on Szith Morcane and its surroundings I will reward you with the formalized ownership of the estate as my vassal, once the war is over. If you fail you will recieve nothing and if you betray me again you will be put down."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif grunts as a boulder bounces off the massive back and he looks down at Carcelon with a less than amused look on his ugly face, _You so owe me._

As he continues to move down the corridor he yells to Kripp, “I don’t think they listening to you!”









*OOC:*


100 ft (50 ft each move action)


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

The Archmage responds to the Matron.


"Well, seeing as you recognize the dangers of the situation, I will leave you to your planning.  The status quo is fine with me.  I wish your new vampires luck in whereever you send them.

"You need not worry about a T'sarran counter-attack on Szith Morcane.  

"My scrying reveals that the Fiend Kurgoth has captured nearly all of Maerimydra.  Irae T'sarran's forces are surrounded in the Great Castle of Maerimydra.  

"A _Forbiddance _encircles the castle, preventing any of the T'sarran forces from teleporting out.  The Forbiddance also prevents Kurgoth's forces from entering, and there is a stalemate of sorts in Maerimydra."


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2004)

The Matron leans back on the throne, looking at the wizard calmly. 

"We can not be certain that they have not left a chamber open for teleportation within the castle, trapped and hidded from divination. It can be done easily enough. Do not for one moment believe that you are safe Solom, that is the worst kind of folly.  
Even if the Tsarrans cannot reach Szith Morcane you should expect an attack from the surface. I will expect you to give your assistance regardless of who the enemy is."

She waves the matter aside, as if to imply that she knew he was aware of the dangers but that her words had to be said in any case. 

"What do you know of the disposition and integrity of Irae's and Kurgoth's forces and the Tana'ri's temperament and reputation? What is his stated goal in Maerimydra?"


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

The Archmage gives his report to the Matron.

"With regards to Irae's forces, little is known.  Beyond members of her immediate family and a few long term followers of Kiaransalee, her followers are recent converts and undead.  Irae may have support from other renegade cities where Lolth is not in ascendance.  

"Maerimydra Castle is protected from scrying, but all manners of undead are likely to be found within Maerimydra Castle.  Occassionally, Irae sends raiding forces of undead out of the castle into the city.  Banshees, Ghosts, Spectres, Vampires, and Undead Fiends have all been seen. 

"With regards to Kurgoth, there are many strange rumors.  Some of the rumors claim that he is a fiend of the first order, a Balor of the Tanarri.  Some of the rumors claim he is something else.  At the very least, you should presume he has all of the powers and abilities of a Balor, including a sword that can slice through enemies and armor like a knife through butter.

"He was originally summoned to Maerimydra through a pact with the deceased archmage of Maerimydra.  What his motivation is now, I do not know.  Perhaps the pact still binds him, but more likely he is simply pursuing his fiendish nature to revel in conquest and destruction.

"With regards to his army, I can give much more solid information since there are no magical protections blocking my scrying.  Approximately fifty Tanari, one hundred Giants, two hundred Ogres, and over one thousand humanoids of various types are either encamped around the Castle, or engaged in looting the city.

"Oh, on another matter, I have heard that infernal inquiries have been made regarding yourself and House Millithor.  I do not believe that Irae's minions would consort with devils from hell, so you may have another enemy that is making plans to move against you."


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I trust you have deviced an way to transport our forces to Maerimidrya. Do you posess the required resources to make it happen?"





Quertus nods. "Yes, Matron Mother. I purchased a scroll that allows us to transport our forces to Maerimyda. I will start to summon few outsiders to aid us in our cause, probably elementals as they're usually not as greedy as demons and devils. And they're of course strong enough to crush almost any normal opposition we probably encounter in Maerimyda. I will also see if I can find Narcelia, and then I will of course at last see to the capture of the caravan. I will keep you informed of my progress."


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, 13 of 68hp*

Carcelon cries out in pain and nearly stumbles to the ground as the four boulders strike her.

As Kilcif carries her down the corridor, she uses her _Prayer Bead_ to cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on herself (3d8+5).

Once Kilcif has carried her down the corridor (and presumably out of line-of-sight of the giants),
"You can set me down now.  I can stand."

Once Kilcif sets her down, she casts _Cure Critical Wounds_ on herself (4d8+13) and retrieves her wand to heal Kilcif.

"You almost certainly saved my life.  I will see you are rewarded appropriately"

OOC:  I think that's about as close to "Thank you" as Carcelon is willing to put to words.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Once Kilcif deduces that they are indeed safe he listens to the drow’s command as his massive hands wrap around Carcelon’s slender waist he lowers her gently to the ground, “Yes Lady Carcelon, but just in case stay close to the walls for your good.”

He nods thankfully as she heals him but finds himself at a loss of words as he is not use to this kind of act from a drow. 

As he regrips his morningstar he turns from her and looks back up the corridor, “We can discuss my appropriate reward later.”  He moves back up the corridor staying in the shadows as he looks for their ambushers.









*OOC:*


 Pyrex, he wouldn’t have done it if he only wanted an thank you.  He realizes that’s beyond a drow. 
Spot +16
Listen +15
Move Slightly +20
Hide +21


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 29, 2004)

Zieggrek stands at the Matron's side, not really listening to the archmage's report. He prepares to disembowel the mage at a gesture from the Matron. After the rampage on the surface, things had been pretty quiet here, and he was getting bored - although it sounded as if the House was getting ready to move. 

_Zieggrek has had too much time to think about Mother. Zieggrek wants revenge on T'sarran scum._

Zieggrek also tries hard not to think about the empty spot inside that he gets whenever he thinks of his mother. _Guarding Matron Mother is good enough. It is great honor for Zieggrek._


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2004)

Kripp, frustrated beyond measure, yells 'Know of this, will _My Lord_, know this, big ones!' as he runs off after the Drow and Bugbear.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2004)

Solom:

The Matron nods slightly, processing the information.
"Do you know of any other groups active in or around Maerimydra? Surface organizations? Loyalists of the old order? Disillusioned revolutionaries?"
--

Quertus:
"That is well, Quertus. Keep a strong guard with you when you negotiate with our outsiders."  
A slave announces the arrival of Solom, cringing in a poor imitation of proper servitude. The matron sneers inwardly, appearing to ignore the slave completely. She waves, to noone in particular, to admit the Archmage.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2004)

Letting Kilcif take point back towards the cavern, Carcelon fades into the shadows and waits for Kripp to move back up the corridor.

OOC: Hide/M.S. +10.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 29, 2004)

Double post...


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

The Giants do not pursue the fleeing Kilcif, Kripp, and Carcelon up the corridor.

Elsewhere, the Archmage responds to the Matron's questions.

"There may be other organizations active in the area of Maerimydra, but they are not appearant to scrying."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2004)

Putting his _Hat of Disguise on Carcelon and instructing her to appear as a Bugbear, Kripp leads the trio back the way that they had just run.
When the Giants are encountered again, Kripp will say 'Dead is Drow,envoy was she.Kripp and bodyguards now pass, Giants of the Earth.'_


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Elsewhere, the Archmage responds to the Matron's questions.
> 
> "There may be other organizations active in the area of Maerimydra, but they are not appearant to scrying."




"Thank you Solom, you may leave now. I will call on you again before we depart from Szith Morcane."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif finds that he cannot stop glancing at Carcelon as he wonders about how long it has been since he last saw a female of his kind as their where few in the Underdark and the ones that where were often broken, diseased or sometimes both.

As they got closer to the giants Kilcif refocused on the giants and the possible battle that could still happen.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 31, 2004)

Hoping she'll have a chance to get her revenge on them later, Carcelon accepts the hat from Kripp and disguises herself as a bugbear then follows Kripp into the cavern alongside Kilcif.

OOC: With the bonus from the hat, Disguse +22.


----------



## Endur (Apr 1, 2004)

The Giant squints his eye at Kripp and frowns.  He rumbles words in the giant tongue to the other Stone Giants.

He does not seem to trust Kripp at all, but he does not attack either of the bugbears.

Kripp and the two bugbears safely approach the lake shore under the watchful eyes of the giants (who seem to have large boulders in their hands just in case a certain drow priestess should show herself).


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 1, 2004)

The Matron, her connection to Carcelon's expedition broken, busies herself with the organization of the defenses of Szith Morcane. Torellan's vampires and their spawn (ooc: numbers?) are set to patrolling the Dodrien crypts and the caverns of Szith Morcane in gaseous form and as bats. Half the force is held back at the Noble Level to act as a defensive task force. Whenever a suspected enemy precense is encountered by the scouts they are to return to the noble level and notify the Matron and Torellan.


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

A scout notifies the Matron that a red Wizard of Thay appears to have taken refuge in the entrance of the Dodrien crypts.  The Red Wizard appears to be planning to camp and spend the night near the entrance.  He does not seem to have attempted exploring the crypts yet.

Elsewhere, Kripp casts a spell and the Kuo-toa and the two Bugbears cross the lake to a small island.  The island has a single, large (multi-story) building.  Statues and strange murals of wierd tentacled creatures surround the building.

After they safely enter the building, Kripp borrows his hat back.

Kripp brings Carcelon into the building into the basement level, which is flooded with water, and introduces Carcelon to 'The Claw', a massive Kuo-toa larger than a Fire Giant.  The Claw remains half submerged in the water.

The Claw speaks in the Kuo-toa language to Kripp.

"Alive and Unspoiled, Indeed.  That Which Swims in Darkness will be pleased."


The Claw lowers his left claw on Kripp's shoulder.  Abyssal energy flows out of his claw into Kripp's body.  

Wierd pulsing colors move through Kripp's body.  Carcelon and Kilcif watch as Kripp appears to mutate.  Kripp seems to be completely out of it and stumbles backward in the water as his body is mutating.

The Claw laughs, and ignoring Kripp, turns towards Carcelon, and speaks in the undercommon tongue.

"That Which Swims in Darkness Awaits."


The rear wall of the building opens up and the claw lowers its right claw, almost gently to pick up Carcelon.  His body movements make it seem obvious that he plans to take Carcelon out into the Lake of Shadows.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 3, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, ?? of 69hp*

Before crossing to the island and entering the structure, Carcelon will use her PoP-IV to restore _CCW_ to memory.

While both curious and concerned about what the giant kuo-toa and _TWSID_ have in mind a look of resignation crosses Carcelon's face as, knowing that she currently has little choice, she waits for The Claw to carry her out into the lake.

To Kilcif, "Wait here until I return.  If I do not return within two days return to the caves near the shore and wait for the Matron to arrive or make contact."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

The Matron sends Tierak, her Bebiliths, Zieggrek and 4 vampires to meet with the Wizard and invite him to an audience with their mistress. They are not to take no for an answer.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 3, 2004)

Zieggrek grins, showing many teeth.

"Yes, Matron. We will return with this Red Wizard to you."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

Tierak strives not to show appreciation for something, _anything_ to do, as this menial task ought to be beneath her.  Still, it beats waiting around, trying to find a pattern to Matron Millithor's madness.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2004)

Bloop<mutate>Bloop!'


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

The party of drow sneaks up easily on the oblivious Red Wizard.

The Red Wizard appears to have drawn glyphs on the grounds and walls near where he has set up some blankets which he is sitting on.

The surface worlder has not set up any lights, but he does not appear to be bothered by the darkness.


Elsewhere, the Claw carries Carcelon out of the building away from the larger island to a smaller island.  There are no buildings on the smaller island, indeed it appears to only be a rock sticking out of the water.  Several Kuo-toa are standing on the rock or in the waters near the rock.  The Kuo-toa appear to be equipped with holy symbols and various trident-like weapons, but none wear armor similar to Kripp's.

On one side of the rock, a dead male drow is chained to the rock by his arms.  His waist is below the waterline.  When the water recedes due to the waves caused by the Claw's swimming, Carcelon notices that the drow's body is missing below the waist, almost as if some great water creature ate everything below the waterline.

The Claw laughs as two of the Kuo-toa unlock the chains from the male drow's wrists.  "Lord of Maerimydra, Was He.  Food, Now!

"Here you wait for That Which Swims in Darkness.  Bride, Food, or Priestess, Not Yet Decided!"


The Claw hands Carcelon off to a trio of the Kuo-toa, who chain her to the rock while the drow male's body sinks below the surface of the lake.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

Tierak pauses to examine the glyphs (at a distance, and from cover); if they are runic wards, she'd rather not stumble across them blindly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

Seeing no way to protect Carcelon from what ever waits for her in the middle of the lake Kilcif simples nods his head and whispers quietly to surface elven to her, “Be careful and don’t trust any father than you can swim.”

He makes a simple gesture from the armor she is wearing to the water that could easily become her tomb.









*OOC:*


Yeah I know I’m late but I thought I should at least point it out anyhow…


----------



## Xael (Apr 3, 2004)

After the audience with Solom is over, Quertus bows to Matron and leaves to his business. His first priority is to find Torellan and give him the gold got from his stuff (2 558gp's worth). After that, he proceeds to finally check out the temple for any additional traps. And then he goes back to his studies.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"Just this? You should really brush up your salesman's skills", Torellan says with a grin, knowing quite well that Quertus couldn't have gotten much more from the items.


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

Tierak thinks they look like most other runic glyphs she has seen.  The Red Wizard even has runic glyphs on his skin.

After the Drow invite him to come with them to meet the Matron, the Red Wizard agrees.

His high-pitched voice drips arrogance and you take an instant dislike to the Red Wizard.

The Wizard crosses the glyphs without suffering any ill effects.  

As the group heads deeper into the Dodrien Crypts, Zieggrek hears the voices of more surface worlders entering the Crypts through the main entrance.

"Camaraderie, adventure, and steel on steel. 
The stuff of legend! Right Boo?"

 "Squeek!"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As the group heads deeper into the Dodrien Crypts, Zieggrek hears the voices of more surface worlders entering the Crypts through the main entrance.
> 
> "Camaraderie, adventure, and steel on steel.
> The stuff of legend! Right Boo?"
> ...



Zieggrek pauses. As he realizes that the Matron had not ordered them to return with anyone else but the wizard, he whispers to Tierak, "Zieggrek hears more surface-sum. Should Zieggrek send them to the Abyss?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Zieggrek pauses. As he realizes that the Matron had not ordered them to return with anyone else but the wizard, he whispers to Tierak, "Zieggrek hears more surface-sum. Should Zieggrek send them to the Abyss?"




"No, I believe caution is in order."  Tierak requests that one of the Bebiliths investigate them ethereally.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "No, I believe caution is in order." Tierak requests that one of the Bebiliths investigate them ethereally.



Zieggrek settles back on his haunches with a rather disappointed look and eyes the Red Wizard, wondering if these are some of his companions. Then he proceeds to wonder if the Red Wizard tastes different from other humans, because of the tattoos.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

The Bebilith stares at Tierak as if it does not quite comprehend Tierak.  The Bebilith sends a mental image of the Bebilith slaying a surface worlder.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

Quertus tries out his new Scrying spell in the Inverted Tower's scrying room.

He is unable to scry upon Narcelia.

Trying for Menzoberanzan, Quertus is much more successful.  The buildings of the city seems to have recovered from the slave revolt, but there is much commotion in the city.

One of the Major Houses on the Ruling Council, House Agrach Dyrr, seems to be under siege from several of the other houses on the Ruling Council, including House Baenre and House Barrison del Armgo.  

Fierce Battles rage in the stone caverns surrounding Menzoberanzan, as drow defenders battle Gray Dwarves from Gracklstugh and an army of half-fiends.  

Trying to scry upon another drow city, Quertus focuses on the city of Shimmering Webs, Ched Nassad.   At first, he thinks that protection spells have re-directed his scrying, for all he sees is an empty stone cavern.  Then he realizes that there are bits and pieces of rubble at the bottom of the chasm and that he is looking at Ched Nassad.  The city has been completely destroyed; all of the great webs that suspended the city in the chasm are gone.  Quertus does not know what sort of spell could have destroyed a entire drow city, but whatever it was, must have been very thorough.  Not one building remains intact in the great cavern of Ched Nassad.  The only creatures in sight are kobolds looting the rubble at the bottom of the chasm.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

While the power of the Abyss floods Kripp's body and his form mutates, his brain is filled with strange, chaotic visions.  

Kripp learns one of the greatest secrets of his cult, that the Lord of All That Swims in Darkness is held prisoner in a fortress on the surface world.  The Lord can still grant spells to his followers, but he can not escape the bindings, and only the holiest of holy warriors can open the final seal.

Kripp sees a vision of the future and sees the holy warrior destined to open the final seal.  A warrior from the surface world, known as the Axebane, and famed across the sword coast for his deeds of valor in the area around Baldur's Gate. A warrior who wields the Sword of Heroes, Carsomyr, and wears the legendary helm and armor of Balduran himself.  

The vision (and the mutations) end when Kripp realizes that when the human opens the final seal, it won't be to free the Lord of All that Swims in Darkness, it will be to destroy Kripp's Lord once and for all.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

Narcelia dreams her strangest dream so far.

She is in a zoo.  A zoo where humanoids are kept in cages.  She herself is in a cage and the sign says, "Matron Mother of House Millithor".  Illithids come and look at her and other Matron Mothers in the zoo.  The cage next to hers, with the sign "Matron Mother of House Baenre", is empty.

She does not feel any anger or frustration or any emotions other than simple happiness.  Her clothing and all her possession are gone, but now she wears a valuable silver collar that the masters have given her in exchange. 

Her Mother's good friend, Master Klaxeon the Inquisator, comes and visits her in the zoo every day.  He asks her many questions about herself, her brother Marckarius, and her parents.  Narcelia is always happy to answer questions.  He also asks questions about her cousins Quertus and Eilos, and who they studied with to learn the magical arts.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Bebilith stares at Tierak as if it does not quite comprehend Tierak.  The Bebilith sends a mental image of the Bebilith slaying a surface worlder.




Tierak mentally curses herself for forgetting the difficulties of communicating with the Bebiliths.  She instead orders one of the vampires to spy on the other surface-dwellers in gaseous form.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

The Vampire goes off to spy upon the surface worlders.  It returns sometime later, ignoring you while still in gaseous form, and heads on past you towards its coffin.

Zieggrek hears some yells in the distance, echoing off the cavern walls, "Evil around every corner.. Be careful not to step in any!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 4, 2004)

"Damn.  They're more powerful than I'd hoped."  To two of the remaining vampires, "Escort our friend to Matron Millithor."  To Zieggrek, "Perhaps we shall need to investigate ourselves.  Be wary."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Damn.  They're more powerful than I'd hoped."  To two of the remaining vampires, "Escort our friend to Matron Millithor."  To Zieggrek, "Perhaps we shall need to investigate ourselves.  Be wary."




ooc:
[hint] Maybe our friend knows how powerful and how many they are. [/hint]
It also turns out that we have only two newly made vampires in action, well one now.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Here you wait for That Which Swims in Darkness.  Bride, Food, or Priestess, Not Yet Decided!"
> The Claw hands Carcelon off to a trio of the Kuo-toa, who chain her to the rock while the drow male's body sinks below the surface of the lake.




OOC: Fortunately, a Mithril BP doesn't make swimming all that hard.  Unfortunately, I really don't think it matters...

Once she sees that they mean to chain her to the sacrificial rock Carcelon begins to struggle, trying to fight her way loose from the three Kuo-toa.

OOC2:  Probably can't out-grapple all three of them, but being strapped to a rock doesn't exactly make for a strong negotiating position.


----------



## Endur (Apr 5, 2004)

The Sound of Thunder echoes down the corridor from behind the party of drow.

The Red Wizard winces at the sound, then turning to the Drow with a Beaming Smile on his face, "Let us make all haste to your Matron.  I have an amazing offer to make her.  An offer she will not refuse.

"Pay no attention to those cursed do-gooders behind us."


----------



## Endur (Apr 5, 2004)

The slippery Kuo-toa manage to wrestle her arms into the chains.  Her legs are left free.  The positioning of the chains would cause her to be waist-deep in the water, if not for the water-walking spell Kripp had cast on her earlier.  

Carcelon's darkvision allows her to see through the clear water.  The rock is on the edge of a ledge. The water is only five to ten feet deep near the rock, but it falls off quickly and reaches depths exceeding one hundred feet in less than twenty feet from the rock.

The Kuo-toa and the Claw back away from the Rock.

It begins to grow darker.  The water turns pitch black around the rock.  Even the air grows dark.

Carcelon can no longer see.  She can feel and hear commotion in the water.  

Something comes.  

Something large.

Something powerful.


----------



## Endur (Apr 5, 2004)

Narcelia's strangest dream continues.  There is no way to tell night from day in the zoo, but sometimes the Masters are present and sometimes they are absent.

In one of the absent times, she suddenly speaks a word in a strange language and the door to her cage opens.  How strange, she thinks to herself, I'm speaking words I don't even know.

She walks out of the cage and out of the zoo.  She continues to be in her happy frame of mind as she leaves the city.  

At the edge of the city, her collar causes her pain, but she speaks another word that she does not recognize and she no longer feels pain as the collar falls off her neck.

Narcelia continues to walk away from Ornydoll, and her happiness gradually fades.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Sound of Thunder echoes down the corridor from behind the party of drow.
> 
> The Red Wizard winces at the sound, then turning to the Drow with a Beaming Smile on his face, "Let us make all haste to your Matron.  I have an amazing offer to make her.  An offer she will not refuse.
> 
> "Pay no attention to those cursed do-gooders behind us."




"Very well, but any damage they do comes from your hide if you've even the slightest to do with this."


----------



## Xael (Apr 5, 2004)

Quertus ponders the destruction and general mayhem going on. He thinks of the possibility of teleporting to Ched Nasad to interrogate some of the Kobold or other survivors, but decides to leave that to later. He then tries to focus on the Gracklstugh (city?) to see if there are much dwarves left in there. There's always the possibility of "distraction"...

_*How the hell I'm going to tell this to Matron... With Ched Nasad gone and Menzoberranzan in what seems like an open war, we need to make up a backup plan. Maybe I should visit Menzoberranzan. Later.*_

OOC: It's probably too early for Kilcif, Kripp and Carcelon to have gotten to their destination, since the trip took a week. Right? Otherwise Quertus would scry them too.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 5, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Very well, but any damage they do comes from your hide if you've even the slightest to do with this."



Zieggrek glances back and forth between Tierak, the Red Wizard, and the direction of "cursed do-gooders", awaiting Tierak's orders.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 5, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Zieggrek glances back and forth between Tierak, the Red Wizard, and the direction of "cursed do-gooders", awaiting Tierak's orders.




Tierak quickly signs to Zieggrak "They're already on alert, and I'd rather see what this Thayan has to say before charging blindly at them.  Worst comes to worst, we can use him as cannon fodder.  We'll get him to Matron Millithor, and warn her of them."


----------



## Endur (Apr 5, 2004)

Quertus scries upon Kilcif, Kripp, and Carcelon and notices that they are but a few hours walk from their destination, the Lake of Shadows.

Scrying upon the Caravan, Quertus sees that the caravan is approaching a vast cliff in the Underdark.  Flying humanoids (gargoyles?) seem to be flying along the cliffside in the currents.  Quertus is uncertain how the caravan will manage to climb that escarpment.

As Quertus continues his scrying, he notices that Gracklstugh is still a bustling city of dwarves, although some of its streets are relatively empty.  His scrying focus begins to steam, and melts until it is destroyed.

After mentioning the destruction of the scrying device to Solom Ned'razak, Solom mentions that an Ancient Red Dragon lives in Gracklstugh.  The Dragon has often times done far worse to those who scry upon Gracklstugh.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Something comes.
> 
> Something large.
> 
> Something powerful.




Fighting to prevent fear from blossoming into panic, Carcelon takes refuge in the indignity of being chained to a rock and left as fishbait and calls out to the entity in the darkness;

"I have come, at the request of your emissary Kripp, to represent the priestesses of House Millithor.  Is this the way you treat all of your invited guests?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tierak quickly signs to Zieggrak "They're already on alert, and I'd rather see what this Thayan has to say before charging blindly at them. Worst comes to worst, we can use him as cannon fodder. We'll get him to Matron Millithor, and warn her of them."



Zieggrek clenches and unclenches his killing claws to distract from his smaller pair of hands as he signs back, _Yes, Tierak. Zieggrek will follow wise plan you have created._


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

The only answer is to Carcelon's question is the splashing of the waves.  In the darkness, she is completely unable to see.

Then she feels something cold and slimy touch her face.

An image forms in her mind, of an obsidian rod topped with the skull of a human from the surface world.  Words echo in her mind.
_
"Destroy the Skull atop the Wand and your access to divine power will be restored.

"Powerful enchantments protect the Skull.  Only someone willing to sacrifice themself for the sake of another can destroy the Skull.

"You will see this Wand in Maerimydra before you die."
_


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Tierak and Zieggrek return to the Matron with the Red Wizard.  He bows and addresses Matron Ki'Willis in undercommon and drow.

"Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, I am Edwin Odesseiron of the Red Wizards of Thay.  I find myself in possession of information that will please you greatly and cause you to progress in the eyes of the Spider Queen.

"Viconia DeVir, the heretical former priestess of Lolth who was sentenced to die by the Ruling Council of Menzoberanzan, is in the crypts above even as we speak.  Surely she will make a great sacrifice for the Spider Queen.

"She has a few simpering do-gooder fools with her, who should not present any resistance to your powerful minions.  They did manage to utterly annhilate the drow city of Ust Natha, slaying Marton Ardulace, a Balor, and the rest of the residents of the city, but I'm sure your minions can handle them."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 7, 2004)

ooc: What does Ki'Willis know of the Child of Bhaal and his followers? Does she know that Irenicus managed to steal his divine spark, and does she believe that she might be able to re-create the process given enough time and resources?

Ki'Willis smiles, cold and mocking, and answers the Wizard in an indifferent tone. "What is the value of one lost priestess in these days of dissolusion? The Spider Queen has greater matters to concern herself with, as do I. I have little reason to waste my resources on this random encounter. You are the one who seems to have a vested interest in their destruction and you will have to offer me substantial compensation and assistance if you want me to slaughter these foes of yours."

The Matron gestures to an attendant to order all troops to high alert and to prepare to defend the Noble Level.

"Now, tell me more about this group. What are their strengths and weaknesses, their skill of arms and magic? The spells and items they use in combat? What tactics do they usually preferr?"


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2004)

Quertus ask Solom if this knows anything of the cliff where the caravan seems to be and/or about the Gargoyles there. After that he'll head to discuss the happenings of Ched Nasad and Menzoberranzan with Matron.

OOC: No idea about timeline anymore.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Destroy the Skull atop the Wand and your access to divine power will be restored..."




"Who holds the wand and why do you wish to see the wand destroyed?"


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

ooc: Everyone is on the same time right now, approximately one week after Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon left for the Lake of Shadows. 

Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon arrived at the Lake of Shadows right after your scrying device malfunctioned.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: No idea about timeline anymore.


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Solom responds that the cliff is known as the Wailing Cliffs.  The Shadow Dragon Glouroth makes his lair there.  The Gargoyles are servants of Glouroth. 

Before Dunneth Wharreil died, Glouroth served the Archmage of Maerimydra (Dunneth was once known as the Dragonlord) and participated in the revolt in Maerimydra.

Solom does not know what happened to Glouroth after Dunneil was slain.

Solom also tells Quertus that the Wailing Cliffs are a site of a magical confluence that disrupts planar travel into nearby planes.  Teleport might function, but Shadow Walk and Ethereal Travel could have unpredictable effects, due to a confluence with the Shadow Plane.


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

The disembodied voice responds to Carcelon's question.

"When you see it, you will know the answers to all of your questions."


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Matron Ki'Willis would have heard rumors that the hero of the Sword Coast, the human known as the Axebane has divine blood.  Whether he is half-celestial, a Child of Bhaal, or something else, Ki'Willis would not know.

With regards to Irenicus, she would know very little, other than that the drow city of Ust Natha joined a human archmage named Irenicus on an assault on an city of surface elves.  Irenicus was defeated and the drow were annhilated, most say the Axebane had something to do with that.

She does not know anything about Irenicus's plans to drain power from the Child of Bhaal, although Edwin probably knows a great deal.

Edwin responds to Matron Ki'Willis, "Sorry, I seem to have left my compensation behind.  

"I just came on a courtesy visit to inform you of what was going to befall you."

ooc: he describes Minsc, Imoen, Nalia, Jaheira, Viconia, and the child of Bhaal.  detailed descriptions later.

"I wish you luck.  They are reputed to be very thorough on cleaning out every dungeon room.  I suggest you take a vacation elsewhere.  Its been nice meeting you, I'll be on my way now."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: What an excellent non-answer.  Now let's see if it's willing to put it's money where its mouth(ful of sharp, nasty, pointy teeth) is.

"As you are interested in seeing us destroy the wand, are you willing to aid us in doing so?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Edwin responds to Matron Ki'Willis, "Sorry, I seem to have left my compensation behind.
> 
> "I just came on a courtesy visit to inform you of what was going to befall you."
> 
> ...




"Not quite yet, mr Odesseiron." 

"You are mistaken if you believe that my confrontation with your enemies is inevitable. I have no intention of initiating any agression towards them unless given sufficient reason to do so. And I do believe they will consider me the lesser of two evils once I have explained the situation. I am an enemy of the enemy of all life."

"If you want these individuals killed you will have to make an active contribution, this may be your best chance of getting rid of them. Do not underestimate the forces at my disposal or the defendability of my position. I am a far more formidable tactician than any of the enemies they have fought in the past."  

Meanwhile as she's speaking she orders (in handtalk) the coffins to be brought up to the temple of Lolth and the Bebilith's to seal all but one of the entrances to the temple with webs. She orders that a summon be delivered to Solom. (She has already ordered all her forces to be brought to the Noble Level)

ooc: Diplomacy +24.


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

The disembodied mental voice does not reply to Carcelon.  Instead, the slimy cold flesh removes itself from her head.

The darkness lessens gradually and Carcelon begins to be able to make out a shape in the darkness.  A giant eye, bigger than Carcelon, is staring at her from only a few feet away.  She can not see the body in the darkness.  Then it gets darker and she can not see the eye anymore.

The water roils as something massive moves in the lake.

After a minute, it clears enough for her to see again.

_That Which Swims in Darkness_ is no longer anywhere in sight.


Elsewhere, The Claw returns to Kripp and smiles at him.

"The drow go to Maerimydra.  The Lord says stay or go to Maerimydra.  The Lord says that if you go, you will not return."


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Edwin smiles an evil smile.


"I would like to see you explain the lesser of two evils to Minsc.  I would love to see that. 

"But, I'm afraid I have important business elsewhere.  I have already been killed twice by that rodent-loving fool from Rashemen and I have no intention of dying a third time.

"I am not without pity for your situation however.  I would be willing to divulge the nature of their quest in exchange for a small trifle.  The smallest of trifles that your minion Solom owns.  A book written by the scholar Kalamitus.  The second volume of his Travels.

"I do not underestimate your tactical abilities.  I am certain you are the most dangerous enemy the heroes face.  Several Ancient Dragons, Archmages, Liches, and a Demi-lich might have disputed that with you, but they have all been destroyed so they are unable to argue the point."


Eilos Millithor came to the Matron and told her that Solom Ned'Razak said he was busy with a magical experiment and would be unable to come to the noble level at this time.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: Well, I guess I won't be asking any more questions.

As the world fades back in to view Carcelon begins looking around for the three priests, clearly expecting them to come turn her loose.

If the priests are not around, she begins taking 20 on Escape Artist to get herself loose from the manacles.


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

The three Kuo-toa priests do not return.

After five minutes of struggling, Carcelon manages to remove her wrists from the manacles.  The water walking spell is still active.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: About how long has it been since the _Water Walking_ was still cast?  Unless things have taken longer than I think they did it's been mabye 15min.  Also, how far is it to the first island where Kilcif & Kripp are waiting?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Edwin smiles an evil smile.




And Ki'Willis smiles back. _Oh, do stay a little longer, fool. And you will have no alternative but to fight those you led down to us. _  

"I do not suppose you would be interested in returning from death in a more powerful and durable form. Doubtless you have already considered that, and rejected the option. 
 Very well I shall make the request to Solom but I can make no guarantees. Wizards have a tendency to grow attached to their small trifles, and if it is of value to you it is almost certainly of value to Solom."

Ki'Willis gestures to a servant, ordering him to let Solom know of Edwin's request, and to make no great haste in returning. "Please remind Solom that his experiments and himself are unlikely to survive if we suffer defeat at the hands of these zealots."


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Carcelon doesn't know the answer to either question.  She can not see the shore from the rock she is on, nor is she certain in what direction the shore lies.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 8, 2004)

Hearing this "Edwin" make increasingly disrespectful remarks to the Matron, Zieggrek growls and moves behind him, breathing fetid breath on the back of the Red Wizard's neck. He waits for the Matron to give the expected order to rip this impudent bastard asunder.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Elsewhere, The Claw returns to Kripp and smiles at him.
> 
> "The drow go to Maerimydra.  The Lord says stay or go to Maerimydra.  The Lord says that if you go, you will not return."




Kripp startes back at _The Claw_, nodding at the finality of the statement.
'The Work of the Lord do I follow.I will go to the City of the Drow and do what has been asked of me.'


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Edwin cringes when he feels the breath of Zieggrek on his neck.  The cowardly wizard stumbles a few feet away from Zieggrek.

The Matron's messenger returns with a stone tablet.  "Solon said that the 'Travels' are yours to do with as you see fit, Matron."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Carcelon doesn't know the answer to either question.  She can not see the shore from the rock she is on, nor is she certain in what direction the shore lies.




OOC: Hmm, if I needed to I could _Alter Self_ into something with a swim speed if I needed to, but that really doesn't help if I don't know which way I came from.  What else is on the island Carcelon is on?


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Its just a big rock, nothing else besides you.  You are not sure which way you came from.  If you had to guess, you would guess you came from the opposite direction of which _That Which Swims in Darkness_ came from.


----------



## Endur (Apr 9, 2004)

In the crypts, a female voices asks, "How are we helping the less fortunate trudging around in HERE?" 



In the Matron's audience hall, Edwin accepts the stone tablet from the Matron, and says, "The heroes of the Sword Coast are here on a quest for Elminister.  Their quest is to rescue Randal Morn."


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 9, 2004)

Cursing the Kuo-toa who left her on this rock, Carcelon readies a potion of _Alter Self_ (in case the _Water Walking_ fades) and sets off across the water in the direction she thinks she came from.


----------



## Endur (Apr 10, 2004)

Carcelon crosses the Lake of Shadows.  Nothing bothers her, and the water walking spell lasts her long enough to rejoin Kripp and Kilcif on the island with the temple.  

Kripp has a sudden memory of the Phantom Marckarius screaming "Narcelia" in his mind and then, strangely, Narcelia materializes in front of the three adventurers.  She looks at them strangely for a moment and then falls asleep.  She does not appear to be wounded, but she is naked and all of her possessions are missing.


----------



## Endur (Apr 10, 2004)

Edwin speaks to the Matron,

"Thank you Matron Ki'Willis.  I have enjoyed doing business with you.  I will be leaving now.  Good luck in your endeavors."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking impassively at narcelia, Kripp smiles at the bugbear and says (in a tone semi-mocking) 'Found Narcelia,did Kripp,happy now, would be Matron.'
The Kuo-Toan's humor, of course, comes through in a less than snappy manner, but that's just fine with him; He got the joke.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif makes a sound that can only be that of stifled laughter as he moves over to Narcelia, _As if she could ever be happy…_

Bending down he checks on her general health, for any usually markings, and for any signs of where she has been for the past few days/weeks, "Anyone want to ponder how she got here?" 









*OOC:*


 Heal /7, has she been fed? 
Search /14: Anything weird on her body or about her body?
Spot /16:  Anything weird on her body or about her body?
Knowledge; Nature /6, Does he recognizance anything found on her body that deals with nature?  

Note: He’s not to worried about her modesty.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Narcelia looks thin, but she does not appear to be starving or malnourished.  Her body appears normal. She soon wakes up and has no memories of where she has been for the past ten days, other than memories of her vivid dreams.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

Narcelia sits up and strives to hide a shiver. "Where are my clothes? What are we doing here? Where is the Matron?" She glares at Kilcif and Kripp and looks questioningly at Carcelon. _Such vivid dreams! How long have I been asleep? What is going on? Where is my scourge?_ She shakes herself mentally.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Ignoring the Drow's impertinent tone as much as he did her nudity, Kripp pondered the charge levelled by his Lord. Looking out across the Lake, he searched for a sign of Carcelon.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Carcelon rejoins Kripp, Kilcif, and Narcelia.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Kilclif; Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif not looking to give answers and hoping only to receive them Kilcif ignores Narcelia’s questions for the most part only speaking enough to remind her what happened, “You’ve been gone a tenday…  After you where swept down river what happened?  What do you remember?”


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

[Oops, sorry about the missing Carcelon. I was confused on timing.] Narcelia hides her disorientation with haughtiness. "It does not matter what I remember. Take me to the Matron." She climbs to her feet somewhat unsteadily, and looks around for something to give her a clue as to how she got here or where her belongings might be.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks frustrated at her answer but replies patiently as he takes a step forward ready to catch the weakened drow if need be, “Lady Narcelia, we’ve been traveling for a week on are own.  The Matron is still at Szith Morcane and I’m uncertain of when we shall see her again.”

Eying Narcelia’s nakedness Kilcif watches her with a slight grin before he turns to the others to judge their reactions before he turns back to Narcelia.  Pulling out a large shirt made out of rough material that had obviously seen better days he gives a what could only be described as slightly apologetic but determined look he offers it to her, “I’m sure it’s beneath your standards but it’s what I got…  We’ve been traveling light so I’m uncertain what Lady Carcelon has to offer but the fact remains you’ll probably want it on over some armor.”


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

ooc: Kilcif has several sets of studded leather armor.  As far as I know, Kilcif did not leave any of his possession behind in Szith Morcane.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Edwin speaks to the Matron,
> 
> "Thank you Matron Ki'Willis.  I have enjoyed doing business with you.  I will be leaving now.  Good luck in your endeavors."



ooc:
Does Edwin appear to have any protective spells up? How many of my allies and followers are in the room?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Kilcif has several sets of studded leather armor.  As far as I know, Kilcif did not leave any of his possession behind in Szith Morcane.











*OOC:*


You’re probably right but I was under the impression that we sold everything that we currently weren’t using.


Yeah 4000!  I have no life.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Edwin appears to have a number of tattos and his robes look magical.  No other visible spell effects.  

You can have any non-vampiric minion in the room (and excluding Solom and his apprentices).  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Does Edwin appear to have any protective spells up? How many of my allies and followers are in the room?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

Narcelia does not bother to cover herself, trusting the fear of drow to keep the lesser races in check, and not at all ashamed of her nudity. When Kilcif leers at her, she smacks him and turns her back to the impertinent bugbear. _If we were at home, I would never have to stand for this,_ she thinks, fuming. However, when he offers the shirt, she takes it after a moment. She wrinkles her nose at the sight and smell of it but puts it on. "If you have armor," she says coldly, "now would be the appropriate time to give it to me." She eyes him, appraising what he has that she could use. [What is Kilcif carrying in the open--weapons/armor/anything?]

After Kilcif's response:
Almost self-consciously, she smooths her hair with her hands. When she feels more presentable, her fingers flash to Carcelon. _Sister, have I truly been gone a week? What has happened since I was washed away?_ She turns and levels a glare at Kripp for being the cause of the deluge.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Kilcif notes the smack with a growl that sounds more lustful than angered he continues leers down at her but he quickly shakes his head trying to regains his composure as he responds to her demands he seems to lack the usually dislike for authority, “Yes I have armor and even a weapon or two.”

He pulls out a studded leather armor, a buckler, a rapier and a dagger that all seems to be in near flawless shape.  He keeps his grip on it as allows her to take it and he speaks in a serious tone, “This is mine and this is above what my contract states I need to do so I’m not doing it for any other reason that I want too.”   He smiles friendly like, “Consider it a gift, or a reward, I doubt anyone else in your family could have survived what you have.”

He gives a smile of friendly admiration as he lets the items leave his grip.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

The Archmage of Szith Morcane, Solon Ned'razak, grants Quertus permission to use Solon's scrying device, but only if Quertus agrees not to scry on any dragons or powerful fiends.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Edit: I'm an idiot... (two windows, two threads, same game…  bad idea.)


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Quertus thanks Solom for his offer, and says that he'll make use of it if he has to scry someone or something before he has the chance to replace his own scrying device. 

Then he'll head to meet with Matron.

OOC: Hoping to meet (and kill) Edwin.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Echoing in the Dodrien Crypts:

"Magic is impressive, but now Minsc leads.  Swords for Everyone!"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2004)

Moving to Carcelon, Kripp bows slightly, saying 'Blessed are you,meet with _Lord Who Swims In Darkness_,Good Fortune, I think, you have now.Caution we must,Stone Giants watch,2 Drow we now have.'

Needing no more time among his Folk,Kripp is ready to retuen to the Matron, and his _greater plans_..


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2004)

Narcelia watches as Kripp speaks to Carcelon, brow slightly furrowed in confusion. _Stone giants? Where _am_ I?_


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Rebellion on the Commoner Level

Matron Ki'Willis assembles Zieggrek, Tierak and the Bebiliths, Dariel, Torellan, and three of Torellen's vampiric warrior minions to breach the stone wall on the abandoned warehouse level.  

After their initial battering of the stone wall, a shrieking noise sounds on the other side of the stone wall.  

The vampires enhanced strength quickly breaks a drow-sized hole in the wall and two of the vampires dart through the hole to deal with the shrieking fungi on the other side.

The vampires never make it to the shrieking fungi.  A giant pool of a black oil or tar-like substance falls off the ceiling and lands on the two vampires, smashing them to the ground.  The two vampires are struggling in the tar and are completely covered.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 12, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rebellion on the Commoner Level
> 
> Matron Ki'Willis assembles Zieggrek, Tierak and the Bebiliths, Dariel, Torellan, and three of Torellen's vampiric warrior minions to breach the stone wall on the abandoned warehouse level.
> 
> ...




Tierak shouts "Back!" to the troops, then to the ensnared vampires "Gaseous form, you fools!"  She herself retreats with dignity disguising her haste; she expects the oil slick to be fired momentarily.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

As Tierak and the others back away from the giant pool of black tar, the trapped vampires cease to struggle.  

Strangely, the black pool of tar is not set on fire.  Even stranger, the bodies of the two vampires slowly vanish within the black pool, and they either do not transform into gaseous form, or even their gaseous form can not escape the black oil.

In the distance, the members of House Millithor and House Morcane can hear chanting in the drow language.  The priestesses do not recognize the chants.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Echoing in the Dodrien Crypts.

"We must inspire fear in evil! Quiet tales of hamsters are foolish, but a man and his hamster that tear evil limb from limb? That's scary!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

"For Lolth's sake! Their forms cannot escape from there, somebody clean it up. Where are your tactics? Use your natural abilities!"
_Hold your positions_, Torellan signs to the troops present. He moves close to the opening they formed and produces a sphere of _darkness_ on its edge. He uses the ability so that the darkness expands both inside and outside of the opening. The vampire sends out a call for his night time servants, calling for swarms of bats. He then uses his vampiric gift of wall climbing and moves much higher on the wall. He starts doing a hole to the wall with his adamantine dagger, making it just small enough that vampires can go through in gaseous form. He then proceeds to add another a good distance from the first one. _You, use this one, but wait untill I go first_, he signs to the one vampire still left, pointing at the first hole he made. _Tierak, tell the bebiliths to enter the building in the ethereal and look for obvious leaders, but to hold on attacking untill we start our attack. None are to be killed yet. The same goes for you, Zieggrek._

Torellan gives the bebiliths some time to take positions, and tells the bats that their mission is merely to fly and distract any spellcasters, not to wound anybody. When some time has passed, he takes gaseous form and moves through the hole he made for himself. He then eyes the situation carefully, paying special attention to see if there is anything above him.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 12, 2004)

*Carcelon Millithor, ?? of 69 hp.*

Relieved to have chosen the correct direction and found the temple, Carcelon strides into the temple looking for Kripp and Kilcif.

As she arrives and opens her mouth to speak, *BAMF*, Narcelia appears between the three of them and collapses to the ground.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Found Narcelia,did Kripp,happy now, would be Matron.'




Not completely happy with this development, Carcelon responds in a flat tone "Yes, I'm certain the Matron will be thrilled."



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> _Sister, have I truly been gone a week? What has happened since I was washed away?_




While digging an extra set of clothes out of her backpack and helping Narcelia get dressed Carcelon responds using handtalk;
"_The bugbear speaks the truth.  You were washed away and lost to the river ten days ago.  We have completed our conquest of Szith Morcane and are preparing to assault Maermydra_"



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 'Blessed are you,meet with _Lord Who Swims In Darkness_,Good Fortune, I think, you have now.Caution we must,Stone Giants watch,2 Drow we now have.'




"Yes, my meeting with _That Which Swims in Darkness_ was most... interesting.  We must return to Szith Morcane as soon as possible.  Kripp, can you issue a _Sending_ to Quertus?  He should be able to save us a weeks walk back.
"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 12, 2004)

Zieggrek manuvers himself into a good postition to either leap into defense of Tierak or to leap to fight the commoners. He growls a bit at Torellan's stipulation, but settles on his haunches, ready to fly into motion once the attack begins.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Torellen's bats arrive and circle all around.  Many of the bats are trapped in the great web of Szith Morcane, but enough are flying around to obscure vision.  The flapping of their wings obscures sound.

Torellan passes through the wall in gaseous form and looks up.  He does not see anything on the ceiling.  Nor does he see much else in the room, although his vision is somewhat obscured by the darkness he cast and the bats swarming around.  The black pool of tar has a diameter of over twenty feet and looks to be at least one foot thick.

Whoever setup the tar trap must not have known where you break the wall of stone, so they put enough tar here to cover the entire entrance.

Torellen watches as a low flying bat passing over the tar is swallowed whole as tar raises up, grabs the bat, and brings it down into the tar pool.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Torellen's bats arrive and circle all around.  Many of the bats are trapped in the great web of Szith Morcane, but enough are flying around to obscure vision.  The flapping of their wings obscures sound.
> 
> Torellan passes through the wall in gaseous form and looks up.  He does not see anything on the ceiling.  Nor does he see much else in the room, although his vision is somewhat obscured by the darkness he cast and the bats swarming around.  The black pool of tar has a diameter of over twenty feet and looks to be at least one foot thick.
> 
> ...




ooc: Does the Matron realise that it's a Black Pudding?


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

new thread


----------

